# Hybrid vs. Pure



## nhomizz (17. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht haben einige schon von Blizzards Einstellung zu den Hybridklassen gelesen:
Hybridklassen (Schamane, Paladin, Druide,...) sollen generell weniger Schaden machen als Reine/Pure DDs (Magier, Schurken, Hexenmeister).
Ich als Ele-Schami bin natürlich dafür das alle DDs das gleiche Damage-potenzial haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würde gerne mal wissen wie ihr das findet. Findet ihr es gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Naarg (17. Juni 2009)

Ihr habt mehr auswahl in eurer Rolle, wir haben
1. Schaden
2. Schaden
3. Schaden

das ist schon gerecht so.


----------



## Esda (17. Juni 2009)

Klar sollten Hybriden gleichviel Schaden machen.
Reine dds müssen sich dafür ja nicht das 'Heildoch!/Tankdoch!'-Geweine anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeFabs (17. Juni 2009)

Bevor das geflame los geht..
Es geht nicht darum dass Hybride immer weniger Schaden zu fahren haben als reine DDler - es geht darum dass das SchadensPOTENZIAL niedriger ist..was der Spieler damit anfängt ist eine andere Sache.. so kommen auch die Top Krieger/DKs/Paladine zustande die Welten vor Schurken oder Magiern stehen..Equip- und Können-Unterschied.
Bei uns sind Paladine und Druiden noch vor Magiern und Hexern (u.a. equiprelevant) deshalb erlaub ich mir erstmal garkein Urteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kvick (17. Juni 2009)

jo find das auch gut so das "Pure"-dd's mehr Schaden machen, da sich Hybrid-Klassen zusätzlich auch heilen können. Wenn beide dann auch gleich viel Dmg raushauen, hätte es ja eigentlich keinen Sinn mehr "Pure"-dd-Klassen anzufangen/zu Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Es ist ja auch nicht unbedingt so, dass Hybridklassen weniger Dmg machen/Potenzial haben..  Als Ele sollte man das eigentlich wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (17. Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich würde es gerne so sehen, wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass das extrem schwer umzusetzen ist:

- ohne buffs bzw. Raidunterstützung sollten alle Klassen ähnlich gut beim Schaden machen sein (sprich: bei vergleichbarer Ausrüstung machen Mage und Druide etc. vergleichbaren Schaden). Das ist wichtig fürs Solo-Spiel und für 5-Mann-Instanzen
- mit buffs bzw. Raidunterstützung sollten reine Schadensklassen besseren Schaden machen, wobei der Support von den Hybriden kommt (somit braucht man im Raid eine gute Mischung)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war das früher auch schonmal so, wurde aber im Zuge des "Bring the player, not the class" vernichtet (siehe Schamane, die meisten Totems haben im Raid keine Bedeutung mehr)...


----------



## redsnapper (17. Juni 2009)

Das Problem ist das z.B. ein Ele-Shamy der nur 75% des Schadens eines z.B. Hexers macht nie mit in den Raid genommen wird.
Soll der etwa sagen er kann auch heilen? Es ist zwar ungerecht, dass (zwei s?) Hybride mehrere Rollen haben können, aber das durch eine Verschlechterung der einzelnen Rollen auszugleichen macht definitiv keinen Sinn.

Edith sprach: Komm mir jetzt keiner mit Buffs, die kann langsam jeder.


----------



## hardrain86 (17. Juni 2009)

also ganz ehrlich wenn blizz wieder so ne scheiße macht bin ich erstmal weg.....!!!
die werden demnächst mit sicherheit immer mehr am spiel kaputt machen,
soll heißen erst machen sie die pala´s stärker und jetzt nerfen sie die wieder?????
die sind anscheinend nicht mehr ganz beim World of Warcraft oder sonst wo,
aber anscheinend haben die schon vergessen das sie die pala´s erst gestärkt haben.

ganz ehrlich die meisten dd´s warri z.b. die machen im mom mehr schaden als mein pala 
und ich finde NICHT das sie weniger machen...
klar equip skillung ect blablabla, bin fast gleich mit ihm equippt und er macht  rund 2,8-2,9 k dps
in naxx 25er und ich nur 2,7k dps sollte keiner sagen das sie benachteiligt wären.....


----------



## StrangeFabs (17. Juni 2009)

Kvick schrieb:


> jo find das auch gut so das "Pure"-dd's mehr Schaden machen, da sich Hybrid-Klassen zusätzlich auch heilen können. Wenn beide dann auch gleich viel Dmg raushauen, hätte es ja eigentlich keinen Sinn mehr "Pure"-dd-Klassen anzufangen/zu Spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich finde man sollte spielen was einem gefällt, nicht was einem zum Imba-R0xx0r macht.. ich wette Blizzard hätte das auch gern so.. aber naja so ticken nunmal 99,9% der Menschen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@hardrain86: oh man /facepalm... Der Unterschied zwischen puren und hybriden *BESTEHT SCHON* das hat Blizzard nicht vor einzubauen, sondern vor es so zu belassen!


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (17. Juni 2009)

Also mein Verständnis einer Hybrid-Klassen, egal bei welchem Spiel dies auch immer sein mag, ist eigentlich, dass der Hybrid mehr kann als die "reinen" Klassen, dafür aber eben nicht so gut.
Leider verhagelt Blizz dies im Moment aber ein bisschen... naja, zumindest kommt mir das so vor. Die Klassen werden immer ähnlicher und selbst die "reinen" Klassen werden irgendwie selbst zum Hybriden. Dies liegt wohl an dieser "bring the player not the class"-Politik die Blizz ja momentan so gerne fährt. Ich finds eigentlich Schade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Ich spiele übrigens selbst einen Druiden und habe damals bewusst eine Hybrid-Klasse gewählt. Trotzdem hab ich gevotet, dass Pure-DD mehr Schaden machen soll. Seit "bring the player..." kann man bei der Klassenauswahl auch blind irgendeinen Button anklicken und einen Char erstellen...

P.P.S.


redsnapper schrieb:


> [...]Edith sprach: Komm mir jetzt keiner mit Buffs, die kann langsam jeder.


Jupp... aber das ist ein Fehler seitens Blizz. Damit haben sie den Hybrid-Supportern immer mehr die Daseinsberechtigung genommen. Nun ja und irgendwann wurden die Supporter auch nicht mehr in die Raids mitgenommen. Warum auch, wenn man einen "Pure" hat, der die gleichen Fähigkeiten zum Supporten besitzt UND die Haupttätigkeit (Tanken, Heilen, Schaden) besser kann, als der Hybrid-Supporter? Logisch war dann natürlich, dass Blizz eine Konsequenz daraus ziehen musste. Aber dieser "bring the player..."-Mist war meines Erachtens leider der falsche Ansatz. Ich hätte die Klassen wieder umbalanced, um sie wieder wichtig zu machen.


----------



## Imanewbie (17. Juni 2009)

Finde Hypridklassen sollten mehr auf Support ausgelegt sein was sie ja auch großteils sind (Shami(Kampfrausch),Shadow(trefferwertung),...).

Deswegen würde ich es gut finden wenn wir den dd Klassen ihren Platz im raid lassen.
Ansonsten wird es früher oder später fast nur noch HypridKlassen geben.


----------



## Kyrador (17. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Edith sprach: Komm mir jetzt keiner mit Buffs, die kann langsam jeder.



Und da stellt sich die Frage: WIESO?
Dieses "Bring the player, not the class" ist sowas von behämmert, das halt ich nicht mehr aus...


----------



## Dabow (17. Juni 2009)

nhomizz schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben einige schon von Blizzards Einstellung zu den Hybridklassen gelesen:
> Hybridklassen (Schamane, Paladin, Druide,...) sollen generell weniger Schaden machen als Reine/Pure DDs (Magier, Schurken, Hexenmeister).
> Ich als Ele-Schami bin natürlich dafür das alle DDs das gleiche Damage-potenzial haben.
> 
> ...



Ich finde, beide Klassen sollten gleich viel schaden machen ... wieso sollte ich als Hybride weniger Schaden machen dürfen, nur weil ich noch andere Aufgaben erfüllen kann / Wie Heilen oder Tanken !!!!! ????
Wenn ich damals als Heiler oder Tank angefangen habe und nach und nach, lieber DD spiele .. sollte mir die Möglichkeit nicht genommen werden, " NÜTZLICH " als DD zu sein


----------



## ToteRatte (17. Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich finde alle Klassen sollten in den jeweiligen Gebieten in denen sie tätig sind auch gleich "stark" sein, doch die reinen DDs könnten als ausgleich für fehlendes Heilen/Rezzen oder Nottanken, doch einfach mehr Raidsupport bieten, Magier zum beispiel könnten eine Arkanaura bekommen so das man nen Magier (auch wenn er gleich viel Schaden macht wie alle anderen) mitgenommen wird damit Caster von ihm unterstütz werden, so könnte man bei der Gruppenzusammenstellung dann durch ne gute mischung etwas mehr rausholen, und "Pure-DDs" hätten dann sozusagen ihre "besonderheit".

Aber Blizz macht das schon, wenn auch manchmal alle sich ärgern ^^

PS.: Kauft Blizzard mehr EU-Server (Pro Realm) und lasst Dalaran auf den Boden stürzten... dann gibts auch keinen Latenz Ärger mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG

I.C.H.


----------



## Su-Si (17. Juni 2009)

Ich bin für gleich viel Schaden.

Ob ein Dudu oder SChamane auch heilen können, ist doch egal, sobald sie sich einer Ini-Gruppe angeschlossen haben. Dort heilen sie nämlich nicht (und tun sie es doch, machen sie automatisch weniger Schaden, als die reinen dd^^). In Gruppen sind auch hybride nur in der Rolle anwesend, für die sie eingeladen sind und wenn das dd ist, dann machen sie halt auch nur Schaden. Warum also weniger?

Kenne genug Druiden, die reine Eulen / Katzen sind, weil sie nicht Willens (z.T. wegen der Community) oder fähig sind zu heilen. Sehe jetzt nicht, warum die auch weniger Schaden machen sollten.

WEnn Hybride DD sind, was hilft es der Gruppe, wenn sie schlechter sind?

Da die reinen dd-Klassen keinen Nachteil haben, wenn die Hybride genauso viel Damage machen, sehe ich hier den Neidfaktor als einzigen Grund, warum man die dd bevorzugt im Schaden haben will.

Im Solo-Spiel kann es endgültig jedem egal sein, welchen Schaden Hybride machen.

Wenn aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Hybride den gleichen Schaden machen, aber flexibler sind in den grundsätzlichen Möglichkeiten, alle Leute nur noch Hybride spielen, dann können sich die reinen Schadensklassen doch freuen. Sie haben a) genug Heiler (und Tanks) und b) eine besondere Klasse, die nciht jeder spielt.

Aber jeder reine ddler sollte sich mal fragen, was er in welcher Situation für einen Nachteil hat, wenn neben ihm eine Eule steht, die den gleichen Schaden wie er machen kann.


----------



## Camô (17. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> Klar sollten Hybriden gleichviel Schaden machen.
> Reine dds müssen sich dafür ja nicht das 'Heildoch!/Tankdoch!'-Geweine anhören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtig!



redsnapper schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das z.B. ein Ele-Shamy der nur 75% des Schadens eines z.B. Hexers macht nie mit in den Raid genommen wird.
> Soll der etwa sagen er kann auch heilen? Es ist zwar ungerecht, dass (zwei s?) Hybride mehrere Rollen haben können, aber das durch eine Verschlechterung der einzelnen Rollen auszugleichen macht definitiv keinen Sinn.
> 
> Edith sprach: Komm mir jetzt keiner mit Buffs, die kann langsam jeder.


Absolut richtig! Leute, erinnert euch doch einfach an die Situation Pre-Woltk! Eulen, Katzen, Vergelter etc. wurden doch nicht mal wahrgenommen, sie fungierten bestenfalls als Buffer. Von daher war es bei mir damals klar: Ich als Feraldruide MUSS einen Bären spielen, um einen brechtigten Platz in einem Raid zu haben. Zugegeben, die Talentverteilung war 1 zu 1 identisch und bot sich dementsprechend auch an.
Zum Glück ist das mit Woltk nicht mehr so. Reine Katzen sind reine DD'ler und reine Bären reine Tanks. An den finalen Schadensoutput eines Schurken kommen wir zwar nicht ran, aber wir sind kein verschwendeter Raidplatz.


----------



## hardrain86 (17. Juni 2009)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte spielen was einem gefällt, nicht was einem zum Imba-R0xx0r macht.. ich wette Blizzard hätte das auch gern so.. aber naja so ticken nunmal 99,9% der Menschen nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also gut stelle den satz jetzt hier rein der aber zu meinem beitrag zählt....

"blizz pls belasst es wie es ist!!!"

so sollte es ja heißen udn so sollte es eigentlich rüberkommen in meinem text. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (17. Juni 2009)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Und da stellt sich die Frage: WIESO?
> Dieses "Bring the player, not the class" ist sowas von behämmert, das halt ich nicht mehr aus...



Stimmt schon, ich als Schamane wäre auch lieber wieder 50% DD und 50% Supporter als 90% DD und 10% Supporter so wie jeder sonst auch...die Frage ist was angenehmer für den großteil der Spieler ist:

1.) Raid-Stacking - In jeder Gruppe muss ein Schamane sein, sonst wird das heute nix.
2.) Einheitsbrei - Meine Funktion im Raid unterscheidet sich überhaupt nicht von der anderer, dafür werde ich nicht von irgendwelchen Pala/Shamy Buff-Bots ersetzt.


----------



## Freakypriest (17. Juni 2009)

Als wenn ein Hybrid auf DD geskillt ist sollte er auch den selben schaden machen. ein Halber DD ist so sinnvoll im Raid wie ein halber heiler wird aber vom support her gebraucht!
Allerdings könnten die Heilfähigkeiten etc ruhig weiter eingeschränkt sein. Mal eben Tanken ist kaum möglich wegen des def wertes aber ein Ele Schami kann meiner meinung nach noch zu gut heilen.


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Juni 2009)

nhomizz schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben einige schon von Blizzards Einstellung zu den Hybridklassen gelesen:
> Hybridklassen (Schamane, Paladin, Druide,...) sollen generell weniger Schaden machen als Reine/Pure DDs (Magier, Schurken, Hexenmeister).



1. lol? das was früher mal so vor 1-2Jahren
2. jeder ordentlicher schamane, druide, pala  macht genug dmg um oben mithalten zu können
3. (bei uns is sogar fast immer der shami an der spitze des dmg!)

4. es wäre angebrachter dds so zu nerfen das sie nciht zu "über" werden, wie es zur zeit mit schamanen ist. imba raidhilfe, imba dmg


----------



## Su-Si (17. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Edith sprach: Komm mir jetzt keiner mit Buffs, die kann langsam jeder.



Auch so ein Problem, auf der einen Seite die damage der Hybriden wieder runterschrauben, aber auf der anderen Seite nicht dafür sorgen, dass die Supporterfunktionen sich auch wieder so abheben, dass Unterstützerklassen trotz geringerer Damage in Raids mitgenommen werden würden.


----------



## VampirLestat (17. Juni 2009)

Hmm... wenn ich mich als Hybrid (in meinem fall Drui.) dazu entscheide schaden zu machen will ich auch gern vorn mit dabei sein, denn wenn man ehrlich ist die heilung einer eule hat selten einmal einen raid gerettet von Ner Heilende katze will ich jetzt garnicht erst reden ;-).
Das selbe spiel kann man jetzt beim pala und beim schami machen.
Jetzt werden wohl hier einige mit dualer talentverteilung anfangen.
Ok gehen wir von naxx aus da ich von ulduar noch  nix gesehen habe. 2 tanks 2 heiler (anfänger grp 3 heiler) ok jetzt hast du schon sicher 2 hybridklassen dabei (ja auch Prister sind hybriden) die sicher nur heilen werden. die restlichen 6 (5) plätze besetzt man nun mit dds .lass davon 2 hybriden dabei sein  dann bist du froh wenn die den gleichen schaden machen wie der rest, den dafür nimmt man sie ja mit und nicht für.... oh wenn ein heiler stirbt muss du mit heilen. denn wenn eure heiler so oft sterben nehtm gleich 3 mit ;-).
so mal spass bei seite hybriden sind in ihren rollen mittlerweile ebenso eingeschränkt wie reine dds den mehr als schaden geht nicht.
ok mit 2. skillung ist es schön ein hybriden als dd/heiler dabei zu haben für den fall das man einen boss aus welchen gründen auch immer nicht mit 2 heilern schafft.
was allerdings einmal die entsprechende ausrüsstung vorraussezt und natürlich sollte dan der ersatzheiler auch noch heilen können (was ja schon ien gewisser % satz der Hauptberuflich heiler selten schafft ;-)

so wollt mal mein senf dazu geben

ach ja und ich hab als eule schon mitgehielt und mehr als 1 min lag nicht drin weil oom und gerettet hat es auch niemanden.


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Juni 2009)

Su-Si schrieb:


> Auch so ein Problem, auf der einen Seite die damage der Hybriden wieder runterschrauben, aber auf der anderen Seite nicht dafür sorgen, dass die Supporterfunktionen sich auch wieder so abheben, dass Unterstützerklassen trotz geringerer Damage in Raids mitgenommen werden würden.



total sign!

schamane, priester auf jeden Fall. Ich denke da würden sihc die Klassen auch freuen, ok weniger DMG aber trotzdem unverzichtbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. Juni 2009)

ich find das total zum kotzen das die sogenannten Hybriden nicht genauso viel schaden machen dürfen wie andere. Nur weil ich heilen könnte tu ich das doch nicht. Im Raid haben wir heiler dabei, also ist das nicht meine Aufgabe. Erstens hätte ich dafür kein Mana über und zweitens auch keine Zeit für. Ich muss ja mir nen Ast abrödeln damit ich wenigstens ein bischen schaden mache und mir nicht wieder /lol von den Hexern anhören darf :X

Zudem möchte ich mal die Eule sehen die wenn der tank stirbt in bär geht und weitertankt XD

Nur weil man es theoretisch könnte (nach dem Umskillen) kann man es doch in der jeweiligen situation nicht alles zusammen.

Von daher will ich, wenn ich dd geskillt bin auch genauviel schaden machen wie alle anderen dd´s. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Support. Genau den gleichen Support können anderen klassen auch und stacken tuts auch nicht...also ist der eh wayne


----------



## Camô (17. Juni 2009)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> Finde Hypridklassen sollten mehr auf Support ausgelegt sein was sie ja auch großteils sind (Shami(Kampfrausch),Shadow(trefferwertung),...).
> 
> Deswegen würde ich es gut finden wenn wir den dd Klassen ihren Platz im raid lassen.
> Ansonsten wird es früher oder später fast nur noch HypridKlassen geben.


1. Hy*B*rid.

2. Toll. Gehen wir mal von folgendem 25er-Raidsetup aus:
2 Tanks
6-8 Heiler
bleiben ca. 15-17 Plätze für DD'ler.
Man nehme alle relevanten Supportfunktionen für einen erfolgreichen Raid wie z.B. Crit auf Zauber oder Nahkampf durch Druiden. Damit fülllst du bestenfalls 3-5 Plätze, zumal reine DD'ler zum Teil einen ähnlichen Support anbieten.
Somit macht den Raid ca. 60-70% Magier, Hexenmeister, Schurken und Jäger aus. Da es Bosse mit Enragetimer gibt, die einen enormen Schadensoutput verlangen, muss man ja zwangsläufig auf diese Klassen zurückgreifen. Denn wozu doppelt auf den Raidsupport eines Vergelters bauen, wenn diesem am Ende entscheidende DPS fehlen?


----------



## zkral (17. Juni 2009)

Blizzard fährt die Schiene: Bring the Player, not the Class. Klassische Hybriden gibt es seit WOTLK nicht mehr, nur noch Skillungen. Und die sind eben bei "Hybriden" rollenvariabler. Doof für die reinen Dmg-Klassen. Obwohl, wer sich nen Schurken erstellt hat wollte sicher nie Heiler oder Tank werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und so verkehrt find ich die Einstellung gar nicht, die Blizz da hat. Der Spieler sollte nicht durch seine Klasse gehemmt werden (z.b. weniger DMG weil Hybride) und damit eine Ausrede haben (ey, bin hybride, ich kann net mehr machen).  Der Hybride zeichnete sich vor allem dadurch aus dass er innerhalb einer Skillung

Der Jäger kann ja immer noch sein Pet-Heal-Gear anlegen.

Ansonsten gabs solche Themen hier im Forum schon. Zur Genüge.

Gruß Zkral

Tante Edith meinte: ich schreib zu langsam und rede zuviel nebenher...


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Juni 2009)

Vote 4. talentaum überarbeitung :>

entweder support oder dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wäre eine idde, so ähnlich wie zur Zeit bei der Eule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (17. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> 1. Hy*B*rid.
> 
> 2. Toll. Gehen wir mal von folgendem 25er-Raidsetup aus:
> 2 Tanks
> ...



Das gilt allerdings auch erst seitdem Blizzard Buffs raidübergreifend gemacht hat. Schamanen sollen in SW ja angeblich ziemlich beliebt gewesen sein (war nichtmal in der Nähe davon, sagt man aber so).


----------



## .Côco (17. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> 1. Hy*B*rid.
> 
> 2. Toll. Gehen wir mal von folgendem 25er-Raidsetup aus:
> 2 Tanks
> ...



Und genau das meine ich...die notwenigen buffs haste schnell dabei und der rest ist dann halt irgendwas. Und ich kenne einige Gilden die nichtmal nen shadow haben und auch keinen wollen. Also warum spiel ich das überhaupt noch wenn ich doch eh über bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Giev-imbar00xxo0r-PEWPEWPEW!!


----------



## .Côco (17. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Das gilt allerdings auch erst seitdem Blizzard Buffs raidübergreifend gemacht hat. Schamanen sollen in SW ja angeblich ziemlich beliebt gewesen sein (war nichtmal in der Nähe davon, sagt man aber so).



Ja wegen Chainheal und totems dingens^^

Zudem hat noch in jeder gruppe einer Lederverarbeitung für die Trommeln geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (17. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Edith sprach: Komm mir jetzt keiner mit Buffs, die kann langsam jeder.


Und was genau bringt mir das als SV-Jäger bitteschön? Ich steh 6 Sek. lang still, krieg einen Buff und mach mehr Schaden. ICH, und nur ich! Es procct 'Schwäche aufdecken' und ich krieg nen Buff und mach mehr Schaden. ICH, und nur ich!
Ein Melee-Schami setzt 'Totem der Erdstärke' und die Gruppe (oder ists jetzt schon der ganze Raid?) kriegt mehr Schaden.

Sollte meine Aussage jetzt gegen Klassenspez. Vorteile sein? Mitnichten, da ich die Totems der Schamis einfach super finde oder Palas mit ihren Segen.
Wenn solche Hybriden jedoch auch noch gleich stark bzw. stärker als ich sind, dann frage ich mich, ab wann man auf Jäger wieder verzichten kann? Moment mal... stimmt ja... hab schon länger Schwierigkeiten in Randomgruppen zu kommen, wenn sich gleichzeitig noch ein Pala meldet...

Seltsam oder? Weil 'Bring the Player, not the Class' das ja eigentlich ausräumen hätte sollen.


----------



## redsnapper (17. Juni 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Seltsam oder? Weil 'Bring the Player, not the Class' das ja eigentlich ausräumen hätte sollen.




Naja, niemand behauptet Blizzard würde das aktuell schon hinkriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elicios (17. Juni 2009)

Jede klasse sollte einen Tank & Heilbaum haben, sowie Items die man für jede Skillung verwenden kann! Dualspec sollte dann zu triblespec ausgebaut werden und jeder Spieler sollte automatisch den Titel „Eierlegentewollmilchsau“ bekommen!

Persönlich bin ich ja dafür, dass ein Hybride deutlich unter einem reinen DD liegen sollte! Ein Krieger sollte mit abstand der beste Tank sein, wie ein Priester der beste Heiler sein sollte!


----------



## .Côco (17. Juni 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Und was genau bringt mir das als SV-Jäger bitteschön? Ich steh 6 Sek. lang still, krieg einen Buff und mach mehr Schaden. ICH, und nur ich! Es procct 'Schwäche aufdecken' und ich krieg nen Buff und mach mehr Schaden. ICH, und nur ich!
> Ein Melee-Schami setzt 'Totem der Erdstärke' und die Gruppe (oder ists jetzt schon der ganze Raid?) kriegt mehr Schaden.
> 
> Sollte meine Aussage jetzt gegen Klassenspez. Vorteile sein? Mitnichten, da ich die Totems der Schamis einfach super finde oder Palas mit ihren Segen.
> ...



Kannst ja Jagtgesellschaft skillen, aber warte....dann bist du ja auch Supporter!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. Juni 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Jede klasse sollte einen Tank & Heilbaum haben, sowie Items die man für jede Skillung verwenden kann! Dualspec sollte dann zu triblespec ausgebaut werden und jeder Spieler sollte automatisch den Titel „Eierlegentewollmilchsau“ bekommen!
> 
> Persönlich bin ich ja dafür, dass ein Hybride deutlich unter einem reinen DD liegen sollte!



Tun sie ja, und wenn nein dann kann der reine dd seine klasse nicht spielen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (17. Juni 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Kannst ja Jagtgesellschaft skillen, aber warte....dann bist du ja auch Supporter!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt...Jäger haben doch die Auswahl zwischen Erfrischung, 10% ap buff, 3% mehr Schaden und noch irgendwas glaube ich.
Damit revidiere ich meinen letzten Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (17. Juni 2009)

Ich find es in ordnung das Puredd´s mehr Dmgpotenzial haben als Hybriden. Wer nimmt den schon einen Puredd mit innen raid, wenn ein Hybrid neben dem gleichen dmg auch noch heilen oder Tanken kann. Gleichesdmgpotenzial wäre unfair gegenüber den Puren DD klassen.


----------



## .Côco (17. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Stimmt...Jäger haben doch die Auswahl zwischen Erfrischung, 10% ap buff, 3% mehr Schaden und noch irgendwas glaube ich.
> Damit revidiere ich meinen letzten Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja blöd nur das Erfrischung auch Retris, Shadows und Hexer können, und die anderen buffs kann auch noch wer. da weiss ich nur nicht wer :/

Stackt ja alles nicht mehr und wenn man den buff schon hat ist man dann auch gleich wieder irgendwie "über" und müsste mehr schaden machen um sein dasein zu berechtigen nach einigen Aussagen hier -.^


----------



## babawanga (17. Juni 2009)

auf jeden fall sollten reine dd's mehr schaden machen, haben ja sowieso andere nachteile wie zb heilung und anderes.
aber zur momentanen situation fällt mir das video vom ensidia algalon firstkill ein (25er) falls nich schon erwähnt:
1. im dmg  .... achtung .... eine feral-katze, output: 7200/7300 dps, konnte ich nich genau lesen.
2. war n hunter mit glaube 6,8k dps

irgendwas stimmt da noch nich so ganz


----------



## Camô (17. Juni 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Und was genau bringt mir das als SV-Jäger bitteschön? Ich steh 6 Sek. lang still, krieg einen Buff und mach mehr Schaden. ICH, und nur ich! Es procct 'Schwäche aufdecken' und ich krieg nen Buff und mach mehr Schaden. ICH, und nur ich!
> Ein Melee-Schami setzt 'Totem der Erdstärke' und die Gruppe (oder ists jetzt schon der ganze Raid?) kriegt mehr Schaden.
> 
> Sollte meine Aussage jetzt gegen Klassenspez. Vorteile sein? Mitnichten, da ich die Totems der Schamis einfach super finde oder Palas mit ihren Segen.
> ...


Klingt seltsam, aber geh nicht von Heroinis aus. In Raids solltest du, Equip und Skill vorausgesetzt, immer noch den Tick mehr Schaden machen, als Supportklassen. Dadurch bist du auch "begehrt".

Aber mal im Ernst, Leute. Durch die Einführung der Gutscheine für Setteile, ist der Randomraidleiter ein wenig durch die Itemgier beeinflusst. Und wirklich übelnehmen, kann man ihm das nicht.


----------



## Thí (17. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ich finde, beide Klassen sollten gleich viel schaden machen ... wieso sollte ich als Hybride weniger Schaden machen dürfen, nur weil ich noch andere Aufgaben erfüllen kann / Wie Heilen oder Tanken !!!!! ????
> Wenn ich damals als Heiler oder Tank angefangen habe und nach und nach, lieber DD spiele .. sollte mir die Möglichkeit nicht genommen werden, " NÜTZLICH " als DD zu sein


Gehn wir mal davon aus das ein Hybrid z.B. Schamane genauso viel Schaden macht wie z.B. ein Schurke. Dann wäre der Schamane aber ziemlich im Vorteil, denn im gegensatz zum Schurken, kann er sich noch heilen, der Schurke aber nicht. Also das geht mal gar nicht!


----------



## Yagilrallae (17. Juni 2009)

Ich gehe davon aus, das hier PvE gemeint ist:

nerft die Ferals, dann ist doch alles wieder im Lot bei den reinen DD-Klassen


----------



## Florence89 (17. Juni 2009)

-


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

nhomizz schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal wissen wie ihr das findet. Findet ihr es gerechtfertigt?



ja absolut (wobei das fast nicht der fall ist) 

Schurke, Magier, Hexer, Jäger sollten die klassen sein die am meisten Schaden machen (generell) hybride können halt tanken oder heilen oder sagar beides also warum darf dann der mage nicht auch heilen wen so ein hybrid gleichviel schaden macht?


----------



## .Côco (17. Juni 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Ich find es in ordnung das Puredd´s mehr Dmgpotenzial haben als Hybriden. Wer nimmt den schon einen Puredd mit innen raid, wenn ein Hybrid *neben dem gleichen dmg auch noch heilen* oder Tanken kann. Gleichesdmgpotenzial wäre unfair gegenüber den Puren DD klassen.



Da es einige so wie du, immer noch nicht verstanden haben werde ich mich jetzt aus dieser Diskussion hier raushalten. Sonst platzt mir noch der Arsch!

Ich habe im Raid nie geheilt und werde auch nie heilen. Ich hab sogar den Dualspecc auf dmg geskillt!  Zudem kostet eine kleine heilung unglaublich viel Mana für eine Heilung die nichtmal der Rede wert ist. Und tanken kann ich schon mal gar nicht...

Aber wofür rede ich hier überhaupt...hören ja einige eh nicht zu oder schnallen nix!

Haut rein Mädels!


----------



## VampirLestat (17. Juni 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Jede klasse sollte einen Tank & Heilbaum haben, sowie Items die man für jede Skillung verwenden kann! Dualspec sollte dann zu triblespec ausgebaut werden und jeder Spieler sollte automatisch den Titel „Eierlegentewollmilchsau“ bekommen!
> 
> Persönlich bin ich ja dafür, dass ein Hybride deutlich unter einem reinen DD liegen sollte! Ein Krieger sollte mit abstand der beste Tank sein, wie ein Priester der beste Heiler sein sollte!





KLasse das heist krieger dürfen snsnt kein schaden mehr machen weil sind ja TANKS palas dks bären werden nimmer mitgenommen, sind ja nicht so gute tanks wie der krieger

Shadows sterben aus müssen ja heilen.
bäume heilschamis/palas werden nicht mitgenommen sind ja keine reinen heiler.

ok das heist wir streichen diese klassen und dann hast du nur noch ein heiler ein tan und reine dds

hmm weist du was geh RoM spielen dort gibt es nur eine heilklasse und 1 1/2 tank klassen


----------



## redsnapper (17. Juni 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Ich find es in ordnung das Puredd´s mehr Dmgpotenzial haben als Hybriden. Wer nimmt den schon einen Puredd mit innen raid, wenn ein Hybrid neben dem gleichen dmg auch noch heilen oder Tanken kann. Gleichesdmgpotenzial wäre unfair gegenüber den Puren DD klassen.



OK, welcher Hybrid kann zum Schaden machen noch tanken oder heilen? Eule?Ele-Schamane? Oder ne heilende Katze?
Man könnte ja mal zumindest kurz die anderen Posts überfliegen...


----------



## Ruhkskar (17. Juni 2009)

Hm.....

Was hier viele Leute glaube ich nicht mehr bedenken ist der ursprüngliche Gedanke hinter den Hybrid-Klassen....

Die Hybridklassen sind nun mal manigfaltiger als die Pureklassen

Druide / Pala können sowohl als Tank/ Nahkampfdd oder Heiler eingesetzt werden...

Druide / Schamane können sowohl als Nahkampfdd / Fernkampfdd oder Heiler eingesetzt werden

Durch die Dualskillung wurde das ganze für die Hybridklassen sogar noch vereinfacht da sie in kürzester Zeit einfach mal eine komplett andere Rolle erfüllen können...

Alle ( Pure ) Klassen haben diesen vorteil nicht...sie sind auf ihre Grundlegende ausrichtung beschränkt......

Sprich wer keinen Druiden / Pala / Schamane spielt braucht im endeffekt mindestens einen 2ten 80er um manigfaltiger zu werden..........

Sprich im gegensatz zu den Hybridspielern bedeuted daß , das man mindestens doppelt so viel Zeit aufwenden muß um in den genuß von vielfältigen Spielweißen zu kommen.

Daher hätte ich auch kein Problem damit wenn die Hybridklassen leichte Nachteile im Heilen/ Schaden / Tanken hätten als die " Pure " Klassen da sie wie ja oben schon geschrieben dafür 
gleich durch nur einen Char hochspielen in den genuß von allen Variationen des Spieles kommen. 

( nur so nebenbei, mein Main ist auch Druide )

greets: Ruhkskar


----------



## Donoghue (17. Juni 2009)

Also wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass sich ein Kampfschurke und ein Drui meldet und beide fahren gleich viel Schaden...
Als Kampfschurke hab ich nen Schurkenhandel, der Aggro abgibt und dem Ziel 20% Schaden gibt fürn paar Sekunden (kann, glaub ich, nich mal mehr stacken, wenns mehrere Schurken gleichzeitig anwenden). Supportgifte (Verlangsamen, Wuteffekte entfernen, Castgeschwindigkeit verlangsamen)  exisitieren, müssten aber in den meisten dann über den kompletten Bossfight auf der Waffe bleiben, was massiver Schadensverlust bedeutet, und mich somit Schadenstechnisch weit hinter dem Drui ansiedelt.

Der Drui hätte ein MdW für alle, Anregen (mit Glyphe hat er sogar noch selbst was davon wenns auf nen anderen geht) und Battlerez(klasse teil), als Eule noch ne Critaura für die Caster, bei Feral weiß ichs nicht ^^ bei fast konstantem Schaden...dann lieber noch ein paar Druis, der Support hat einfach mehr zu bieten


----------



## Thí (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja absolut (wobei das fast nicht der fall ist)
> 
> Schurke, Magier, Hexer, Jäger sollten die klassen sein die am meisten Schaden machen (generell) hybride können halt tanken oder heilen oder sagar beides also warum darf dann der mage nicht auch heilen wen so ein hybrid gleichviel schaden macht?


Ganz meine Meinung. Wenn der "Hybrid" genauso viel Schaden macht wie eine reine Schadensklasse und sich dabei auch noch heilen kann im gegensatz zu denen, stimmt die Balance wieder nicht, überlegt mal.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Da es einige so wie du, immer noch nicht verstanden haben werde ich mich jetzt aus dieser Diskussion hier raushalten. Sonst platzt mir noch der Arsch!



coco coco coco unglaublich^^

der shadow wird eh nie viel dmg machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Tun sie ja, und wenn nein dann kann der reine dd seine klasse nicht spielen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also DKs sind immer bei uns weit oben die einzige klasse die nen dk schlägt (bei uns ist der hexer)


----------



## pie (17. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> also ganz ehrlich wenn blizz wieder so ne scheiße macht bin ich erstmal weg.....!!!
> die werden demnächst mit sicherheit immer mehr am spiel kaputt machen,
> soll heißen erst machen sie die pala´s stärker und jetzt nerfen sie die wieder?????
> die sind anscheinend nicht mehr ganz beim World of Warcraft oder sonst wo,
> ...



Omg der Letzte Krieger der über mir war war vorm Fury nerf unser Krieger macht rund 4-4,5k ich lieg meist so 200-300 dps über ihm und hab net mal das optimum an Gear und ganz neben bei wo wurde der Pala generft er macht genauso viel schaden wie von beginn WOTLK's an lediglich einzelne; fürs PVP relevanten skills wurden leicht abgeschwächt was ich ganz gt so finde obwohl ich Pala spiele.


ganz vergessen mich zum Thema zu äusern^^.

Bin für gleich berechtigung da wir die Hybriten Klassen doch immer die Arschkarte gezogen haben im Raid, sprich der eine Raid sagt HEal ma der andre Tank mal der dritte wieder rum hmm ne brauchen keinen DD mehr heal oder Tank lieber mal. Zurzeit bin ich mit meinem Pala sehr zufrieden aber viele labern hier was von wegen Hybrit Klassen können sich ja auch noch Heilen ganz erlich ich will mal sehen wie sich einer von euch im Bossfight heilen will den wen das nötig ist habt ihr was gehörig falsch gemacht und im Pvp stehen Pure im dmg meist besser da wie andre wo ich auch nichts gegen hab.

Achja befor ichs vergesse kommt mir ja net mit Pala und ÜBER BÜRST Jungs guckt euch Schurken an und sagt mir nochmal as von Burst.


----------



## Camô (17. Juni 2009)

babawanga schrieb:


> auf jeden fall sollten reine dd's mehr schaden machen, haben ja sowieso andere nachteile wie zb heilung und anderes.
> aber zur momentanen situation fällt mir das video vom ensidia algalon firstkill ein (25er) falls nich schon erwähnt:
> 1. im dmg  .... achtung .... eine feral-katze, output: 7200/7300 dps, konnte ich nich genau lesen.
> 2. war n hunter mit glaube 6,8k dps
> ...


Die Katzenrotation ist die schwerste im gesamten Spiel, zudem MUSS man für den optimalen Schadensoutput IMMER hinter dem Boss stehen. Wer das perfekt beherrscht, sollte auch entsprechend belohnt werden.


----------



## .Côco (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> coco coco coco unglaublich^^
> 
> der shadow wird eh nie viel dmg machen
> 
> ...



Ich weiss...und ich sehe nicht ein warum das so sein soll. Der Mage kann sich übrigens heilen. Glyphe....u know!

Wenn ich heiler geskillt bin kann ich heilen, wenn dd geskillt dann komm ich doch nichtmal auf die Idee zu heilen.
Ich geb alles das ich möglichst weit oben im recount bin damit mein klassenleiter zufrieden ist und ab 30% ab Boss
kommt dann Seelendieb und wat weiss ich und ich bin wieder irgedwo platz 7 oder schlimmer -.^  und das fuckt mich voll ab!

Aber egal....ich reg mich hier viel zu viel auf


----------



## Camô (17. Juni 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Gehn wir mal davon aus das ein Hybrid z.B. Schamane genauso viel Schaden macht wie z.B. ein Schurke. Dann wäre der Schamane aber ziemlich im Vorteil, denn im gegensatz zum Schurken, kann er sich noch heilen, der Schurke aber nicht. Also das geht mal gar nicht!


Er ist aber DDLER geskillt! Das bedeutet, bis seine lächerliche Heilung durchgeht, ist er entweder bereits tot oder verleirt enorm an DPS! Oder hast du jemals einen Feral, Vergelter oder Verstärker im Raid sich komplett selbst heilen sehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Diese minimalistische Heilung ist fürn Arsch!


----------



## Thí (17. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Die Katzenrotation ist die schwerste im gesamten Spiel, zudem MUSS man für den optimalen Schadensoutput IMMER hinter dem Boss stehen. Wer das perfekt beherrscht, sollte auch entsprechend belohnt werden.


Jepp, ich ziehe meinen Hut vor den Ferals die das so hinbekommen, nur leider können es die wenigsten, weshalb es zur Zeit so viele Eulen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eulen sind gescheiterte Ferals!


----------



## Esda (17. Juni 2009)

Yagilrallae schrieb:


> nerft die Ferals, dann ist doch alles wieder im Lot bei den reinen DD-Klassen



ist in Mache -.-


----------



## Yagilrallae (17. Juni 2009)

Wird hier auch unterschieden nach:

*3 Fähigkeiten* -> Heilen - Tanken - DPS (Pala, Druide)
*2 Fähigkeiten* -> Tanken - DPS (DK, Krieger)
*2 Fähigkeiten* -> Heilen - DPS (Priester, Schami)
*1 Fähigkeit* ->    Damage (Magier, Hexer, Schurke, Jäger)


? 

Dann würde ich empfehlen, bzw fände es toll, wenn in Sachen Damageoutput wie folgt aufgestaffelt wird:
*1 Fähigkeit* ->    Damage (Magier, Hexer, Schurke, Jäger) (PLatz 1 Damageoutput)
*2 Fähigkeiten* -> Heilen - DPS (Priester, Schami) (Platz 2 vom möglichen Damageoutput)
*2 Fähigkeiten* -> Tanken - DPS (DK, Krieger) (Platz 2 vom möglichen Damageoutput)
*3 Fähigkeiten* -> Heilen - Tanken - DPS (Pala, Druide) (Schlusslicht vom Damageoutput, aber Support hochschrauben, damit unverzichtbar wird (Ele, Eule, etc.)


----------



## Dimpfer (17. Juni 2009)

ich finde das hybrids auch den gleichen schaden machen sollten, weil was bringt den Moonkid die heilung die er raushauen kann?? Genau, NIX! er müsste die gestalt ändern, sich dann heilen und bla, im bg vllt noch recht nett, aber im raid unnötig.

ich meine, der moonkid/schattenpriester/eleschami ect. gehen extra auf einen *DD *baum um auch schaden zu machen, sie nehmen ja keine heiler talente oder tank talente mit, von daher finde ich schon das sie genau die gleiche berechtigung haben schaden zu machen, ausserdem jeder dps verlust im raid, is verlust für den gesamten raid, is doch im endeffekt egal welche klasse auf platz 1 im dmg-meter steht, wichtig is das der boss liegt._

_aber das is nur meine eigene bescheidene meinung_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tante edith hat mir eben gesagt, wenn der output weniger werden soll, was sich ja hier einige wünschen, was soll dann mit der heilung passieren bei pala´s und druiden?? wollt ihr auch das tanking der beiden klassen runterschrauben damit die beiden klassen nur Supporter sind?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich geb alles das ich möglichst weit oben im recount bin damit mein klassenleiter zufrieden ist



das ding ist das problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja auch als raidleiter sollte man wissen das hybriden weniger schaden machen und dementsprechend sollte man auch selten vergleiche machen mit 2 verschiedene klassen

nun coco warum machen DKs als Hybride den mehr schaden?^^


----------



## Camô (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja absolut (wobei das fast nicht der fall ist)
> 
> Schurke, Magier, Hexer, Jäger sollten die klassen sein die am meisten Schaden machen (generell) hybride können halt tanken oder heilen oder sagar beides also warum darf dann der mage nicht auch heilen wen so ein hybrid gleichviel schaden macht?


Ganz einfach, es liegt nicht in seiner "Natur", wenn ein Hexer plötzlich heilt. Und die Vertreter der "Nerft die Hybriden"-Meinung reden hier bereits auf Seite 3 am Thema vorbei: Hier spricht keiner vom besseren, sondern gleichwertigen Schadensoutput der Hybriden. Damit meine ich nicht dich im Speziellen Natsumee.


----------



## Thí (17. Juni 2009)

Dimpfer schrieb:


> ich finde das hybrids auch den gleichen schaden machen sollten, weil was bringt den Moonkid die heilung die er raushauen kann?? Genau, NIX! er müsste die gestalt ändern, sich dann heilen und bla, im bg vllt noch recht nett, aber im raid unnötig.



Gut das mag auf Eulen zutreffen, aber Eulen dürfen sich auch nicht beklagen, was den Dmg angeht. Die machen genug Dmg.


----------



## Gaiwain (17. Juni 2009)

pure DD Klassen: Schurke, Magier, Hexenmeister, Hunter ... stehen doch heute schon ganz oben in der Damage-Liste ... ab und an das sich eine Hybrid-Klasse dahin verirrt.

Also wieso die Hybrid-Klassen jetzt noch im Damage weiter verstärken, als das sie das gleiche Schadenspotenzial bekommen, wie die reinen DD Klassen ??

Verstehe die Fragestellung rein gar nicht ....

lg


----------



## Dimpfer (17. Juni 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Gut das mag auf Eulen zutreffen, aber Eulen dürfen sich auch nicht beklagen, was den Dmg angeht. Die machen genug Dmg.



natürlich machen die genug dmg, aber das is doch auch gut so, stell dir ma vor jede eule würde 20 oder 30% weniger schaden machen....
dann würde KEINER mehr ne Eule mit in raid nehmen, weil es dann heisst: du machst kein dmg, bleib zu hause!

achso und schattenpriester müssten auch die schattengestalt verlassen, also wäre nich nur bei eulen das prob^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## le-chuck (17. Juni 2009)

pie schrieb:


> Omg der Letzte Krieger der über mir war war vorm Fury nerf unser Krieger macht rund 4-4,5k ich lieg meist so 200-300 dps über ihm und hab net mal das optimum an Gear und ganz neben bei wo wurde der Pala generft er macht genauso viel schaden wie von beginn WOTLK's an lediglich einzelne; fürs PVP relevanten skills wurden leicht abgeschwächt was ich ganz gt so finde obwohl ich Pala spiele.



Lustige Argumente, die hier so gebracht werden. 

Shadow kann NICHT heilen 
MS/Fury kann NICHT tanken 
Eule/Katze kann NICHT tanken/heilen
Retri kann NICHT tanken/nur gering heilen (uhh 6k mana - pew)
BlutDK kann NICHT tanken 
Eleschami kann gering heilen - Enhancer kann NICHT heilen
So - welchen hybriden hab ich vergessen? 

Was rechtfertigt weniger Schaden? Dass ich im Solospiel mich selbst heilen kann oder die Mobs mit Schildschlag vermöbeln kann? Tolle Fähigkeiten - schon so oft eingesetzt.


----------



## Nahan (17. Juni 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich weiss...und ich sehe nicht ein warum das so sein soll. Der Mage kann sich übrigens heilen. Glyphe....u know!



Als Mage würd ich aber für den Raid niemals diese Glyphe mit reinnehmen, weil mir sonst einfach der Damage fehlt. Außerdem ist es was anderes, wenn ich von Grund auf heilen kann (ein Shadow hat uns schon öfter mal den Wipe erspart, weil er zum Ende mal zwischenheilen konnte), als wenn ich dafür spezielle Dinge machen muss, die meinen Schadensoutput grundsätzlich (also für den gesamten Raid!) erniedrigen. In Ulduar wäre es sogar sinnvoll, Hybride mitzunehmen, damit man bei manchen Bossen mal schnell auf die Zweitskillung switchen kann - wenn diese genauso viel Schaden machen, wie die "reinen" DD, dann würd ich doch definitiv lieber den Hybriden mitnehmen ..

PS: @Le-chuck: Ein Shadow kann aber ganz sicher heilen! Einfach nur aus der Schattengestalt gehen - und oh Wunder...! Wie oben geschrieben - es hat uns schon öfter mal was gebracht.


----------



## Thí (17. Juni 2009)

Jede Hybrid Klasse macht im raid ebenso viel Schaden bei gleichwertigem Equipment, wie eine reine DD-Klasse (paar Dps hin oder her, wen juckts). Es ist natürlich auch vom Bosskampf abhängig, bei manchen sind Melees im vorteil, bei anderen wieder Range-DD's. Die einen Klassen können bomben, die anderen nicht (oder nicht so effektiv), was sich auch auf die DPS auswirkt. Es liegt größtenteils am Spieler selbst, der mit seiner Klasse nicht umgehen kann oder nicht das optimum aus ihr herraus holt (Falsch gesockelt/verzaubert, falsche Skillung, falsche Dmg-Rotation).
Im PvP-Bereich können Hybrid-Klassen heilen, während die Pure's das eben nicht können. Das sollte man als Hybrid auch nicht versäumen, sonst ist man schnell unterlegen.


----------



## Aurich (17. Juni 2009)

Su-Si schrieb:


> Ich bin für gleich viel Schaden.
> 
> Ob ein Dudu oder SChamane auch heilen können, ist doch egal, sobald sie sich einer Ini-Gruppe angeschlossen haben. Dort heilen sie nämlich nicht (und tun sie es doch, machen sie automatisch weniger Schaden, als die reinen dd^^). In Gruppen sind auch hybride nur in der Rolle anwesend, für die sie eingeladen sind und wenn das dd ist, dann machen sie halt auch nur Schaden. Warum also weniger?
> 
> ...


absolut mein reden.da z.b. der druide jeweils nur schaden macht,heilt oder tankt, sollte er nicht benachteiligt sein.


----------



## VampirLestat (17. Juni 2009)

Nahan schrieb:


> Als Mage würd ich aber für den Raid niemals diese Glyphe mit reinnehmen, weil mir sonst einfach der Damage fehlt. Außerdem ist es was anderes, wenn ich von Grund auf heilen kann (ein Shadow hat uns schon öfter mal den Wipe erspart, weil er zum Ende mal zwischenheilen konnte), als wenn ich dafür spezielle Dinge machen muss, die meinen Schadensoutput grundsätzlich (also für den gesamten Raid!) erniedrigen. In Ulduar wäre es sogar sinnvoll, Hybride mitzunehmen, damit man bei manchen Bossen mal schnell auf die Zweitskillung switchen kann - wenn diese genauso viel Schaden machen, wie die "reinen" DD, dann würd ich doch definitiv lieber den Hybriden mitnehmen ..
> 
> PS: @Le-chuck: Ein Shadow kann aber ganz sicher heilen! Einfach nur aus der Schattengestalt gehen - und oh Wunder...! Wie oben geschrieben - es hat uns schon öfter mal was gebracht.




hm euer shadow retten den raid bin jetzt zwar böse aber entweder habt ihr en imba shadow oder einfach nur schlechte heiler oder eure bosskämpfe gehen zu lang.

auch wenn ich mich wieder hole die heilungen die hybridklassen mit DD SKILLUNG machen sind mies bis nicht ganz so mies und verbrauchen um einiges mehr mana.


----------



## Dimpfer (17. Juni 2009)

Nahan schrieb:


> PS: @Le-chuck: Ein Shadow kann aber ganz sicher heilen! Einfach nur aus der Schattengestalt gehen - und oh Wunder...! Wie oben geschrieben - es hat uns schon öfter mal was gebracht.



klar kann nen schadow heilen, aber wie du schon sagst, er müsste seine gestalt verlassen, was bedeuten würde er kann kein richtigen schaden mehr machen wenn er auserhalb der gestalt is und ein richtiger shadow packt jeden mage und hexer in die tasche und mich als mage macht das rein garnichts aus, im gegenteil, hab ich was, weshalb ich mein eigenen schaden optimieren muss und mehr raus holen will.

ich weiss nich was ihr alle habt, jede klasse die auf dd geskillt is, sollte mit gleichen eq und gleichen spiel skill den ungefähr gleichen schaden machen!


----------



## Freakypriest (17. Juni 2009)

le-chuck schrieb:


> Lustige Argumente, die hier so gebracht werden.
> 
> Shadow kann NICHT heilen
> MS/Fury kann NICHT tanken
> ...




Damit ist wohl alles gesagt


----------



## Atomhamster (17. Juni 2009)

Also ich muss sagen ich spiel nen mage und ich spiel ihn auch sehr gern,
außerdem versuch ich mich des öfteren mal allein an irgendwelchen elite gegnern,
oft genug kommt es dabei vor das ich umklappe, da stoffies ja bekanntlich nix einstecken
können und oft genug muss ich mir dann gelächter von hybridklassen anhören die eben mal vvorbeikommen
auf das ding kloppen- sich heilen- weiterkloppen- heilen- und dazu dank der höherwetigen rüstung noch 
viel mehr einstecken können. Wenn diese klassen, die beim solospielen eh schon deutliche vorteile haben
nun auch noch den selben schaden austeilen- wer nimmt dann schon noch nen stoffie der nur dmg machen
kann  mit in ne ini? (Außer zum tisch stellen)^^


----------



## lina76 (17. Juni 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Jede klasse sollte einen Tank & Heilbaum haben, sowie Items die man für jede Skillung verwenden kann! Dualspec sollte dann zu triblespec ausgebaut werden und jeder Spieler sollte automatisch den Titel „Eierlegentewollmilchsau“ bekommen!
> 
> Persönlich bin ich ja dafür, dass ein Hybride deutlich unter einem reinen DD liegen sollte! Ein Krieger sollte mit abstand der beste Tank sein, wie ein Priester der beste Heiler sein sollte!




veto der priester ist genaus als hybrid anzusehen - shadow oder heiler
und der krieger kann auch als dd unterwegs sein

nur sehr wenige klassen sind auf eine art beschränkt - schurke, jäger, hexer, mage

alle anderen haben mindestes 2 mögliche richtungen 

heiler/fernkampfdd
tank/nahkampfdd
fernkampfdd/nachkampfdd/heiler
tank/nahkampfdd/heiler
tank/nahkampfdd/fernkampfdd/heiler

wenn ein spieler seinen char gut spielen kann wird er in einen raid mitgenommen. das sollte das wichtigste sein.
wir haben gute dd in unserm 10er ulduar raid - unser ele ist ein guter dd und den support den er bringt möchte keiner missen. wäre er jetzt weil er ein hybride ist vom schaden her schlechter würde der support den fehlenden schaden nicht ausgleichen. und trotzdem werden hybride deswegen nicht bevorzugt.
wir haben einige hybirde die beide skillungen beherrschen und daher bei bossen die zb 3 heiler benötigen umspeccen.

ich bin ein baum habe als dualspec eule - kann die eule allerdings nicht spielen - sollte ich deswegen der schwächere heiler sein? oder als eule - mein support als eule würde den fehlenden schaden auf keinen fall aufwiegen.
ich habe den druiden zb nicht gewählt weil er alles kann sondern weil ich von anfang an ein baum werden wollte.
eine eleschamie zb kann nicht zwangsläufig heilen


----------



## Elicios (17. Juni 2009)

VampirLestat schrieb:


> KLasse das heist krieger dürfen snsnt kein schaden mehr machen weil sind ja TANKS palas dks bären werden nimmer mitgenommen, sind ja nicht so gute tanks wie der krieger
> 
> Shadows sterben aus müssen ja heilen.
> bäume heilschamis/palas werden nicht mitgenommen sind ja keine reinen heiler.
> ...




Wenn Du nur halb soviel Ahnung von WoW hättest wie von RoM, wüsstest Du dass jede reine Tank/Heilklasse immer einen Schadensbaum zur Alternative hatte. Dieser sich auch im Raid bewehrt hat!

Früher hat man sich noch Gedanken bei der Charaktererstellung gemacht! Heute wählt man halt ne Eierlegentewollmilchsau! Das dicke Heftchen war nicht nur aus scheiss in der Verpackung beigelegen!


----------



## Tron. (17. Juni 2009)

Schon richtig was Naarg sagt , wo bleibt denn der Sinn wenn ein Schruke weniger Schaden macht als ein Retri Pala ? X ,x        ...da kommt man sich schon etwas verarscht vor wenn eine (fast)allround klasse besser ist als eine reine Schadens Klasse


----------



## Dimpfer (17. Juni 2009)

Atomhamster schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen ich spiel nen mage und ich spiel ihn auch sehr gern,
> außerdem versuch ich mich des öfteren mal allein an irgendwelchen elite gegnern,
> oft genug kommt es dabei vor das ich umklappe, da stoffies ja bekanntlich nix einstecken
> können und oft genug muss ich mir dann gelächter von hybridklassen anhören die eben mal vvorbeikommen
> ...



mhhh.... also ich nehme mages nich nur wegen den tisch mit, es gibt einfach ein paar sachen die nur einige klassen könn, mit versengen z.B die krits an den mob erhöhen.
und nur weil ein druide gegen ein elite mob ankommt, brauch er nich gleich im gesamt schaden runter geschraubt werden. ich schaffe es mit meinen druiden als heiler auch gegen ein elite und ich mache dann dort KAUM schaden. also das is einfach kein argument was du hier aufbringst. ein krieger schafft ein elite mob auch nich alleine, obwohl er platte trägt..... das hat nix mit stoffie zu tun! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (17. Juni 2009)

öhm das witzige is ... in meinem Raid machen irgendwie die "pure-DD's" mehr schaden als die Hybrids 

kann natürlich nur daran liegen das die Hybrids zu doof sind, das equip viel zu unterschiedlich nur die hybrids die lags haben und sowieso hybrids nicht nur ein Brett vorm Kopf sondern gleich ein ganzes Holzhaus dort haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich find die Diskussion müssig ... nur weil die reinen DD-Klassen jetzt nicht mehr dmg-erster sind während se im Raid ne runde eier-schaukeln wird rumgejammert.

n Hybrid ist sich meistens seines klassentechnischen defizite deutlichst bewußt ... immerhin gibt es immer lustige spacken die se einem vor die Nase halten und strengt sich "meistens" mehr an als n otto-normal-blizzard-caster oder Dolchfächerer und was se nicht alles tolles haben.
und das is dann der grund warum n Hybrid mehr dmg als n reiner DD fährt ... weil der Otto-Normal-DD in den letzten Jahren der Meinung war das er sowieso head-over-keyboard-rolled unter den ersten 3 im Schwanzvergleich ist.

also bei uns im Raid haben wir witzigerweise Magier Hexer und Jäger immer vorne weil se den nötigen Skill haben - sich gegenseitig Tipps geben ... ach ja Kommunikation untereinander im Raid is echt was tolles ... und weil se bei der Sache sind.

da kommt dann komischerweise kein hybrid hinterher


----------



## Devil4u (17. Juni 2009)

Naja Hybrid / Pure

Pure Klassen gibt es sowieso nur noch sehr wenige.
Ich bin aber der Meinung das die Charakter in sich eigentlich gleich stark sein sollten.
Als Beispiel:

Der Pala trägt Platte und hält deshalb viel aus, er kann fast alles dispellen, heilt Singletarget besser als jeder andere und Schadensmässig auch nicht zu verachten. Dazu hat er seine Bubble.
Der Priester trägt grad mal Stoff, er hat Absorber Schilde die alle 15 sec. zwischen 6 - 7k Dmg abfangen. Singletargetheal ist nicht besonders gut dafür kann er gut eine ganze Gruppe heilen. Dispellen kann er aber auch nur grad Magie und Krankheit.

Die Frage ist wie ausgeglichen ist es nun? Der Pala kann als Tripplehybrid alles. Er ist gelobter Tank, gelobter Heiler und gelobter DD.
Der Priester als Dualhybrid (DD / Heal) in den meisten fällen nur als Heal angesehen. Sollte er nicht wenigstens beim Heilen hervorstechen?
Nein Gruppenheal kann auch ein Schamie machen und mit der Kettenheilung kommt der dann auch gut weg.

Ich denke es wäre sinnvoll wenn Jede klasse eine Spezialisierung hätte für die sie Hauptsächlich ausgelegt ist. 

Priester => Heilen
Paladin => Tanken
usw.

Die anderen Fähigkeiten sollten abgeschwächt sein damit es keine Klasse geben kann die alles Perfekt kann. Ansonsten fragt man sich als Pure Klasse warum man so Doof war nen PureDD zu spielen wenn der Tank/DD/Heal Typ nebendran einen auch noch alt aussehen lässt.


----------



## _Raziel_ (17. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Stimmt...Jäger haben doch die Auswahl zwischen Erfrischung, 10% ap buff, 3% mehr Schaden und noch irgendwas glaube ich.


Richtig.

Vorteil: Wilde Eingebung gewährt 10Sek. max. +3% Schaden im Raid.
Nachteil: Ein BM-Jäger genügt im 25er für den Effekt. Zumal dieser BM deutlich hinter anderen Hybridklassen vom Dmg liegt.

Vorteil: Aura des Volltreffers gewährt im Umkreis von 45m ein +10% AP.
Nachteil: Ein MM-Jäger reicht für den Buff. Und sind wir mal ehrlich; AP von 10% bringen den Castern viel hä? Ein Meele-Schami mit Erdstärke Totem, ein Caster-Schami mit Steinhaut bzw. Erdstoss bei Fearern und ebenso viel Schadensoutput?

Vorteil: Jagdgesellschaft gewährt bei kritischen Treffern von AS, ES und Steady 0.25% des max Manas.
Nachteil: Ein Vergelter Pala oder ne andere Klasse, die auch Erfrischen kann reicht pro 10 Mann. Und mal ehrlich Vergelter Pala gewähren mit jedem Richturteil der Weisen diesen Buff. Wir müssen kritisch treffen.
Ansonsten kann der SV-ler nix, ist aber sozusagen ein Muss, weil andere Hybriden ganz gut mithalten können und andere Talentverteilungen überholen.


----------



## kurnthewar (17. Juni 2009)

aufgrund des blizz statement zu den hybriden klassen stellt sich für mich nur eine frage.


der paladin als der hybride schlecht hin kann:

sehr gut tanken

sehr gut heilen

sehr gut schaden austeilen 



da sehe ich aber nicht das der etwas von den sachen schlechter kann ?


und wenn mir ein paladin nun was anderes erzählt lügt der.


das konzept bring the paladin wäre wohl angebrachter and not the player.


das konzept ist für mich voll für den a..... und völlig am ziel vorbei.


siehst fast nur noch paladin twinks rum rennen. das ist das ergebniss.


----------



## Elicios (17. Juni 2009)

@Kurnthewar

Dafür schwimmen Palas am anderen Ufer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-A1VMDHtpc

Immer im Hinterkopf behalten


----------



## VampirLestat (17. Juni 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Wenn Du nur halb soviel Ahnung von WoW hättest wie von RoM, wüsstest Du dass jede reine Tank/Heilklasse immer einen Schadensbaum zur Alternative hatte. Dieser sich auch im Raid bewehrt hat!
> 
> Früher hat man sich noch Gedanken bei der Charaktererstellung gemacht! Heute wählt man halt ne Eierlegentewollmilchsau! Das dicke Heftchen war nicht nur aus scheiss in der Verpackung beigelegen!




Sorry aber Du sagtes der Krieger Sollte der beste tank sein, das war früher so und wenn man als krieger kein tank war wurde man angelächelt. selbiges beim prister.
Von den druiden möchte ich jetzt nich reden ne eule zu classic selten, ein heiler zu classic noch seltener.

ein palatank claissic  hmm jo trash tanken mher net ;-) könnt jetzt ewig so weiter machen ;-) 
du siehst was du fordest gab es schon und es hat sich wie ich und ein grossteil meiner gilde/freunde denken nicht bewährt.


Ach udn von den REINEN dd die hier rum heulen sie können ent heilen etc ihr habt euch dafür entschieden oder ????
genauso wie ich mir für meinen hybriden. und ich muss mir jetzt immer das gejammer anhören wenn ich net heilen will sondern als eule mal dmg machen


----------



## VampirLestat (17. Juni 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> aufgrund des blizz statement zu den hybriden klassen stellt sich für mich nur eine frage.
> 
> 
> der paladin als der hybride schlecht hin kann:
> ...





Ja und er kann IMMer nur EINS von den 3 sachen gut niemals 2 oder sogar 3 sachen gleichzeitig


----------



## Genomchen (17. Juni 2009)

Also eigtl ist das hier ein komplette schwachsinniges Thema. Gut ich habe für "reine DDs mehr Schaden" etc gestimmt, weil ich es schon irgendwo unfair finde, wenn ich als Hexe auf nen dmg Pala treffe, den fast bis zum abnippeln umhau und dann aufeinmal die Bubble kommt, ein paar Lichtblitze und er steht wieder mit Full HP da und macht zusätzlich einen Schaden, der nimmer feierlich ist. Das kann kein Mage, kein Hexer, kein Schurke und kein Hunter. Jemand schrieb oben ein MS kann ned tanken, eine Eule ned heilen, ein Shadow ned heilen. Das ist doch quatsch. Theoretisch kann sich der MS Krieger, wenn er das schon im voraus weiß, sein DeffEquip anziehn, Schaden am Boss fahren und im Notfall abspotten und evtl nen Wipe retten. Die Eule sowie der Shadow haben selbst in ihrer dmg Gestalt in irgendeiner Form ne Fähigkeit/Button sich zu Healen, auch wenns ned geskillt ist und dann weniger Heilung gibt und evtl mehr Mana kostet, aber sie könnens.
Ein Hexer, Mage, Hunter oder Schurke können in dem Fall nur zusehen, wie sie im Prinzip den Kampf gewonnen hätten, aber ihr gegenüber lädt sich urplötzlich wieder komplett auf und der reine DD is der Gelackmeierte.

So, abgesehen von oben genanntem finde ich das hier deshalb den absoluten Schwachsinns-Thread, weil es ned darum geht ein Fenster zu beobachten, in dem die Zahlen nach oben gehen, sondern um den Spielspass. Oder werden in Zukunft die Klassen wie folgt aufgeteilt und gewählt (?):

(die dps Zahlen sind frei erfunden)
Hexe     = 2-4k dps
Schurke = 3-5k dps
Pala       = 3,5-5,5K DPS
.
.
.
.

Also will sagen, wählt ihr die Klasse nach Penismeter länge, oder weil euch eine Klasse spass macht? Weil es völlig Wurst ist immo. Blizz hat das ganze so geändert, und das find ich immo ziemlich geil, dass jeder der seine Klasse spielen kann auch oben im Penismeter dabei sein kann. Es geht einfach nur darum, was ihr wollt. Gefällt euch eine Klasse, dann steigert man sich automatisch in die Materie rein und schwups landet man bei denen, dies können und damit auch oben im P.meter. Wenn man aber nach Schema F irgendwelche Skillungen und Rotas kopiert, aber garned weiß, was man da eigtl macht, ja dann wundert es nicht, das manch reiner DD weit hinten im dmg liegt (gleiches trifft btw auch für Hybriden zu).


----------



## Krumbadur (17. Juni 2009)

Bin dafür das reine Schadensklassen mehr Schaden machen sollten, da diese sonst nichts anderes tun können. Hybridklassen können als alternative noch Tanken und/oder Heilen! Da fände ich es schon richtig wenn Klassen wie Magier, Hexenmeister, Jäger, Schurke und so mehr machen. Weil sie können halt sonst nichts! Ich bitte aber zu bedenken das ich meine Aussage nur und ausschließlich auf PvE beziehe!

MfG


----------



## .Côco (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das ding ist das problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weiss mein klassensprecher ja..dem raidleiter passt das schon so, sonst wäre ich nicht in der 10er Hardmode stamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und warum DK soviel schaden machen weiss ich auch nicht...weil das einfach so ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber bei uns tanken die zu 99% und da sind se dann nich oben ^^


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Juni 2009)

@Krumbadur wäre schwachsinn. 
da 1. wieso sollen die hybirt klassen bestraft werden, nur weil sie heilen/tanken und dmg machen können?
2. hat sich jeder selbst seine klasse ausgesucht, und muss auch mit den konsequenzen leben, ich als mage mach eben nur dmg is mir doch wayne o:
3. nur dann weniger dmg wenn der support steigt!



warum DK,s Schurken, Hexer atm soviel schaden machen? weil sie zu op sind o: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headsick (17. Juni 2009)

Kvick schrieb:


> jo find das auch gut so das "Pure"-dd's mehr Schaden machen, da sich Hybrid-Klassen zusätzlich auch heilen können. Wenn beide dann auch gleich viel Dmg raushauen, hätte es ja eigentlich keinen Sinn mehr "Pure"-dd-Klassen anzufangen/zu Spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie schon gesagt, werden Hybrids kaum innerhalb des Raids zum Heilen (oder anderes nicht geskilltes) kommen, da sie ihre rolle ja als Vollwertiges Mitglied im Raid betreten. Ja, netter nebeneffekt, dass ich im Raid auch mal eine Heilung raushauen kann, die evt. sogar nen Wipe verhindert, aber fakt ist, als Shadow bin ich dabei, weil ich Schaden mache und sekundär auch noch Mana wiederherstellen kann. Keiner kommt auf die Idee (ich spreche ausdrücklich vom Raid und da auch eher vom Endkontent) einen Hybriden mitzunehmen, der als Eule heilen, Shadow heilen,Retri Tanken kann (jedenfalls nicht mitten im Kampf).
Ausserdem haben die meisten Pure-DD´s mehr Fähigkeiten in Sachen CC oder Support anzubieten.
Und beim Shadow speziell ist es auch so, dass ich absolut keinen "echten" Burst-dmg raushauen kann, d.h. wo beim leveln etc. jeder Mage seinen Mob mit 2 Zaubern in ein anderes Universum geballert hat, ticken meine Dots, während ich schlimmstenfalls dabei bin, mich wieder hochzuheilen und der Mob an den Mage gar nicht erst herankommt.

Früher war meine Stammrolle im Raid, die der Mana-Batterie, seit das nicht mehr das Markenzeichen des Shadows ist, ist es nur gerecht, wenn Hybrids genauso ihren Schaden als DD fahren, wie "normale" Vollzeit-DD´s. Ich denke blos, dass man die Fähigkeiten der anderen spezialiesierungen vlt noch etwas abschwächen könnte, solange man eine aktiv hat. Ich habe z.Zt. keine Probleme auf Shadow geskillt eine Hero gemütlich durchzuheilen, aber ich denke halt dass ein Vergelter nicht mal eben zum Vollzeittank wird, ohne Talentwechsel.,,

-MfG-


----------



## kurnthewar (17. Juni 2009)

> Ja und er kann IMMer nur EINS von den 3 sachen gut niemals 2 oder sogar 3 sachen gleichzeitig



noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marqs (17. Juni 2009)

hm, um das mal weiterzuspinnen:
zum Thema heilen:
Heiler: 
Schami (kann auch DD, sogar fern oder melee)
Druide ( auch Tank und DD, dies sogar auch fern/melee)
Priest (auch DD)
Pala (auch Tank und Melee)

Dann sollte der Priest der beste Heal sein, kurz darauf der Schami, dann mit weitem Abstand der Pala, nur noch unterboten vom Druiden (denn der kann ja wirklich alles...)

Genauso die Tankseite:

Pala (siehe oben)
Druide (siehe oben)
Krieger (auch melee)
DK (auch melee, sogar mit wechsel auf physischem Schaden, also Blut oder magischem Schaden, also unholy -->bossabhänigig noch weiter differenzierbar)

Also soll ma besten der Krieger tanken, gefolgt vom Dk, dann ne weile nichts, dann der Pala, und ganz hinten der Druide

Bei dieser Argumentation kommen einen nur die Tränen (wenn man vom FeralTank absieht, da is es im Moment ja wirklich so, wie ich es dargestellt hab).
Wenn ich als Pala/Druide keine der Aufgaben nicht wirklich gut kann, werd ich dafür net in den Raid genommen, also hab ich keinen Raid-Spass... dann kann ich die Klassen wirklich sein lassen.

Wenn man nicht allen Klassen das gleiche Potential gibt  (die DD-Argumentation, a la "die können auch heilen, ist von mir ja auf Heal/Tank angewandt), sterben die Hybriden aus, oder kriegen ohne Connections keinen Raidplatz... Wie lustig das ist, weiß ich als Eule aus BC-Zeiten...


----------



## Vrost (17. Juni 2009)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass dieses Thema schon x mal behandelt wurde versteh ich die Flennerei nicht...

Wenn ein Druide, Paladin oder Schamane auf einer DD-Skillung ist ist er kein Heiler oder Tank. Hybrid bezeichnet nicht seine Rolle im Raid sondern
das Potential einer Klasse. Auf den inzwischen 3 Seiten haben schon genug Leute mit Grips im Kopp geschrieben, was passiert wenn ein Shadow oder
ne Eule oder ein Verstärker mitten im Raid anfangen ihre ungeskillten Fähigkeiten anzuwenden...

Die ganze DPS-Vergleicherei scheitert doch sowieso daran, dass es so gut wie nie gleiche Voraussetzungen gibt, oder lauft Ihr alle Eure Raids mit
10 oder 25 Leuten in identischer Ausstattung  (also z.B. 5/5 T7,5 + alle Slots Item-Level 213) und auf die Skillung des jeweiligen Chars ausgelegt ??
Ganz sicher nicht...irgendeinen schlechter ausgestatteten oder einen, der falsch sockelt/verzaubert schleppt man immer mit. Und dann dürfte auch
noch ein gewisses Maß an Selbstüberschätzung dazukommen, denn die wenigsten spielen ihren Char perfekt (gut oder sehr gut ja, perfekt nein)...
und dann sieht ein Magier in 4/5 T7,5 nen Ele mit 5/5 t7,5 der seinen Char beherrscht und bekommt Tränen in die Augen, weil Mage nur 3,2 macht und 
der Ele 3,6 und eigentlich ist doch der Mage der King...

Mein 77-er-Mage macht jedenfalls jetzt mehr Schaden als meine Eule im selben Levelbereich. Ehrlich gesagt macht er auch mehr als meine Eule, als
diese frisch 80 geworden ist...der Schaden der Eule wurde erst mit entsprechender Ausrüstung DD-würdig, nur war es ein längerer Weg bis dahin, denn
eine 1200-dps-Eule nimmt man nur einmal mit in eine 5-er-hero, weil der Schaden schlechter ist als der der von Mages und der Support in einer 5-er-ini 
nicht gebraucht wird...(und ja, ich weiss, wie man Eulen spielt, hab keine Unfugs-Rotationen gespielt und auch nicht in der Nase gebohrt). Also hab ich
gezwungenermassen anfangs nur geheilt und 2.nd-Gear eingepackt. Inzwischen langweile ich mich als Heiler in einer Hero oder Naxx 10 nur noch und 
wundere mich manchmal, wie es manche Leute nicht schaffen wenigstens 1100 DPS hinzubekommen (weil ich dachte meine 1200 wären mies gewesen).

Fazit: Nicht die Klasse bestimmt die DPS und Gesamtschaden, sondern der Mensch an der Tastatur/Maus, die Ausrüstung des Chars und die korrekte Pimpung
derselben durch Glyphen, Sockel und Verzauberungen. Und weil das so ist gibt es auch absolut keinen Grund, warum DD-geskillte Hybride weniger DPS
fahren sollten als Mages oder Schurken in (ACHTUNG DAS IST WICHTIG): gleichwertiger Ausrüstung und bei gleichwertigem Skill  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn also Magier, Jäger, Schurken und Hexen im Recount hinter einem Schamie, Pala oder Druiden stehen: Erstmal Gear vergleichen, dann überlegen, 
ob man selber perfekt gespielt hat und dann überlegen wie man sich verbessern kann... und nicht versuchen andere mies zu machen.

Grüsse Vrost


----------



## Darkdamien (17. Juni 2009)

erstmal unterscheiden zwischen pve und pvp
im pve isses völlig gerechtfertigt wenn ein hybrid genausoviel schaden macht wie ein reiner dd, selbst WENN er sich zwischendrin mal heilt oder jemand anderen, er schadet damit ja niemandem

im pvp is es wieder was anderes, wenn n shamy oder n dudu genausoviel dmg machen wie ein schurke, sich aber zwischendrin noch gut hochheilt, was der schurke nur schwer kann (durch kräuterfähigkeit oder ähnliches) dann wärs gerecht, wenn der hybrid bissl weniger schaden macht

meine meinung =)


----------



## Fasor (17. Juni 2009)

also ich lese hier immer wieder von den puren dd klassen, das die hybirdklassen weniger dmg machen soll dafür mehr support ....

dann können die hybirds ja auch fordern das die puren dds absolut kein support mehr bieten wie zb mana reg, cc etc

ihr beschwert euch darüber das schamies und palas sich selbst heilen können? das kann der dk auch oder der krieger oder der hexer und ja der hexer hat sogar noch n schild dank opferung 

seit doch froh das es hybird klassen gibt und dual spezi so habt ihre pure dd klassen es ned so schwer grp zu finden wo einer tankt und einer heilt


----------



## Ql1m@X (17. Juni 2009)

ich denke das pure dd mehr schaden machen sollten aus dem grund ,weil sie sonst aussterben bzw der nachwuchs wird weniger werden und weil sie einfach nur schaden machen können , das ist ja was sie im moment aus macht .


----------



## Panaku (17. Juni 2009)

ich finde das die reinen dds etwas mehr schaden machen sollten, nicht übertrieben viel mehr, aber soviel das die fehlenden buffs kompensiert werden:

ein schami sollte mit seinen totems soviel schaden machen wie ein hexer ohne d.h. ein hexer macht dann mit totems mehr dmg als der schami mit totems


----------



## AssuanWall (17. Juni 2009)

also ich finde das wurde beim schattenpriester z.B. ganz gut gelöst.. wenn er sich auf dmg spezialisiert, kann er durch die form keine heil zauber mehr machen.. ließe sich doch bei den anderen klassen auch gut umsetzten ( beim ele shamy z.B. ne ele form wo er rot glüht oder so) aber das was jetz auch nurn schneller gedanke meinerseits..keine ahnung wie ihrs findet :-P

greetz Assuan


----------



## Phash (17. Juni 2009)

Hybride müssen 2 - 4 verschiedene ItemSets haben, diese aktuell halten und verzaubern

Bei Bedarf müssen Hybride "in die Bresche springen" und aushelfen, wo Not am Mann ist - ich durft gestern keine Katze spielen sondern musste heilen... (was ich auch gern mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so isses ja nich)

Hybride füllen einfach verschiedene Lücken aus und supporten in jeder Situation ganz ordentlich - zumindest besser als die meisten reinen DDs (mMn)

diese grenzen verschwimmen aber immer mehr, was ich gut finde - weil man einfach freier wird, in der Wahl der Klassen die man mit nimmt

Apropos: nennt mir bitte mal einen reinen Heiler oder Tank - genau: diese Klassen, die das können, sind IMMER Hybrid - obwohl ein DK, ein Feral, ein Krieger oder ein Pala auch als DD voll vorstellbar sind 

wer sagt, dass eine Katze oder ein Krieger mit 2 RiesenÄxten kein vollwertiger DD is, der hat nen Klatscher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (17. Juni 2009)

Wenn sich eine Hybrid-Klasse 'pur' auf Schaden skillt sollte sie in etwa gleich viel Schaden machen wie eine reine DD-Klasse (den Schurken mal aussen vor gelassen ... Der ist ja bei Blizzard immer noch DER Top-DDler).

Wenn sich eine Hybrid-Klasse nun aber für eine hybride Skillung entscheidet (also nicht nur Schaden-Feats) sollte der Schaden unter dem einer reinen DD-Klasse liegen.

4 / 8 Klassen kann man als Hybrid bezeichnen ( Druide & Schami sind fix, Paladin und Priester immer mehr). Und eben diese 4 Klassen den kürzeren ziehen zu lassen wäre imho nicht angebracht. Ins besondere da diese 4 Klassen oft den Kopf als Heiler hinhalten müssen haben sie es imho verdient bei einer DD-Skillung auch mit halten zu können.


----------



## Genomchen (17. Juni 2009)

@Vrost
Volles Sign! Im Prinzip hast du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. @ den Rest, einmal seinen Post durchlesen, Thema beendet.


----------



## Phash (17. Juni 2009)

Ql1m@X schrieb:


> ich denke das pure dd mehr schaden machen sollten aus dem grund ,weil sie sonst aussterben bzw der nachwuchs wird weniger werden und weil sie einfach nur schaden machen können , das ist ja was sie im moment aus macht .


DD Nachwuchs stirbt NIE aus ^^ das kannste knicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




generell gibts kaum irgendwas, was ausstirbt - guck dir Schurken an... waren immer nutzlos, und werdens immer bleiben...

ob du einen im Raid hast oder nicht, das merkste nich wirklich... und trotzdem gibts welche 

- ja, ein Schurke kann DMG machen - genau wie jeder andere dd auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber brauchen tut die keiner...


----------



## Akium (17. Juni 2009)

nhomizz schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben einige schon von Blizzards Einstellung zu den Hybridklassen gelesen:
> Hybridklassen (Schamane, Paladin, Druide,...) sollen generell weniger Schaden machen als Reine/Pure DDs (Magier, Schurken, Hexenmeister).
> Ich als Ele-Schami bin natürlich dafür das alle DDs das gleiche Damage-potenzial haben.
> 
> ...




Kannst du mir dann mal erklären, warum irgend ein nüchtern kalkulierender Raid dann noch die die reinen DD-Klassen mitnehmen sollte ? 

Er wäre mit Hybriden weitaus flexibeler gestaltbar, und das DPS-Potential, wäre gleich...     Das kann nicht wirklich das Ziel sein. 

Der Dualskill war schon ein Weg in die falsche Richtung, und ich halte das Damagepotential von Hybriden jetzt schon teilweise für zu hoch.


----------



## Ql1m@X (17. Juni 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Kannst du mir dann mal erklären, warum irgend ein nüchtern kalkulierender Raid dann noch die die reinen DD-Klassen mitnehmen sollte ?
> 
> Er wäre mit Hybriden weitaus flexibeler gestaltbar, und das DPS-Potential, wäre gleich... Das kann nicht wirklich das Ziel sein.
> 
> Der Dualskill war schon ein Weg in die falsche Richtung, und ich halte das Damagepotential von Hybriden jetzt schon teilweise für zu hoch.



richtig deiner meinung schließe ich mich voll und ganz an . und das mit dem aussterben war auf die pure dds bezogen ,nicht auf die allgemeinen dds


----------



## Ascanius (17. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ich finde, beide Klassen sollten gleich viel schaden machen ... wieso sollte ich als Hybride weniger Schaden machen dürfen, nur weil ich noch andere Aufgaben erfüllen kann / Wie Heilen oder Tanken !!!!! ????
> Wenn ich damals als Heiler oder Tank angefangen habe und nach und nach, lieber DD spiele .. sollte mir die Möglichkeit nicht genommen werden, " NÜTZLICH " als DD zu sein



Und warum sollte mir als Magier das Recht genommen werden nützlich für den Raid zu sein?
Wenn ich durch Klassen ersetzt werden kann, die vergleichbaren, vll sogar besseren damge machen und zusätzlich (gerade durch Dual-Spec) bei bestimmten encountern noch in eine andere Rolle (Tank, Heiler) schlüpfen kann, wo bleibt dann meine Daseinsberechtigung?

Unterm Strich geht es doch um ein vernüftiges PvE-Balancing.
Sprich: Jede Klasse sollte (in meinen Augen) Stärken und Schwächen haben, Vor- und Nachteile.

Ich finde, gerade als Druide solte man es verkraften können ein bisschen weniger Dmg-Potenzial zu haben als ein pure-dd. Überleg mal Du kannst Range-DD, Melee-DD, Healer und Tank sein. Du bist sowas von flexibel einsetzbar und bist bei allen Specs (vorrausgesetzt su kannst deinen Druiden spielen) wirklich sehr gut mit dabei.

Ich kann zwischen imo 3 Raidtauglichen Skillungen wählen, bleibe aber immer Range-dd. Auf das bisschen Int was ich verteile ist auch niemand angewiesen und den Krit-Debuff können jetzt auch Hexer (übrigens wesentlich einfacher) auf den Boss legen.

Ganz ehrlich... irgendwann sollten die Hybriden wirklich mal den Hals voll haben...


----------



## woooooolfiiiiii (17. Juni 2009)

Solten beide das gleiche können DENN: Wen ich DD geskillt bin kan ich nicht tanken, bin ich Heal geskillt mach ich keinen Schaden

Hybrid kan viel, aber nur wen er umspecct


----------



## woooooolfiiiiii (17. Juni 2009)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Und warum sollte mir als Magier das Recht genommen werden nützlich für den Raid zu sein?
> Wenn ich durch Klassen ersetzt werden kann, die vergleichbaren, vll sogar besseren damge machen und zusätzlich (gerade durch Dual-Spec) bei bestimmten encountern noch in eine andere Rolle (Tank, Heiler) schlüpfen kann, wo bleibt dann meine Daseinsberechtigung?
> 
> Unterm Strich geht es doch um ein vernüftiges PvE-Balancing.
> ...


zeig mir nen hexer der mit shadowbalt spielt, auf lv 80


----------



## Imanewbie (17. Juni 2009)

woooooolfiiiiii schrieb:


> zeig mir nen hexer der mit shadowbalt spielt, auf lv 80



mhh affi hexer bis zu 25% runter?


----------



## Ascanius (17. Juni 2009)

VampirLestat schrieb:


> Ach udn von den REINEN dd die hier rum heulen sie können ent heilen etc ihr habt euch dafür entschieden oder ????
> genauso wie ich mir für meinen hybriden. und ich muss mir jetzt immer das gejammer anhören wenn ich net heilen will sondern als eule mal dmg machen



Es geht doch keinem Pure-DD darum das er heilen, tanken oder super-supporten möchte.
Nein, dem Pure-DD geht es grundsätzlich nur um eins: Er will Schaden machen - möglichst viel, gerade im Vergleich zu den anderen (Hybrid)klassen!

Und wenn das im Vergleich zu diversen Hybrid-Klassen nicht der Fall ist naja.... wünsche dir in Zukunft viel Spaß im 25er Pala-Dudu-Schami-Raid...


----------



## Jagdfeuer (17. Juni 2009)

Hat sich eigentlich mal jemand die Mühe gemacht und die Hybrid-Talentbäume angeschaut? Da ich nen Pala und nen Jäger spiele (nebenbei auch mal Schurken und Dudu angespielt) kann ich nur von dieser einseitigen Betrachtung abraten, dass die Hybs sich selber heilen können. Die Spezialisierung der Talentbäume macht die Hybriden nur vielseitiger in der Auswahl der Spielart. Wenn ich auf Tank geskillt ins Bg gehe, bin ich zwar sehr lange am Leben aber der Gegner grinst mich beim verprügelt werden nur müde an, da mein Schaden extrem schwach ist. Versuche ich als Vergelter mal zu tanken, liege ich vlt im Dmg-Meter weit vorne, falle aber auch sehr schnell um (da könnte dann auch der Fury mit zwei Schwertern tanken (und der Schami oder Schurken fallen auch nicht viel früher um). 

Bei den Buffs bin ich dabei - Buffs sollten nur geskillt möglich sein und dafür mit Dmg-Einbußen bezahlt werden. Sind die Buffs dann so gut, dass man auch vom Raid mitgenommen wird beschwert sich auch niemand über 200-300 dps weniger, wenn der Raid dafür in Summe mehr Schaden macht.

Auf das die Bosse weiter fallen :-)
Sinestra/Jagdfeuer


----------



## Jagdfeuer (17. Juni 2009)

woooooolfiiiiii schrieb:


> zeig mir nen hexer der mit shadowbalt spielt, auf lv 80



sign - und versucht doch mal in einer Ini oder dem Raid die Skillung zu wechseln.....

Lg


----------



## WoW4FuN (17. Juni 2009)

das mit dem PvE wie hier der großteil das sieht ist ja alles in ordnung und jeder mag seine eigene meinung haben
aber wie soll es denn im PvP aussehen?
ein pala der seine klasse ein bisschen spielen kann und halbwegs gutes equipt hat kann alles was nicht längen über seinem equipt ist umhauen, eben weil er soviel schaden macht sich heilen kann und zur not gottesschild hat...wie soll ein "pure" dd da was gegen machen? natürlich machen pure dd´s schnell und viel schaden aber sind in 1gegen1 situationen auf dem schlachtfeld sogut wie immer unterlegen


----------



## Keltulas (17. Juni 2009)

Also ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das schon erwähnt wurde da ich nicht alle seiten durchgelesen hab, aber eine Hybridklasse währe von der bedeutung her eine Klasse, die gleichzeitig heilen, dmg machen und tanken kann und zwar alles gleich gut (oder auch nur 2 von den sachen is egal) und da man ja nicht während dem bosskampf umskillen kann ist die einzige klasse die man als "Hybridklasse" bezeichnen könnte der feral druide da er mit nur einer skillung sowohl tanken als auch schaden machen kann und zwar (fast) gleich gut mit der selben skillung. 

zum thema: alle klassen, die mehr als eine tätigkeit im raid ausführen können, also alle außer Schurke, Magier, Hexenmeister und Jäger, sollten genauso viel schaden machen können wie die anderen 4 besagten klassen, da sie eben während sie in dd skillung sind all ihre anderen Fähigkeiten auf ein Minimum beschränken, oder, im falle von Paladinen, Todesrittern und Kriegern, garnicht ausführen können, da zum tanken eine verteidigungswertung von 540 nötig ist und man sich ja während dem kampf nicht umziehen kann

außerdem, würde eine dieser "hybridklassen" ein geringeres schadenspotenzial haben als als eine der pur klassen, würde es wieder genauso sein wie zu classic zeiten, wo jeder priester IMMER ein heiler ist und jeder Krieger IMMER ein tank da sich die anderen skillungen nicht mehr lohnen würden.

edit: und nichtmal ein feral hat von dem wechsel der bären zur katzengestalt sofort maximalen damage da seine gesamten verzauberungen und sockelsteine ja auf leben / ausweichen ausgelegt sind und somit nicht mal vom equip an die anderen rankommen.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (17. Juni 2009)

Beide gleich viel. Aber wenn ich mir da Cat-Dudu reinzieh find ich das im Moment nicht ausgeglichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deligor (17. Juni 2009)

Jagdfeuer schrieb:


> sign - und versucht doch mal in einer Ini oder dem Raid die Skillung zu wechseln.....
> 
> Lg



Dualspecc ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich finde Hybriden und reine DDs sollten auf einer Stufe stehen. Warum? Ich finde so Argumente wie "Die können doch auch heilen/tanken!!!" unpassend, denn ein als DD geskillter Hybrid kann nicht mal in Heros einfach so mitten im Kampf tanke oder ausreichend heilen...gut, vielleicht für die letzten 10% von nem Heroiniboss...aber versucht das mal in Raids...da is dann Schluss mit lustig. Zumindestz beim Tanken...heilen mag ein wenig länger gutgehen aber dafür sinkt dann logischerweise auch die Dps des Hybriden.

Ich versteh die ganze aufregung auch nicht. Seid doch einfach froh, dass jemand dabei ist der im Notfall einspringen kann. In WoW geht es ums Teamplay und nicht darum, wer denn am meisten Schaden fährt.

Mfg Del


----------



## Razarc (17. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde Pure DDs sollten mehrer Schaden machen als Hybride und diese Argumentation von wegen "während dem Kampf kann man nicht wechseln" finde ich persönlich als glatte Argumentationsverfehlung.

Wenn ich als Raidleader die Wahl hätte zwischen einem Pure DD und einem Hybriden der exakt den selben (wenn nicht sogar mehr) DMG macht und dann sogar noch in Situationen als Healer oder Tank aushelfen kann (wenns daran fehlt) ist man doch ganz klar für den Hybrid.


Die Hybriden sollten meiner Meinung nach entweder mehr auf Support ausgelegt werden oder wenn man schon mit dem Argument kommt "die machen da auch nur dmg, heilen bringt in diesem Tree nichts" sollten ihnen wenigstens die Skills des anderen Trees verweigert werden. Sprich Pala = DD = kein Bubble und keine Healskills ^^ 

Aber da wird es dann wieder Flames zugenüge geben...


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (17. Juni 2009)

so jetzt nehmen wir mal turm hero stellt euch 5 palas also 1tank pal, 1heil pala und 3 dd pals voher jeder weis das die zusammen stellung grade mal bis zum, 2 boss kommt wenn sie grade 80 sind und als tank/dd/heiler gelvlt haben(und wenn jetzt der unterschied kommt kommen sie noch nicht mal bis zum 1 boss). Jetzt nehmen wir die gleiche gruppe und setzten 1nen magier 1 schurken und ein kriger rein und schon leuft es wieder in der ini und der kriger wenn er dd mach liegter hinten weil furor und arms kriger sehr rota und enquip abhänig sind und als tank liegt der kriger so oder so hinter dem dmg der dds. und wir gehen da von aus das die leute ihre charackter spielen können.

Ps: Kommt mir jetzt nicht mit aber die palas können sich doch heil usw was nützt ein die heilung von einem dd der nach 2-3 heilungen oom ist genau nix der tank ist sowie so nur mit den mobs beschäftig also kann der auch nicht heilen

mfg apolo


----------



## Taknator (17. Juni 2009)

pure dds mehr schaden als hybrid?!
also bei mir in den raids waren bisher fast immer eleshammys oder retri palas auf platz 1 :O


----------



## WoW4FuN (17. Juni 2009)

mal anders gefragt! warum muss denn jede klasse schaden machen? man kann doch hingehen denen eine dmg skillung geben die zum lvln ausreicht und auf lvl 80 für raids nicht mehr geeignet ist die dafür aber den großen support heal  oder tank spielen... dann hätten sie z.b. die wahl zwischen tanken und healen und dann müsste man sich wieder gedanken machen welche klasse man spielt und nicht " ich bin hybrid ich hab dual hmmm heute mach ich einen auf dd und morgen wieder auf heal..." usw. die meisten die hybrid klassen am anfang gespielt haben haben sie hochgespielt als support und nicht als dd spitze und jetzt heult fast jeder der neu angefangen hat rum das er mit seinem neuen Hybrid nicht 1. im dmg meter ist...hätte auch den vorteil das im bg support heal usw vorhanden ist und nicht 90% dd (ausnahme stamm gruppen)


----------



## chyroon (17. Juni 2009)

Was diese Diskussionen immer sollen? 

Warum werden pure DD's nicht gleich abgeschafft?

Dann würde es wenigstens in der WoW-Welt einheitlicher aussehen, wenn nur noch Pala's, DK's, Schamis und Priests rumlaufen.


Wie bei jeder diskussion dieser Art; bin ich der Ansicht pure DD's sollten mehr dmg machen als Hybride.


----------



## Razarc (17. Juni 2009)

tja mit den Hybriden hat sich Blizzard selber nen strick gedreht. 

Mir wär das von Wow4Fun auch lieber:

Die Entscheidung was man spielen möchte am Anfang bei der Charerstellung schon einbeziehen und nicht das am Schluss jeder alles kann

Jetz müssen sie schauen wiese da was draus machen ^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (17. Juni 2009)

das alte lied

beide müssen gleich viel schaden machen können
nur weil man eine hybridklasse spielt, heißt es nicht, das man gleichzeitig auch tanken oder heilen kann
natürlich sind die fähigkeiten theoretisch vorhanden, aber praktisch nicht einsetzbar

wenn der tank stirbt, und ich mit meinem eulchen als tank einspringen soll, dann seid ihr genauso tot wie ich, da mich jeder mob mit einem schlag umnietet.
wenn der heiler stirbt, und mein eulchen heilen soll, seid ihr auch tot, weil ich kein mana dafür haben. nach 2 heilungen bin ich oom, das wird einem shadow, vergelter, etc nicht anders gehen.
man ist auch als hybrid ein reiner dd, das versteht man aber wohl erst, wenn man einen spielt, und merkt, das die theorie in der praxis nicht umsetzbar ist.


----------



## Kovacs (17. Juni 2009)

ja  ... leider gings nie um teamplay und schon garnicht um rollenspiel. wie ist sonst die angst zu erklären, dass irgendwann nur noch hybride mitgenommen werden? eigtl. sollte jeder die klasse spielen, die ihm am besten gefällt. 
in bc waren hybride nutzlos. auch dort waren sie spezialisiert, aber nicht auf dd sondern heal. das war die einzige skillung die möglich war und NIEMAND hat sich beschwert, "hey der hybridenheiler darf aber nur 75% eines echten heilers machen" (gut, die meisten heiler sind hybride, aber priester waren eben noch immer DIE heilklasse).
was ist nun anders? bei den heilern waren noch alle froh, die dd´s fürchten natürlich um raidslots. aber die vielzitierte "supportfähigkeiten" waren außer buffs eben nicht gefragt. man hat keine hybriden (in dd skillung) in raids mitgenommen. man hat einen "reinen" dd mitgenommen. evtl. stirbt einer mehr aber in summe gings dann schneller (paar minuten nur aber speedruns war ja das neue modewort in bc). 
daher war der weg von blizz richtig. wenn sich ein hybride spezialisiert, kommt er an den schaden "reiner" dd´s ran (ich sage bewußt er kommt ran, auch heute sind hybride idR (!) ein wenig schlechter als reine dd´s). macht er seinen job richtig (supporter!) gehts weiter runter, da er massig gcd´s für seine supportfähigkeiten verbrät. und so sollte es sein. in großen raids ist es eh die kombination ALLER klassen, die das optimum rauskitzeln. keiner braucht angst zu haben irgendwann so nutzlos zu werden, so wie es  die hybridklassen vor wotlk waren.

und kommt nicht immer mit "alle sind nur damagegeil, hybride wollen so viel schaden machen wie reine dd´s, aber darauf kommt es nicht an". wie wird denn gesucht nach dd´s?? "lf dd mit 3k+ dps" ... wenn ich da ankomme "mach nur 2,2k, aber kann mal ein heal raushauen" bekomm ich nur ein "lol, dafür haben wir heiler mein freund". im pve zählt tank oder healfähigkeit eines dd nunmal wenig bis nix.


----------



## Deligor (17. Juni 2009)

Whisky/Apolo schrieb:


> so jetzt nehmen wir mal turm hero stellt euch 5 palas also 1tank pal, 1heil pala und 3 dd pals voher jeder weis das die zusammen stellung grade mal bis zum, 2 boss kommt wenn sie grade 80 sind und als tank/dd/heiler gelvlt haben(und wenn jetzt der unterschied kommt kommen sie noch nicht mal bis zum 1 boss). Jetzt nehmen wir die gleiche gruppe und setzten 1nen magier 1 schurken und ein kriger rein und schon leuft es wieder in der ini und der kriger wenn er dd mach liegter hinten weil furor und arms kriger sehr rota und enquip abhänig sind und als tank liegt der kriger so oder so hinter dem dmg der dds. und wir gehen da von aus das die leute ihre charackter spielen können.
> 
> Ps: Kommt mir jetzt nicht mit aber die palas können sich doch heil usw was nützt ein die heilung von einem dd der nach 2-3 heilungen oom ist genau nix der tank ist sowie so nur mit den mobs beschäftig also kann der auch nicht heilen
> 
> mfg apolo



OMG, ERST LESEN DANN POSTEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da erkenne ich keinen Zusammenhang mit dem Hybrid/Pure Problem. (Könne daran liegen, dass es tierisch anstrengend ist diesen Text zu lesen) Überhaupt ist das ziemlicher Käse den du da schreibst.

1. Die Zusammenstellung funktioniert ohne Probleme. Du kannst jede Ini bis Naxx 10 locker ohne Pure DDs machen...und danach sind die auch nur sinnvoll wegen der Gruppenbuffs.
2. 5 Chars die gerade erst 80 geworden sind haben im Turm hero eh nix verloren
3. Krieger machen weniger Schaden weil sie Rotaabhängig sind?? So ein Schwachsinn! Equip ok...aber Rota? Never! Die meisten Klassen fahren erst richtig Schaden wenn sie ne gute Rotation drinne haben.


Genaugenommen raff ich echt nicht was die Aussage dieses Textes sein soll...

Mfg Del


----------



## NightelfWithAttitude (17. Juni 2009)

bla

jeder tank = hybrid... sollte er deswegen schlechter tanken können? nein.
jeder healer hybrid und so...

und bei den dds... sie sollten das selbe dmg potential haben. denn sonst wäre es ja ziemlich dämlich so etwas zu spielen, da es sowieso am ende schlechter sein wird, als die "reinen dd" klassen... und wer nu sagt "ja aber manche spielen es wegen support wie anregen, br und so..." am A... hinten. wenn man DD spielt will man halt einfach am meisten schaden machen... oder anders: dmg-geil wie sau, wer das gefühl hat: "hey ich bin ne ausnahme" - schön für dich, gz. 

healer spielen auch nicht nur aus nächstenliebe nen healer -> heal meter.

ich spiele feral druid und meine hass-momente sind, wenn wieder irgend so n penner aus dummheit verreckt heissts "mach ma br auf..." und ich deswegen meine rota neu anfangen darf, die dank übertriebenem movment sowieso schon auf die hälfte aka blutungen reduziert ist.

und das beste find ich immer noch "GOGO gib MIR ma anregen" ... ja klar bitte keine namen sagen, denn so n ratespiel wer mit "mir" gemeint ist, macht den bossfight erst wirklich spannend -.-

und wer nu deswegen kommt mit "haha meine gilde hat nen soo grossen, du und deine seit sicher nups die in naxxramas10 rumwipen". ich sprech von uldu25 im hardmode, also bitte ich diejenigen die nur flames als antwort haben: "weniger ist manchmal mehr"

4 da horde!
rofl du spielst allianz! xD


----------



## Sarcz (17. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> wenn der tank stirbt, und ich mit meinem eulchen als tank einspringen soll, dann seid ihr genauso tot wie ich, da mich jeder mob mit einem schlag umnietet.
> wenn der heiler stirbt, und mein eulchen heilen soll, seid ihr auch tot, weil ich kein mana dafür haben. nach 2 heilungen bin ich oom, das wird einem shadow, vergelter, etc nicht anders gehen.
> man ist auch als hybrid ein reiner dd, das versteht man aber wohl erst, wenn man einen spielt, und merkt, das die theorie in der praxis nicht umsetzbar ist.


Als Hybrid bist du der langfristige Gewinner und als reiner DD der Verlierer.

aber mit dieser Ungerechtigkeit kann ich relativ gut leben.


----------



## Sir Wagi (17. Juni 2009)

Bin Schurke, meine Antwort sollte klar sein ^^ ...


----------



## Razarc (17. Juni 2009)

NightelfWithAttitude schrieb:


> bla
> 
> jeder tank = hybrid... sollte er deswegen schlechter tanken können? nein.
> jeder healer hybrid und so...



Wenn du mir nen Puren Tank zeigst anhand dessen Werte man vergleichen kann, dann nehm ich dir das Argument ab ansonsten kompletter Schwachsinn.
Alle Tanks sind Hybride somit gibts hier kein Pure Tank.

The same by Heal....



> und bei den dds... sie sollten das selbe dmg potential haben. denn sonst wäre es ja ziemlich dämlich so etwas zu spielen, da es sowieso am ende schlechter sein wird, als die "reinen dd" klassen... und wer nu sagt "ja aber manche spielen es wegen support wie anregen, br und so..." am A... hinten. wenn man DD spielt will man halt einfach am meisten schaden machen... oder anders: dmg-geil wie sau, wer das gefühl hat: "hey ich bin ne ausnahme" - schön für dich, gz.



Allein der Begriff "reiner DD" sollte eigentlich diesen ganzen Thread beenden, da in diesen 2 Wörtern eigentlich so ziemlich alles gesagt wird ^^.
Reine DDs sollten auf jedenfall mehr machen als Hybrid.



> 4 da horde!
> rofl du spielst allianz! xD



Kann man so stehen lassen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (17. Juni 2009)

Ich fühle mich gerade an Zeiten erinnert, wo man nur nach Hexenmeister/Magier suchte, wenn ein DD gebraucht wurde, weil sie ja mehr Schaden machten als eine Eule. Sehr traurig...


----------



## Figetftw! (17. Juni 2009)

Sie sollten alle gleich viel schaden machen können denn blizz motto ist ja nun player>class und das is auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gagesh (17. Juni 2009)

Ganz einfache Antwort Pure-DD´s sind nur für den Damage da , also viel mehr Schaden als Hybrid Klassen , weil ich finde diese Klassen sind dann viel zu stark.
Wenn sie schon tanken und heilen können , finde ich ist es eine Unverschämtheit dass diese Klassen besser in Punkto Damage sein sollen als Pure DD`s.
Was sollen Pure DD´s dann noch für einen Sinn im Spiel haben?
KEINEN!!!!!


----------



## Saberclaw (17. Juni 2009)

Das Schadenspotenzial von Hybrid und Pur-DD Klassen sollte schon gleich sein, allerdings sind Hybriden flexibler, weswegen ein Schami auch im Notfall auf seine Heal-Spec switchen kann, Magier etc. kloppen halt weiter fröhlich drauf. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Individualität der Klassen über die jahre flöten gegangen is.

Was also tun um Pur-DDs net im Schatten stehen zu lassen, was die eigene Flexibilität angeht?

--> Man macht einzelne Skills wie Sheep oder Zap/Eisfalle etc. wieder wichtig bzw. führt skills ein, die sich nicht auf den Schaden auswirken, sondern auf das gameplay an sich, damit diese Klassen von sich sagen können, dass sie eine individuelle Aufgabe erfüllen können.

Hybriden wie Druiden dagegen sollten beim Motto "Sie können alles, aber nichts richtig" im übertragenen Sinne bleiben. Sie sind dennoch gute Tanks/DDs/Heiler, aber es sollte auch nichts ausmachen, wenn man keinen im Raid hat.

Uuuuund das führt wiederrum zu einer Bevorzugung der anderen Klassen und Blizzard rückt mit dem Nerf-Hammer zur Tat.

---> Teufelskreis


----------



## Kono (shat) (17. Juni 2009)

Sarcz schrieb:


> Als Hybrid bist du der langfristige Gewinner und als reiner DD der Verlierer.
> 
> aber mit dieser Ungerechtigkeit kann ich relativ gut leben.


wo gewinnt man denn? ich kann auch NUR schaden machen, genau wie eine reine dd klasse


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Als nur aus Neugier ihr wisst das Hybride bedeutet das man sozusagen 2 Klassen bzw. Funktionen in einer hat?

Das trifft auf :
Krieger, pala, Dk, schamane, druide und prist zu.

Trifft nicht auf:
Jäger, schurken, mages und hexer zu.

Und ganz im ernst Hybrideklassen in WoW (auch wenns eigt. falsch ist) sind Pala, schami, druide. Weil sie nicht nur 2 sondern sogar 3 bzw 4 funktionen ausfüllen können.

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht warum alle rumwinen. 
Der einzige Vorteil von Hybdriklassen ist der Dualspec, so das sie in raids von z.B. tank auff umswitchen können oder die Vorteile im Pvp. 

Sonst sehe ich da keine relevanten Vorteile!

Also kommt ma runter un Bc waren Hybridklassen suporter und von der rolle sind sie gott sei dank weg.
Bin ganz zufrieden wie es ist, die klassen sind relativ balanced

In dem Sinne XX-Elf

Ps: Und ja ich spiele 2 Hybridklassen, weil ich gerne heile aber auch tanke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (17. Juni 2009)

Sarcz schrieb:


> Als Hybrid bist du der langfristige Gewinner und als reiner DD der Verlierer.
> 
> aber mit dieser Ungerechtigkeit kann ich relativ gut leben.


Wenn ich jetzt an BC-Zeiten zurück denke war ich mit meinem Magier eher der gewinner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar, ich konnte nicht tanken (bis auf eine Ausnahme ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), nicht heilen (Die bewegen sich so viel, das verbinden bricht immer ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber ich hab einen konstanten und auch guten Schaden (im Vergleich zum Rest vom Raid gefahren), konnte Flüche dispellen, Buffen, und hatte auch CC- und Unterbrechungscasts. Alles in allem war ich damals relativ zufrieden, hab mich als Verlierer gefühlt (ausser da hat mir so nen Sack wieder nen T-Teil weggewürfelt ^^) und wurde eigentlich nie abgelehnt da ich ja eine reine DD-Klasse bin.


Ein 'persölicher Verlierer' trifft hier schon eher. Du spielst eine DD-Klasse (nehmen wir grad mal den Mage) hoch, raidest mit ihm, hast das 'beste' Equip, eine Raid- und eine PvP-Skillung etc. Also alles 'vom feinsten', es gibt nichts mehr was du noch wirklich brauchst. AUSSER Abwechslung. So ging es mir dann irgendwann mal. Keine Lust mehr immer in 3. Reihe zu stehen, von hinten dem Gegner den Allerwertesten verbrennen (Feuer .. das einzig wahre *pyromanisches grinsen*) und nicht mal eben einen Heal rauswürgen oder kurz Off-Tank spielen weil der MT kurz vorm abnippeln ist / tot ist.

Aber als Magier, Hexer, Schurke oder Jäger auf längere Zeit als verlierer dastehen? Wenn man mal von den teilweise nervigen Nerfs absieht nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man hat als Hybride nur den Vorteil (mit Dualspec noch mehr), dass man eben mal umskillt und Heilt / Tankt (passendes EQ voraus gesetzt).



> Sie sollten alle gleich viel schaden machen können denn blizz motto ist ja nun player>class und das is auch gut so



Ach, ist mir nie so vorgekommen *hüstel*

Und was diese DPS-Gier / Voraussetzung(en) angeht ... Imho verfehlen diese Leute total das Ziel. Bei den paar wenigen Top-Gilden mag das ein Argument sein, aber ich habe Raids erlebt wo man Blau-Equipte Spieler dabei hatte, der Schaden nicht ganz so hoch war aber der Raid erfolgreich beendet wurde. Und ab und an mal von einem Boss eins auf die Schnautze bekommen hat noch keinem Spieler geschadet. Nur leider wissen das viele Spieler nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> so jetzt nehmen wir mal turm hero stellt euch 5 palas also 1tank pal, 1heil pala und 3 dd pals voher jeder weis das die zusammen stellung grade mal bis zum, 2 boss kommt wenn sie grade 80 sind und als tank/dd/heiler gelvlt haben(und wenn jetzt der unterschied kommt kommen sie noch nicht mal bis zum 1 boss). Jetzt nehmen wir die gleiche gruppe und setzten 1nen magier 1 schurken und ein kriger rein und schon leuft es wieder in der ini und der kriger wenn er dd mach liegter hinten weil furor und arms kriger sehr rota und enquip abhänig sind und als tank liegt der kriger so oder so hinter dem dmg der dds. und wir gehen da von aus das die leute ihre charackter spielen können.
> 
> Ps: Kommt mir jetzt nicht mit aber die palas können sich doch heil usw was nützt ein die heilung von einem dd der nach 2-3 heilungen oom ist genau nix der tank ist sowie so nur mit den mobs beschäftig also kann der auch nicht heilen
> 
> mfg apolo




Wer mit 80 direkt in Hero Inis geht hat nichts anderes verdient wie auf die Schnautze zu fliegen. Und auch wenn ich Rechtsschreibflames eigentlich ablehne, ich musste deinen Text so an die 20x lesen dass ich es verstanden habe ... Satzzeichen, Groß- und Kleinschreibung und auch mal ein Absatz ... das bewirkt wunder!


----------



## Saxil (17. Juni 2009)

ich spiele selbst nen druiden und ich muss sagen, dass ich mit dem so gut wie nie gestorben bin beim leveln.

das kommt daher, dass ich zum einen guten schaden gemacht habe und zum anderen konnte ich mich heilen wenns eng wurde. mages haben nicht die chance sich zu heilen und gehen noch schneller tot als druiden, da sie kein leder tragen können.

deshalb finde ich es nur gerecht wenn so klassen wie mages mehr dmg machen als dudus und das stoffies mehr schaden machen als andere klassen, da sie weniger möglichkeiten haben in der equipwahl und einfach schneller sterben.


----------



## Mindista (17. Juni 2009)

das argument, das reine DD mehr schaden machen sollen wie hybride, weil hybride ja alles, tanken/damage/heilen können ist schwachsinn.

ja hybride können es, aber NICHT GLEICHZEITIG.


----------



## Abrox (17. Juni 2009)

Phobius schrieb:


> Wenn sich eine Hybrid-Klasse 'pur' auf Schaden skillt sollte sie in etwa gleich viel Schaden machen wie eine reine DD-Klasse (den Schurken mal aussen vor gelassen ... Der ist ja bei Blizzard immer noch DER Top-DDler).



Den Schurken aussen vor lassen find ich gut. Ich geh mal jetzt von der BC Zeit aus, da mein Schurke noch nicht 80 ist, ich aber Schurken im Raid mit dabei habe:

Damals war es so das der Schurke im PvE sehr Equipabhängig war. Combat war das Mass der Dinge.
Aber nicht nur das EQ musste stimmen, sondern auch die Buffs.

Der Schaden fiel stark wenn man eines oder mehreres nicht hatte:

- Gifte
- Critbuff
- AP Buff
- SdK (und SdR war auch wichtig jetzt gibts den ja nicht mehr, wer zu viel Aggro hat stirbt schonmal gern)
- Buffood
- Trommeln (Ja ich als Lederer hatte meine Trommeln immer auf CD)
- Kampfrausch

Mit meiner Rota bin ich damals so um die 1,4k DPS gefahren. Ein Machtkampf mit 2 anderen Klopperschamanen. Ein großes Problem war auch der Schildhand-Proc + 15 Energie. Mal kam er am laufenden Band, mal verging eine Minute. Ich war eigentlich jeden Raid dabei. Und das, obwohl man als Schurke immer verschrien war in Raids.

Unser Raidschurke fährt in etwa 3-4k DPS und gehört zu unseren Top DD. Den Support den ein Schurke liefert ist mehr oder weniger optimal, aber ich denke er liegt so im Mittelfeld. 

Und der CC: In 5er Heroics lohnt es sich nicht zu sappen, genausowenig wie in den Naxx Abteilen. Nierenhieb kann schonmal recht nett werden in Naxx um einen Gegner kurzzeitig aussetzen zu lassen. Blenden wird zu oft widerstanden. Vanish ist immer noch so sinnvoll wie früher obwohl es nur bedingt CC ist.

Im PvP sieht es schon anders aus. So OP wie der Schurke zu BC Zeiten war ist er nichtmehr. Combat-Hemo kann man vergessen. Evi bleibt das Mass der Dinge.

Die reinen DD Klassen, die only DD Klassen kommen ja auch nicht so schlecht weg.
Ich zähle jetzt nur mal die Jäger, Magier und Hexenmeister auf.

Der Jäger hat einen Begleiter die sich gegenseitig buffen, der Schaden ist erstklassig und die Aspekte und Debuff sind für andere sehr nützlich.

Der Magier ist vielseitig und eine echte Maschine. Er sollte im PvE wie im PvP nie unterschätzt werden.
Ob er nun auf Arcane ordentlich reinhaut, auf Feuer recht gut dottet oder auf Frost alle möglichen O-Shit Knöpfe hat, ein Magier ist in jeder Lage ein wertvoller Begleiter. (Nicht zu vergessen Nahrung und Portale die man aber nicht als Primärattribut zählen sollte)

Der Hexer macht auch nin seinen 3 Bäumen oder Crossover Skillung dick Schaden. Gerade Dämos und Gebrechen-Hexer sollte man im PvP wie PvE nicht zu lächerlich ansehen. Ich hab immer noch respekt vor Dot und Fear (als UD Schurke weniger, dafür mit anderen Klassen umso mehr). Der Destru Hexer haut Crits raus da fliegen einem die Ohren weg.

Alle 3 Klassen stehen bei uns immer oben im Schadensbericht Bosskampf (nicht DPS). Warum? Weil man bei Bombtrash vielleicht oben steht. Jede Klasse die bomben auch Mega Schaden raushaut. (20k DPS beim Bomben mit Diszi-Priester, Fearlina alle Trashgruppen aus Raum Platz 1 und Mega oom)


Es braucht keiner rumheulen Hybride machen zu viel Schaden. Wenn jemand seine klasse spielen kann macht er nunmal mehr Schaden als einer der es nicht kann. Wir hatten schon blau-equippte die mehr gefahren haben als Full 7,5er. Oder einen Schamanen der im Healgear 4k Ele DPS gefahren ist.

Natürlich zeigen sich trends ab, aber man nimmt lieber mal jemanden mit der 400 DPS weniger fährt, dafür aber mit seinen Buffs und Support bei den anderen eventuell seine fehlenden DPS an die anderen gibt. So welche Situationen gibt es und wird es immer geben.

BASTA.


----------



## Kono (shat) (17. Juni 2009)

Saxil schrieb:


> ich spiele selbst nen druiden und ich muss sagen, dass ich mit dem so gut wie nie gestorben bin beim leveln.
> 
> das kommt daher, dass ich zum einen guten schaden gemacht habe und zum anderen konnte ich mich heilen wenns eng wurde. mages haben nicht die chance sich zu heilen und gehen noch schneller tot als druiden, da sie kein leder tragen können.
> 
> deshalb finde ich es nur gerecht wenn so klassen wie mages mehr dmg machen als dudus und das stoffies mehr schaden machen als andere klassen, da sie weniger möglichkeiten haben in der equipwahl und einfach schneller sterben.


leveln ist doch völlig uninteressant
aber beim leveln konnte mein feuermage mehr einstecken und austeilen, als meine eule
wie dem auch sei, hero und raid, ist wohl das eigentliche thema. dort müssen beide gleichwertig schaden machen können


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Den Support den ein Schurke liefert ist mehr oder weniger optimal, aber ich denke er liegt so im Mittelfeld.
> 
> Im PvP sieht es schon anders aus. So OP wie der Schurke zu BC Zeiten war ist er nichtmehr. Combat-Hemo kann man vergessen. Evi bleibt das Mass der Dinge.



1.Nur aus Neugier was hat der Schurke für einen Support außer Schurkenhandel?

2. Schurke, Priester/Schurke, Mage ist die Kombo in Arena. Und du meinst Schurken sind schlecht im pvp?????


----------



## fabdiem (17. Juni 2009)

als reiner dd möchte man sich natürlich immer auf platz eins des penismeter sehen


----------



## fabdiem (17. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> 1.Nur aus Neugier was hat der Schurke für einen Support außer Schurkenhandel?



er kann dem raid mit dem talent im meucheln baum dem ganzen raid 3% mehr critchande gegebn vergiftete ziele geben
und das target von nem schurken ist immer vergiftet

können allerdings nur die mutilate schurken

wie mit combat ist kp


sry für doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2009)

solange jede klasse n paar fähigkeiten hat die keine andere hat passt alles erst wenn klassen andere ersetzten können weil sie mehr können dann wirds kritisch


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Das hab ich ned gewusst, wir haben nur Kampfschurken( keine Ahnung wie das in WoWisch heißt) im raid, leider wir der buff von eleschamis und palas überschrieben, wobei man das auch von den Jägerbuffs sagen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (17. Juni 2009)

Da ja auch "Reine" Dd Klassen mit immer mehr support ausgestattet werden sollte es praktisch keinen Unterschied mehr geben, die Aussage "ihr könnt heilen oder tanken" zählt nicht, wenn ich zwar gern Ele-Schami spiele weil mir weder Magier noch Hexer gefallen und ich sowieso nicht heile bin ich DD, das interessiert es micht auch nicht ob es Dualspecc gibt oder nicht, DD=DD, Support geben imo alle relativ gleich viel.

Nur als Beispiel, ersetzt werden nur Klassen die zu wenig Schaden machen, Support gibts immer von mindestens einer anderen.

Zumal es eigentlich sowieso egal ist, es ist ein Spiel, ob jetzt Topgilden mit 10 Schurken oder 10 Kriegern ihren Firstkill machen juckt nicht, hauptsache es macht Spaß.


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Das bringt ihnen im Raid natürlich massive Vorteile xD


----------



## Kono (shat) (17. Juni 2009)

lol, wie geil, hab ich ja noch gar nicht gelesen. na dann muss ich mal schauen, ob mein eulchen, was verpasst hat^^


----------



## Abrox (17. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> 1.Nur aus Neugier was hat der Schurke für einen Support außer Schurkenhandel?
> 
> 2. Schurke, Priester/Schurke, Mage ist die Kombo in Arena. Und du meinst Schurken sind schlecht im pvp?????



Im Kampf Baum gibt es ein Talent das den Schaden an vergifteten Zielen um 2% erhöht. Das mag sich wenig anhören, pusht aber schon bei soliden DDs den Schaden. Nierenhieb, mehr als CC gedacht, aber da dieser im Kampf gewirkt werden kann und es auch nicht gebrochen werden kann ist es zumindest bei Trash eher ein Support als ein CC. Der Schaden geht weiter aber das Ziel wehrt sich 5 sekunden lang nicht. Es ist nicht viel Support aber mehr als Schurkenhandel hat der Schurke schon.

Im 3v3 kann ich nicht viel sagen, im 2v2 sind Schurken in unserer Combo nicht so das Problem.


----------



## -Spellmâster- (17. Juni 2009)

Sie sollte meiner Meinung nach alle identischen Schaden machen, was bringt es sonst einen Hybriden zu spielen? Ja, garnichts.
Dann sollte man auch alle Bäume durchgehend nutzen können... wer würde denn schon einen Hybrid DD mitnehmen wenn ein z.B. Hexer dann mehr Schaden macht?


----------



## Shadron (17. Juni 2009)

finde auch das reine dd Klassen auch den meisten Schaden rauspusten sollten. sonst spielen bald alle nur noch Palas^^


----------



## madmurdock (17. Juni 2009)

Also ich wollte nur folgendes beitragen:

Jeder Raid hat gute, nicht so gute, mittelmässige und sehr gute Spieler. Man kann also nicht sagen, nur weil in EUREM Raid immer ein gewisser DK und ein Hexenmeister ganz oben im Schaden sind, dass generell DKs und Hexer am meisten Schaden machen. Jeder baut mal hier und da einen Fehler in der Rotation ein, hat nur eine 250 ms Ping anstatt 70 ms etc, gewisse CDs überschneiden sich infolgedessen und führen (teils auch unschuldig) zu DPS-Einbußen. Das maximale seiner Klasse holt also kaum jemand raus, so dass die Vergleichsergebnisse aus dem eigenen Raid NICHTS taugen, es sei denn ihr spielt bei Ensidia...

Btw, ich bin auch dafür, dass Hybriden das gleiche Potential haben in Raids so viel Schaden wie jede Klasse zu machen, jedoch wird so zwangsläufig immer wieder das PVP darunter leiden. So lange dies nicht konsequent getrennt wird (und das wird nie der Fall sein, leider), werden Klassen wie DKs und Palas immer Huntern, Schurken etc überlegen sein, da diese nicht auf Heilspells oder Mitigationfähigkeiten wie Frostpräsenz zurückgreifen können. Aus diesem Grunde gibt es ja auch keine 1o1 Arena. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



madmurdock.


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Im Kampf Baum gibt es ein Talent das den Schaden an vergifteten Zielen um 2% erhöht. Das mag sich wenig anhören, pusht aber schon bei soliden DDs den Schaden. Nierenhieb, mehr als CC gedacht, aber da dieser im Kampf gewirkt werden kann und es auch nicht gebrochen werden kann ist es zumindest bei Trash eher ein Support als ein CC. Der Schaden geht weiter aber das Ziel wehrt sich 5 sekunden lang nicht. Es ist nicht viel Support aber mehr als Schurkenhandel hat der Schurke schon.
> 
> Im 3v3 kann ich nicht viel sagen, im 2v2 sind Schurken in unserer Combo nicht so das Problem.



Unter den besten 2v2 und 3v3 teams sind schurken, ist sogar von Blizzard bestätigt

Wobei du bei dem Support recht hast ist mir nie richtig aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Spellmâster- (17. Juni 2009)

Shadron schrieb:


> finde auch das reine dd Klassen auch den meisten Schaden rauspusten sollten. sonst spielen bald alle nur noch Palas^^



Die meisten spielen einen Paladin da der im PvP auch ohne skill zu spielen ist. Deswegen sollte der dmg dieser Hybriden bzw. Melees nur im PvP verringert werden und nicht im PvE, weil es sonst auch nichts bringen würde einen Hybriden zu spielen.


----------



## marqs (17. Juni 2009)

manman, schauen wir uns die letzten jahre mal dd-technisch an:

zu bc war der sb-spammende wl der dd schlechthin, abgelöst nur von schurken mit Illi-gleven.
Über die BM-Hunter, auch zu anfang WotLK reden wir mal nicht. Magier sind wohl immer gesucht, sie trifft der "wir brauchen eh kein cc" mit am meisten, weniger der dmg-vergleich (sowieso skurril: blizz gibt auch den hybriden wie schami und eule n gescheiten cc, und gleichzeitig wird cc komplett sinnlos, wenn man von einigen jetztigen uldu-mobgrps mal absieht)

kurzzeitig machen mal retris und cats die top-ddler aus, und schon is das geheule groß (auch wenn ich die heiligen krieger im pvp persönlich einfach nur lachhaft finde)

wie geschrieben müßten mit dem argument alle feraltanks und prot-palas einpacken, da sie ja offiziell schlechter sind als andere tanks, die jeweiligen heil-speccs triffts genauso (bloß gut, daß in beiden kategorien eh mangel herrscht, da würden sie glücklicherweise trotzdem nicht aussterben)
Wenn man sie als dd-ler nicht genausogut werden läßt (und die anderen verwendungsmöglichkeiten auch), dann sterben eher sie aus, so sie nicht aus überzeugung spielen (<--- eule seit bc, auch wenns schwer fiel)

Aber wie immer: die werten "pure-ddler" freuen sich, wenn sie noch den raid mit Tanks und Heilern voll kriegen (die ja meist hybriden, also dreifachhybriden sind), da soll sich mal n pala oder bärchen trauen, nachm wipe zu melden: "Naja, ich spiel ja n hybrid, also kann ich nicht so gut tanken" oder "hey, ich spiel nen hybrid, da bin ich nach 3min heilen oom, dafür könnt ich ja auch schaden machen." Mal vorgestellt, liebe DD-ler, wenn jemand so kommt? Kick und neu suchen wahrscheinlich


----------



## madmurdock (17. Juni 2009)

-Spellmâster- schrieb:


> Die meisten spielen einen Paladin da der im PvP auch ohne skill zu spielen ist. Deswegen sollte der dmg dieser Hybriden bzw Melees nur im PvP verringert werden und nicht im PvE, weil es sonst auch nichts bringen würde einen Hybriden zu spielen.



Er ist auch verringert. Exorzismus funktioniert im Pvp nicht, aber an Mobs. Der Burst durch die vielen Instants wäre sonst (was er ohnehin schon ist: Richturteil, CS, DS) zu lächerlich. Sonst hätte der Pala 4 Instants. Die meisten Klassen haben hier nur 2.

madmurdock.


----------



## marqs (17. Juni 2009)

mal von der itemisierung abgesehen: mehr rüssi bedeutet weniger stats ---> die eule mit leder/ele mit schwere rüssi hat weniger stats auf den klamotten als die bloßen stoffträger. So man selbst sich mit stoff ausstattet, freut es im raid wenige Raid-Stoffler, bzw. man muss gerade bei den set-items eh damit leben. Und die extra-rüssi is meist eh für den popo (gut, als eule halt ich einen nichtkritischen hit von nem raidboss aus, aber auch nur einen...)
Allein dadurch is man als caster-dd gut beschnitten.
Als Plattler gibts ja so tolle Talente, die Rüssi in die AP-Wertung mit einbeziehen... blizz wollte halt keine Krieger mit Lederklamotten, inwieweit dies die geringeren Werte auffängt, entzieht sich meiner kenntnis


----------



## Freelancer (17. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ich finde, beide Klassen sollten gleich viel schaden machen ... wieso sollte ich als Hybride weniger Schaden machen dürfen, nur weil ich noch andere Aufgaben erfüllen kann / Wie Heilen oder Tanken !!!!! ????
> Wenn ich damals als Heiler oder Tank angefangen habe und nach und nach, lieber DD spiele .. sollte mir die Möglichkeit nicht genommen werden, " NÜTZLICH " als DD zu sein




/sign


wie gesagt ich finde wenn man dd ist sollte man vergleichbaren schaden machen können wie alle dd´s wenn man Tank ist sollte man tanken können wie die anderen Tanks und wenn man heilt sollte man das genauso machen wir die anderen heiler 

Ok jeder auf sein art aber große Unterschiede sollte es nicht geben egal Hybrid oder Pure

Außerdem muß man auch für die anderen Talentbäume was tun den dafür gibt es noch die Ausrüstung und die unterscheidet sich gewaltig in den verschieden Talenten

Und reine dd´s müssen halt damit leben das sie nur schaden machen können sie haben es halt verpennt ein andere klasse zu spielen wo man mehr Möglichkeiten hat ^^ 

Ich hab auch früher Hexe gespielt aber das war mir irgendwann zu langweilig immer das gleiche dääääääämmmggggeeeeeeeeee heute Heile ich aber außerhalb der Raids mache ich auch gerne ein wenig auf ele und das macht auch Laune und fällt kaum auf das ich normal heiler bin und das ist auch gut so dafür hab ich mir ja auch ele zeug gefarmt


----------



## Medmius (17. Juni 2009)

Wie heiss es früher so schön? Ein Hybrid kann alles, aber nicht so gut wie andere, "reine" Klassen.

So wie momentan aber aussieht, kann ein Hybrid alles und alles so gut wie reine Klassen.
Da frag ich mich, worin der Sinn der reinen Klassen besteht?

Bring the Player, not the Class. Äh, was soll diese Kacke? Da kann Blizz genausogut eine einzige Klasse einführen, die alles perfekt kann und den Rest gleich wieder löschen.

Gerade mit Dual-Specc wurden Hybrid Klassen so mächtig. Man braucht für den nächsten Boss einen Heiler mehr? Kein Problem, schnell umswitchen und fertig.


----------



## @rctic@ (17. Juni 2009)

Schon mal im Voraus: die Umfrage ist ziemlich sinnlos. Schließlich ist der Schaden vom Equip abhängig und der Unterschied zwischen Stoffklassen (Magier, Hexer, Priester) und Lederklassen (Schurke, Druide) ist meines Erachtens schon immens. Hinzu kommt, das es sich bei den Stoffis sowieso um Caster handelt, das heißt dort kommt die Castzeit hinzu, in der Zeit wird (abgesehen von Dots) einfach kein Schaden mehr gemacht, von daher halte ich die Nahkampfklassen sowieso schon mal für bevorteilt. Aber zurück zum Thema...

Ich denke schon, das reine ddler mehr Schaden machen sollten, schließlich können sie nichts anderes und sollen dann auch noch im Schaden gegen andere Klassen zurück stehen, das ist in meinen Augen balancetechnischer Unfug. Stoffis leben seither damit, als erste zu sterben und sich nicht heilen zu können (jedenfalls nur unzureichend und beim Schattenpriester ist wieder das erste Problem: wenn er sich heilen will muss er aus der Schattengestalt und bis dahin hat ihn meist schon irgendein mob umgeklatscht bevor er auch nur zum casten kommt) da muss einfach mehr Schaden kommen als bei den Klassen, die zwar alles können, aber nichts richtig...


----------



## marqs (17. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Gerade mit Dual-Specc wurden Hybrid Klassen so mächtig. Man braucht für den nächsten Boss einen Heiler mehr? Kein Problem, schnell umswitchen und fertig.


richtig, mit dualspecc und auch mit der angleichung von trefferwertung, hit und der allgemeinen zaubermacht wurden hybriden stark verbessert, gerade weil viel ausrüstung für mehrere speccs ging.
Aber im raid ist es doch besser, wenn man auch die möglichkeit hat, den ein oder anderen boss mit nem heiler mehr zu fahren. Hat ja auch keiner gemeckert, als der 2nd tank feral für die "one-tank-only" bosse ma schnell als cat mit draufgehauen hat.
Und nochmal: es gibt im raid ca 15 dd-plätze... da wird sich doch n platz für alle anfinden, so sie im dmg gleich sind. es ist ja nicht so, daß man einen speziellen supporter UNBEDINGT braucht (dank "Erfrischung für viel klassen, etc)
60% der raidplätze, in denen sich nur 40% der klassen austoben würden, is doch auch net wirklich fair (und ja, wenn der hybrid unakzeptabel wenig dmg macht im vergleich, dann hat er seinen platz im raid als DD nicht), die anderen 10 Plätze (Heiler und Tanks) dürfen sich dann die übrigen Klassen drum kloppen... ne danke, is jetzt deutlich besser so


----------



## marqs (17. Juni 2009)

allgemein werden spezialisten für ihre aufgabe gesucht (DD, Tank, Heal).
Ne aussage, daß er alles kann, aber NICHTS RICHTIG, heißt im endeffekt, daß er FÜR seine Aufgabe unakzeptabel schlecht an sich ist.... 
die DD-Ausrichtung von hybriden kann ja nicht nur den sinn haben, etwas schneller zu leveln als sie es mit Tank/Heal-specc könnten


----------



## Thedynamike (17. Juni 2009)

Hybride sind im Moment, gerade nach 3.1 und Dual-Spec sehr mächtig geworden.
Beispielsweise eine Eule/Baum. Wenn mehr Schaden gemacht werden muss, macht sie Schaden wie ein reiner DD. Wenn Heilung benötigt wird drückt sie auf einen Knopf und heilt mit.
Magier, Hexer, Schurke.... haben eigentlich keine große Wahl. Schlimm finde ich das allerdings nur mäßig. Eventuell sind die Schurken noch am ärmsten Dran. Sie haben nichtmal Raid-Support, ausser ein Talent im Combat-Baum.


----------



## Arnorns (17. Juni 2009)

bin im grunde dafür dass puredds mehr schaden machen, da ihnen einfach die alternative fehlt. wenn hybride genauso viel schaden machen wie die pures, dann gibt es dass einfache problem, dass die reinen dds aussterben. ich mein, welcher raid würde anstelle eines hybrid-dd, der im notfall auch mal als tank/healer einspringen kann, einen puredd mitnehmen, der eben nur schaden machen. von daher dass ganze am besten so wie für bc: hybride konnten alles aber nix richtig (zumindest ganz am anfang)

mfg


----------



## Norjena (17. Juni 2009)

Ich kanns nur nochmal sagen, wenn mir zb als einzige Klasse der Meleeschami RICHTIG gefällt, und ich weder heile noch tanke (ok beim Schami ja nicht zu empfehlen) dann soll ich also auf eine "Reine-Dps" Klasse wechseln die mir nicht so gut gefällt nur um in einem Raid mitgenommen zu werden?

Da der Meleeschami Support ja von meheren Klassen mitbebracht wird MUSS ich den Schaden anderer machen können, sonst heißts...hey wir nehmen da leiber nochn Schurken mit, 16% WF gibts eh vom Heilschami, Rest bringt der Hunter oder Dk. (nur als Beispiel, ich habe nur in BC Meleeschami gespielt als supporter, mit Woltk war der "Flair" der Klasse dahin)

Da kann mir Dualspecc noch so billig sein und noch so toll, mir bringt es nichts.

Die reinen Dd sterben ganz sicher nicht aus, sie bieten immernoch Support den kein Hybrid bietet zum teil, sie machen einfach vielen leuten mehr Spaß als ein Hybrid..oder kommt es euch NUR auf dem Dmg an? Zählt nichts anders mehr? Spielt ihr eure Klasse nur weil sie am meisten Schaden macht oder weil sie euch Spaß macht?

Wie imba Hybriden im PvP sind ist ja in der 3er Arena zu erkennen, im Schurke/Magier/Priest Team sind auch sooo viele Dmg geskillte Hybriden vorhanden. Im Raid wird leider wirklich fast nur noch auf den Schaden geschaut, ich frage mich echt ob für viele Wow nicht schon weit mehr ist als nur ein Spiel, es sollte Spaß machen..eigentlich.


----------



## WeizenGodd (17. Juni 2009)

ich denke es ist in Ordnung wenn beide gleich viel Schaden machen.

Reine DD Klassen haben einfach wesentlich mehr möglichkeiten auf ihrem "Fachgebiet" und sind dahingehend flexibler. Natürlich tut sich in den normalen Rotationen wenig, da haben alle ihre 3-5 Knöpfchen, aber darüber hinaus hat jede Klasse eine ganze batterie an Möglichkeiten auf spezielle Situationen einzugehen... Das Problem ist dass diese meist garnicht genutzt werden und die Leute nicht daran denken, da es eben Sachen sind die man so selten braucht dass sie vergessen werden. Arena Spieler haben da den Vorteil, sie lernen eher die Stärken und Schwächen ALL ihrer Fähigkeiten kennen da sie öfter "alle" brauchen.

So gesehen denke ich nicht dass es auf den Schadens-output an sich ankommt, sondern vielmehr darauf die Eigenheiten des Chars einzubringen und ihn gut spielen zu können. Es hapert eh meist am skill meiner Erfahrung nach, also ist da eh das größte Verbesserungspotential von allem, aber da hackt keiner drauf rum weil man sich ja dann selbst die Schuld geben müsste... :-)


----------



## d3faultPlayer (17. Juni 2009)

nehmen wir mal folgendes szenario:
man möchte gern naxx raiden, um item xy zu bekommen
man "bewirbt" sich beim raidleiter, 
der sagt dann aber, sry alle dds voll, könnten aber noch nen heiler brauchen

so was will man dann als pure dd noch machen um das item zu bekommen??
der hybrid kann dann noch sagen, ich specc auf heal um, wenn ich item xy bekomme etc pp und der bekommt dann das item xy eher als der pure dd

warum sollte man dann denn noch pure dd spielen?


----------



## WeizenGodd (17. Juni 2009)

@Vorredner: es kommt ja nicht nur auf Items an... Außerdem darf man in halbwegs organisierten Random Gruppen eh nicht quer bieten auf andere Skillungen.
Außerdem hätte man ja scho vorher bei der Gruppe anfragen können und nicht so lange warten bis sie nur noch einen Heiler brauchen, da hat Blizz ja sicher keine Schuld :-)


----------



## Norjena (17. Juni 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> so was will man dann als pure dd noch machen um das item zu bekommen??
> der hybrid kann dann noch sagen, ich specc auf heal um, wenn ich item xy bekomme etc pp und der bekommt dann das item xy eher als der pure dd
> 
> warum sollte man dann denn noch pure dd spielen?



Was bringt mir deine Argumentation als Meleschami wenn ich heilen soll? Ich möchte nicht heilen, es macht mir keinen Spaß, scheiß auf Items, ein Spiel soll SPASS machen.
Leider vergessen das zu viele, ich wette 50% der Leute spielen ihre Klasse nur weil sie mehr Schaden macht..und nicht weil sie ihnen besser gefällt.


----------



## Ragewizzl (17. Juni 2009)

ka ob das nu schon gesagt wurde oder nicht, ich hab keine lust hier jeden post durchzulesen und sag einfach mal was ich von der sache halte.

ich würde die dds nicht in hybrid oder nicht-hybrid aufteilen, sondern in raidsupporter und solo-ddler

welcher support buff darf wieviel dmg ausgleichen? sollte ein ele schami mit zm-totem und 5% spellcrit aura soviel schaden fahren wie ein intbuffender und essen herbeizaubernder mage der nur die auswahl zwischen verschiedenen dmg skillungen hat?

wo ist der schnittpunkt zwischen nutzen eines buffs einer klasse und dem schnellerem killen eines bosses via bämzäm-dmg der raidsupporter?

wenn ein melee schami den dmg eines schurken fährt, der maximal mit schurkenhandel dem hunter konkurrenz macht, wozu den schurken mitnehmen? 
genau darin liegt die antwort: klassen die nicht viel raidsupport bieten können sollten attraktiv dadurch gemacht werden, dass sie bei guter spielweise vor anderen klassen stehen die gleichwertig spielen.

schafft alle buffs ab bis auf flasks, dann können wir auch alle den selben dmg fahren ^^


----------



## Ephorion (17. Juni 2009)

Also... ich hab mich ja für einen "reinen" DD entschieden. Das auch aus einem guten Grund ich wollte mich auf was spezialisieren und was is nu n Hybrid mit DD specc haut gleich viel dmg raus wie ich. 
(Ja ich habe meine Klasse optimiert und ja ich kann mein Klasse spielen)
Da denk ich mir lol? ich weiß noch wie das wie das so zu Classic Zeiten war ich mein da hatte jeder sein Platz und gut war. Aber warum sollten dann zb Pala (nicht weil er OP ist sondern weil man sich durch ihn in alles reinversetzen kann und das nicht zu knapp)
in diesen Kategorien sogut sein wie reine Healer, DD und Tanks is das nicht n bissl unfair?

Ich werds eh schon kommen sehen die reinen DD werden diese Meinung auch vertreten und die Hybrid hald flamen... naja die Hybrid müssen sich da aber auch in die Lage des reinen DD hineinversetzen. 

Wie oben schon erwähnt wollte ich mich auf den dmg spezialisieren... aber wenn das Blizz ja egal is und jeder gleich gut sein sollte mit dmg dann lasst doch jede Klasse tanken, healen und dmg machen lassen wär doch auch ma lustig.... 

Aber schlussendlich find ich es dann auch nurn Spiel also is doch wayne... Blizz wird eh das machen was es will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SulTaNkx (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja absolut (wobei das fast nicht der fall ist)
> 
> Schurke, Magier, Hexer, Jäger sollten die klassen sein die am meisten Schaden machen (generell) hybride können halt tanken oder heilen oder sagar beides also warum darf dann der mage nicht auch heilen wen so ein hybrid gleichviel schaden macht?




ihr tut alle so als hätten mages ,hexer,jäger nur einen talentbaum..............^^
und davon abgesehen wer hält euch davon ab nen hybriden zu erstellen???
seid froh das die gleichwertigen dmg fahren sonst würde man im raid wahrscheinlich doof darstehen

mal abgesehen davon kann ein mage der pure auf frost geskillt ist auch feuerbälle schmeissen,
fände ich dann auch unfair .

ganz klar hybrid klassen müssen wenn sie rein dd geskillt sind gleichviel schaden machen.

sonst müsste ich auch sagen hmm der pala kann heilen tanken und dd spielen,

dann kann der ja 1 sache mehr als zb ein krieger . muss er dann auch schlechter tanken können ? mfg sultanx


----------



## EspCap (17. Juni 2009)

Reine DDs sind nur DDs - daher sollten sie auch mehr Schadenspotential haben als Hybridklassen. Ganz einfacher Grund - eine Eleschami der in der Arena Schaden raushaut wie ein Mage und sich durch seine Zaubermacht noch halbwegs heilen kann ist einfach OP.


> mal abgesehen davon kann ein mage der pure auf frost geskillt ist auch feuerbälle schmeissen,
> fände ich dann auch unfair .


Was verschafft dem Frostmage bitte ein Feuerball der genauso Schaden macht wie ein Frostbolt - nur weniger - bitte für einen Vorteil?


----------



## Kovacs (17. Juni 2009)

> warum sollte man dann denn noch pure dd spielen?


aus dem selben grund, aus dem alle hybriden ihren char in classic und bc gespielt haben, OBWOHL die aussicht auf einen raidplatz als dd = null war. und das war fakt, was du befürchtest wird nie eintreten.



> welcher raid würde anstelle eines hybrid-dd, der im notfall auch mal als tank/healer einspringen kann, einen puredd mitnehmen, der eben nur schaden machen


drehen wir es in der zeit zurück und um: welcher raidleiter HAT in classic und bc einen hybriden mitgenommen (als dd). richtig niemand. und das obwohl der dd, der ja die geforderten 75% des schadens eines reinen dd´s locker erreicht hat ja so toll heilen UND tanken konnte. 
auch hier: es wird nie eintreten, dass magier, wl´s, schurken, was auch immer aussterben
a) weil es genug leute gibt, die diese klasse spielen weil sie ihnen gefällt und nicht am meisten damage macht
b) weil auch die reinen dd´s reichlich unentbehrliche fähigkeiten haben

wenn in classic und bc anders agiert worden wäre, z.B. in raids 2-3 supporter immer fest eingeplant wären, die nur ab und an mal in notfällen supporten, mal einen heal einwerfen, die gesamt dps etwas pushen oder kleinere trashmobs kurzzeitig tanken, gäbe es vielleicht auch heute noch die von euch geforderten (nutzlosen) hybridklassen, die plötzlich so toll sind, aber komischerweise keiner haben wollte.

world of damagecraft halt, es geht wie immer um den p-meter (wer hier als "reiner" dd so neidisch auf den eingestreuten heal ist .... omg  .... fordert lieber, dass sowas mehr genutzt wird, da gcd weg = weniger dps = IHR seid wieder ganz weit vorn im p-meter)


----------



## Norjena (17. Juni 2009)

Ephorion schrieb:


> Da denk ich mir lol? ich weiß noch wie das wie das so zu Classic Zeiten war ich mein da hatte jeder sein Platz und gut war. Aber warum sollten dann zb Pala (nicht weil er OP ist sondern weil man sich durch ihn in alles reinversetzen kann und das nicht zu knapp)



Jeder seinen Platz? Hm...Schamis stellen Manatotem eins reicht für den Raids, hexer standen in der Stadt weil sie halt so evil aussahen, Druiden hat keiner gebraucht, Priester haben geheilt, der Pala war ka sowieso nutzlos.

Lass mich raten du warst Mage oder Schurke?

Also bitte, kommt nicht immer mit Classic wenn ihr noch weniger Ahnung habt als die Leute welche erst mit BC angefangen haben, man kann sich auch selbst belügen und seine Meinung zurechtbiegen.


----------



## Imanewbie (17. Juni 2009)

Ragewizzl schrieb:


> ka ob das nu schon gesagt wurde oder nicht, ich hab keine lust hier jeden post durchzulesen und sag einfach mal was ich von der sache halte.
> 
> ich würde die dds nicht in hybrid oder nicht-hybrid aufteilen, sondern in raidsupporter und solo-ddler
> 
> ...



endlich einer der das Problem verstanden hat thx


Edit: Ps an meine Vorposter habts ihr wirklich classic gespielt bei uns ham sich die raids nach support den a... aufgerissen, shadow, shami ftw
mfg


----------



## FiLTiAN (17. Juni 2009)

Hi,

wenn ich als Krieger mit meiner Furor-Skillung in einen Raid gehe, bin ich als reiner DD dabei, also möcht ich auch genauso viel Schaden wie alle DD´s machen können...


----------



## The Dude (17. Juni 2009)

Was mich viel mehr interessiert - hat mal jemand ne Quellenangabe für die Eingangsbehauptung:

"Blizzards aktuelle Designphilosophie sieht vor, dass "reine DD" Klassen immer mehr Schaden machen als "Hybridklassen" "?

Diese unsägliche Aussage wird nämlich immer wieder bei solchen enthirnten Argumentationen ins Feld geführt, welche sich übersetzt wie folgt zusammenfassen lassen: "mimimimimi bitte liebes Blizzard, mach dass der Hybride weniger Schaden macht als MEIN pure DD... auch wenn ich mich mit etwaigen Unterschieden zwischen den Rollenmodellen beim rollen des Charakters kein Stück auseinandergesetzt habe"

Meiner Meinung nach:

- Ist es einfach nur stupide Doppelmoral, hier einen Unterschied zwischen "Hybridklassen" und "Pure Klassen" herbeizureden. Hand aufs Herz, wer hat sich darüber bei der Charakterauswahl Gedanken gemacht?
- Ist das Argument: "Blizzards Plan sieht vor dass pure DDs mehr Schaden machen" eine urbane Legende und freie Erfindung
- Haben diejenigen die hier mit der "Raidplatzgefährdung" für pure DDs zu Felde ziehen so erschreckend wenig Ahnung von Raids und Raidleitung, sowie den damit verbundenen Anforderungen, dass das klassenunabhängig für mich der einzige Grund wäre, sie nie in einem Raid mitzunehmen
- Liegt der Schadensunterschied nicht in dem Vorhandensein der Fähigkeit zu supporten, sondern in der Supporttätigkeit die man aktiv wahrnimmt (Schurken die unterbrechen, Hunter die kiten etc. pp)


----------



## Nachtmond (17. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Leider vergessen das zu wenige, ich wette 50% der Leute spielen ihre Klasse nur weil sie mehr Schaden macht..und nicht weil sie ihnen besser gefällt.


Und sie sind es von BC gewöhnt nebenbei Fernseh zu glotzen und ab und zu mal eine Taste zu drücken und trotzdem massig Schaden zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das funktioniert aber mit WotLK nicht mehr.

Schaut man sich den Schaden der Top50 Ulduar-Raids an, so sind Magier, Hexer und auch Schurken immer noch ganz vorne, nur Jäger sind etwas weiter hinten.


----------



## AverageGuy (17. Juni 2009)

Ah - gleicher Schaden für alle?
Dann darf mein Mage bestimmt auch bald Plattenrüstung tragen, oder?


----------



## Pyrokara (17. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele selbst Schattenpriester und finde die momentane Situation absolut ok. Mag sein, dass ich als 2. Skillung Diszi machen kann, trotzdem sollte es mir möglich sein, dass ich, wenn ich besser spiele auch mehr oder zumindest konkurrenzfähigen Schaden mache.
Außerdem versteh ich sowieso nicht wo das Problem ist, Reine DDs machen eh am meisten Schaden.
Gut, Kätzchen und DKs gehören ev. bisschen generft aber ansonsten sind Schurken, Magier und Hexer klar die TopDDs. (Jäger sag ich jetzt bewusst nicht, die haben für PureDDs wirklich eher geringes Schadenspotential).
Also wer mit einer der 3 Klassen DMG Probleme hat sollte halt mal lernen mit ihr zu spielen, anstatt zu behaupten, dass andere Klassen zu stark wären.


----------



## The Dude (17. Juni 2009)

AverageGuy schrieb:


> Ah - gleicher Schaden für alle?
> Dann darf mein Mage bestimmt auch bald Plattenrüstung tragen, oder?



Wofür genau braucht er die? Was bringt sie ihm im Raid?

Oder reden wir hier über PvP?


----------



## rulaniias (17. Juni 2009)

Es it vollkommen angebracht das beides gleich viel Dmg macht den wer würde sich sonst noch die mühe machen nen Feral hochzuspielen um hinter dem Rouge zu stehen oder wer würd noch Ele Shami spielen wen der WL wieder so stark wäre wie früher? das ist quasi blizzards garantie für euch das immer guter Raidsupport da ist und ihr jammert rum das is doch einfach nur arm =( 

aber naja bei uns stehen trozdem immer die reinen dd´s oben vorallem die Rougs und WL`s mit ca 6k+ an No Need Movement bossen


----------



## Littelbigboss (17. Juni 2009)

also das mit gleich viel schaden were bischen unfair pure dds können ja nichts anderes hybriden sollen  dan genausoviel schaden machen dürfen? (eher nicht) und heilern/tankenkönnen sie auch noch bischen unfair


----------



## Imanewbie (17. Juni 2009)

rulaniias schrieb:


> Es it vollkommen angebracht das beides gleich viel Dmg macht den wer würde sich sonst noch die mühe machen nen Feral hochzuspielen um hinter dem Rouge zu stehen oder wer würd noch Ele Shami spielen wen der WL wieder so stark wäre wie früher? das ist quasi blizzards garantie für euch das immer guter Raidsupport da ist und ihr jammert rum das is doch einfach nur arm =(
> 
> aber naja bei uns stehen trozdem immer die reinen dd´s oben vorallem die Rougs und WL`s mit ca 6k+ an No Need Movement bossen



mhh ich würde den Ele nehmen wegen Kampfrausch bringt insgesamt mehr als wenn einer 500 dps mehr macht


----------



## Abrox (17. Juni 2009)

So langsam bezweifle ich auch das viele auch kein BC gespielt haben...

Der Schamane war schon immer in Raids sinnvoll. Melee Schamanen haben einen Mords Schaden mit Windzorn gefahren. (Trotz 15 sek antanken lassen durch einen Pala noch den hateful von Gruul gefressen) Kampfrausch konnte man dazu immer schon gebrauchen. Ich denke das wird heut nicht anders sein, nur ist unser bomben Schamane seit LK auf Heal.

Wo wir wieder beim Thema wären:

Hybride lassen sich leicht einschätzen: Können mehrere Sachen.

So weit so gut.

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es nur 4 nicht Hybride:

Schurke - Nahkampf DD
Magier - Fernkampf DD
Hexenmeister - Fernkampf DD
Jäger - Fernkampf DD (Im Nahkampf ging es in BC wohl auch, aber wir hatten nie einen... es sei denn Munition war leer)

Das heisst 3x Fernkampf und 1x Nahkampf

Gibt es einen pure Heal?

Schamane 3 fach Hybrid - Range DD, Melee DD, Heal
Druide 4 fach Hybrid - Range DD, Melee DD, Tank, Heal
Paladin 3 fach Hybrid - Melee DD, Tank, Heal
Priester 3 Fach Hybrid - Heal, Range DD, DD-Healspec (Diszi)

Nein, denn auch der liebe Priester ist ein Hybrid

Krieger und Todesritter fallen in die Sparte:
Nahkampf DD und Tank. Der Todesritter hat sogar etliche DD/Tank Styles.
Dennoch muss man Tank und Nahkampf DD trennen.

Also Heiler sind alle Hybride, vom Heal so lassen.

Tanks sind Hybridklassen. So lassen (Druide wohl etwas pushen, aus meiner Sicht schwach)

Und DDs? Nunja, jede Klasse hat ihre Vorteile was jede Klasse im PvE sinnvoll macht. Es wird keiner wirklich rumheulen das der eine mehr DPS/Schaden fährt als man selbst wenn der Boss schneller liegt.

Im PvP ist es stark unbalanciert. Das würden Änderungen nichts bringen. Da diese A) Das PvE balancing stark treffen würden,  nicht passen weil WoW immer noch zu 80% aus PvE besteht und C) PvP schon immer unbalanciert war. 

Ich finde sogar, dass die Abhärtung einiges am PvP kaputt bekommen hat. Nun gut, für viele Klassen war es ein Segen. Für die sowieso schon stark gepanzerten Gegner  war es einfach nur zu stark. Abhärtung könnte man ja auch mit der Rüstung skalieren. Aber trotzdem würden dann noch eine menge Leute losheulen.


----------



## -Spellmâster- (17. Juni 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> also das mit gleich viel schaden were bischen unfair pure dds können ja nichts anderes hybriden sollen  dan genausoviel schaden machen dürfen? (eher nicht) und heilern/tankenkönnen sie auch noch bischen unfair



1. Lern schreiben.

2. Muss man erstmal das richtige Equip farmen um als Hybrid genauso viel Schaden zu machen wie ein "richtiger DD".

3. Wenn ein Hybrid auf DD ausgerichtet ist bringen die Heilungen auch nicht viel mehr als Blutsauger vom Wl und wütende Regeneration vom Warri.


----------



## cesy32 (17. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> Klar sollten Hybriden gleichviel Schaden machen.
> Reine dds müssen sich dafür ja nicht das 'Heildoch!/Tankdoch!'-Geweine anhören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




da gib ich ihn recht aber vielmehr will ich das jede klasse gegen jede klasse gewinnen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethos (17. Juni 2009)

Ich denke auch das eine Hybrid Klasse nicht den dmg einer DD Klasse haben oder gar übersteigen sollte.

Warum Nicht?

Ganz einfach darum ,weil diese Klassen mehr mitbringen in den Raid, als reine DD Klassen.
Ein Hexer zB hat im Prinzip keinen Einzigen aktiven Buff für den Raid, genauso wie ein schurke! 
Kritiker dieser Therorie werden nun sagen "Aber der schurke kann kicken!!! Stimmt auch soweit , reduziert jedoch dabei seine DPS)
Dies gilt auch für Hunter , klar sie können kiten , wie vermutlich kein anderer , machen dabei aber auch wiederum eigentlich keinen DMG.

Auf der anderen Seite haben wir da zB schamanen , die fix zu beginn ihre 4 Totems setzen und sich dann voll auf ihre arbeit konzentrieren können ,
oder war irgendwer schonmal in einem Raid wo der ele schami angeschissen wurde, er hätte ja mal nen heal rausschmeissen können ? Ich nicht.


MfG
Rehtis


----------



## Syrras (17. Juni 2009)

@.coco: Schamanen wurden in SW nur wegen Blutlust gestacked!

Das geht jetzt nicht mehr wg. Erschöpfungsdebuff.

Wenn du als Shadow noch nie jemanden im Eisblock (trifft auch mal nen Heiler...) geheilt hast, kann dein Stammplatz sicher nicht von deiner Übersicht und Hilfsbereitschaft im Raid herkommen.


----------



## LordSubwoof (17. Juni 2009)

nhomizz schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben einige schon von Blizzards Einstellung zu den Hybridklassen gelesen:
> Hybridklassen (Schamane, Paladin, Druide,...) sollen generell weniger Schaden machen als Reine/Pure DDs (Magier, Schurken, Hexenmeister).
> Ich als Ele-Schami bin natürlich dafür das alle DDs das gleiche Damage-potenzial haben.
> 
> ...




in meinen augen gibts es keine hybridklassen mehr. auch ich als druide muss mich um konkurenzfähig zu sein für einen skillbaum entscheiden. entweder kann ich gut tanken, gut heilen oder gut schaden machen als katze/eule oder ich wähl ne mischmasch skillung aus dann kann ich sowieso nimmer mithalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (17. Juni 2009)

Es ist im Grunde eine völlig überflüssige Diskussion: "Wer nimmt denn noch meinen armen Jäger mit in den Raid, wenn der dohfe Druide da genauso viel Dämmätsch raus haut wie ich?!"

Dein Raidleiter sollte den Jäger mitnehmen, um eine möglichst große Ausgeglichenheit herzustellen - gerade auch, was den Loot angeht. Die Druiden im Raid werden für den reinen DD stimmen, weil sie mit Sicherheit keine Lust darauf haben, sich mit 10 anderen Druiden um den Loot zu streiten.

Kein halbwegs ordentlicher Raidleiter - schon gar nicht in funktionierenden Gilden - wird lediglich auf Hybriden setzen. Wenn man in Rnds so eine Krücke erwischen sollte, geht man einfach nicht mit.

Davon ab: Zumindest beim Druiden erfordert es gleich drei verschiedene Equips, die man sockeln, verzaubern und obendrein erst einmal bekommen und mitschleppen muß (Eine Eule im Heilerkostüm trifft dank mangelnder Trefferwertung nix; ein Heiler ohne Willenskraft, dafür einer Menge Krit und Trefferwertung ist so schnell OOM, da kann man sich den Raidplatz gleich ganz sparen. Ein Kätzchen fühlt sich im Bärenoutfit auch nicht sehr wohl). Dazu spielt sich jede Skillung unterschiedlich. Manche Leute bekommen nicht mal ihre Hauptskillung in den Griff - bei Leuten, die ich nicht kenne; die sich aber gleichzeitig als Tank/Heiler/DD in die Gruppensuche eintragen, wäre zumindest ich sehr vorsichtig und würde lieber jemanden mitnehmen, der sich auf einen Bereich spezialisiert hat.

Wenn ich heilen möchte, wird das Bäumchen ausgefahren. Schaden macht mein Jäger; zum Tanken bekommt der Krieger Auslauf. In diesen Funktionen gehe ich in einen Raid; nur auf meine Haupteinsatzgebiete melde ich bei Items "Bedarf" an - es sei denn, das Zeug will absolut keiner haben. Das selbe erwarte ich von meinen Mitraidteilnehmern, ansonsten spare ich mir die Zeit.

Wenn Blizz auf die Idee käme, aus meinem Bäumchen einen mittelmäßigen Heiler zu machen, dann bliebe der Char in der Garage; manche Rnd-Raids könnten dann weiter händerringend nach einem fähigen Notarzt Ausschau halten, der genügend Equip und Erfahrung hat, um den Raid am Leben zu halten.

Aber dennoch gilt: Alle anderen Klassen gibt es nur, damit Druiden was zu lachen haben!


----------



## -Spellmâster- (17. Juni 2009)

LordSubwoof schrieb:


> in meinen augen gibts es keine hybridklassen mehr. auch ich als druide muss mich um konkurenzfähig zu sein für einen skillbaum entscheiden. entweder kann ich gut tanken, gut heilen oder gut schaden machen als katze/eule oder ich wähl ne mischmasch skillung aus dann kann ich sowieso nimmer mithalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau, die meisten denken einfach wenn man Hybrid ist könnte man mit egal welchem Baum trotzdem alles.
Mein Pala ist Heal, kann ich mal soeben als Heiler Schaden machen? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Dalmus (17. Juni 2009)

LordSubwoof schrieb:


> in meinen augen gibts es keine hybridklassen mehr. auch ich als druide muss mich um konkurenzfähig zu sein für einen skillbaum entscheiden. entweder kann ich gut tanken, gut heilen oder gut schaden machen als katze/eule oder ich wähl ne mischmasch skillung aus dann kann ich sowieso nimmer mithalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und mit Dualskillung und/oder Umskillen kannst Du Deine Aufgabe ändern.
Was kann mein Magier? Wow, umskillen von Damage auf Damage... top. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (17. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe ,,Pure DD´s sollten mehr Schaden macen´´ genommen, obwohl das nur halb richtig ist.

Natürlich ist das unfair gegen die Hybrid DD´s aber zum beispiel als DK Kann man am besten Damage machen...Natürlich kann man auch tanken, aber die meisten Dk´s werden als DD´s eingesetzt.
Besser passt der schurke. Jeder seiner Tree´s bezieht sich darauf, viel DMG zu machen. Als Druide zum Beispiel kann man tanken, Healen und DD spielen. Und mit Dualskillung eben noch besser.
Deshalb bin ich dafür das schon reine DD Klassen wie Schurke , DK und Magier mehr Damage machen als Druiden, Schamanen, Pala´s etc. Aber nicht so extrem viel. 10-20% mehr. Das heisst bei einem Magiercrit von 5k sollte der Druide auch noch 4-4,3 k machen können.
So das es schon ein Unterschied ist, aber man als Druide nicht unbedingt letzter der Dd´s sein muss.


----------



## Agharnius (17. Juni 2009)

mal kurz gegoogelt, ein thread der mit wiederum 25 seiten schon in der 2ten runde ist auf wow-europe:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1
hier die ergebnisse vom Schadensvergelich aus Ulduar
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...63874&sid=1

müssen wir das hier nochmal alles aufrollen? ich meine nicht
/vote 4 close


----------



## Nachtmond (17. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und mit Dualskillung und/oder Umskillen kannst Du Deine Aufgabe ändern.
> Was kann mein Magier? Wow, umskillen von Damage auf Damage... top.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Einen Twink nehmen? Die meisten haben doch sowieso ein oder mehrere Twinks. Am Ende ist das auch nichts anderes als eine Dualskillung, wenn man das Leveln einmal vernachlässigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Uns sei doch froh, dass im Raid mal schnell jemand auf Heilung/Tank wechseln kann, sonst müßte dein Magier auf die Ersatzbank während der Heiler/Tank für den Boss einspringt.


----------



## Headsick (17. Juni 2009)

Schön schön..erst wars das geheule, weil nicht alle Klassen vernünftig DPS fahren konnten (Thema: Leveln als Heiler oder Tank z.B.) jetzt ist es auch wieder nicht recht, wenn sie es doch können... WoW und das ewige LoL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Manche Leute begreifen nicht, dass es jederzeit immer Leute geben wird, die ihre Klasse spielen, weil sie irgendetwas kann, was andere nicht können. Damit meine ich nicht Schaden machen, sondern bestimmte Fähigkeiten.
Wenn Bliz an der "Bring the Player not the Class" noch weiter rumschraubt, ist es bald vollständig vorbei mit diesen einzigartigen Fähigkeiten.

Und wenn man sich einen vernünftigen Raid anschaut, wird immer versucht, soviele Klassen/Skillungen wie möglich mitzunehmen, damit man von jeder zusätzlichen Fähigkeit profitieren kann, das geht doch auch alles übergreifend auf die gesamte Raid-DPS, wenn gewisse Möglichkeiten nicht vorhanden sind.
(z.B. ich weiß noch wie verhältnismässig ungewohnt unser letzter Besuch bei Emalon war, bei dem Kein Schami dabei war und wir daher kein Heldentum hatten...hat auch geklappt, aber dafür hätte ich glatt nen anderen DD zuhause gelassen und einen Mittelmaß-Schami eingepackt nur für diese eine Fähigkeit)


----------



## Haszor (17. Juni 2009)

nhomizz schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben einige schon von Blizzards Einstellung zu den Hybridklassen gelesen:
> Hybridklassen (Schamane, Paladin, Druide,...) sollen generell weniger Schaden machen als Reine/Pure DDs (Magier, Schurken, Hexenmeister).
> Ich als Ele-Schami bin natürlich dafür das alle DDs das gleiche Damage-potenzial haben.
> 
> ...



Angesichts der Tatsache das bei Classic WoW Hybriden noch Hybriden waren und jetzt keine wirklichen mehr sind sollten sie gleichviel machen.
Sicher als Ele Schami kann man noch ein paar Heals raushauen, aber die sind nur halb so gut wie die eines Healschamanen ( Was bei Classic nicht so krass war)
Und jetzt geht es halt nur noch um die Skillung. Als Verstärker kannst du nicht mal eben den Hybriden spielen und nach ableben des Heilers die Gruppe am leben
erhalten!


----------



## Eruator (17. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Aber dennoch gilt: Alle anderen Klassen gibt es nur, damit Druiden was zu lachen haben!



xD...
 made my day^^


----------



## RainbowRaider (17. Juni 2009)

Lustig dass manche über Hybrid Unterstützung von Schamanen und Paladinen reden. Das sind keine Hybrid unterstützer, sowas gibts seid BC schon nicht mehr. Alle Klassen haben damals schon ähnlichen Schaden gemacht. Es gab nur eine einzige Support Klasse die "deutlich" weniger Schaden gemacht hat, die man aber brauchte und dass war der Schattenpriester. Auf alles andere konnte man getrost verzichten, es waren zwar verlorene Raid buffs aber nicht überlebenswichtig.

Ich hab damals und heute einen gespielt und ich ihn gerne gespielt auch wenn ich gewusst hab dass ich net den Schaden von nem Hexer/Magier/Schurke mache.

Ich würd gern wieder weniger Schaden machen wenn ich dafür meinen alten mana-dot zurück bekommen würde.... der erfrischungsbuff is ja ein witz, früher hat die mana was mim schaden zutun gehabt, dass war wenigstens noch anspruchsvoll... jetzt kann ich einen hinstellen der nur dot und gedankenschlag macht, und damit reggt er genausoviel.


----------



## Khazzo (17. Juni 2009)

Bring the player not the class  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke in Zukunft wird jeder, der seine Klasse prima spielen kann auch oben im dmg dabei sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juni 2009)

Khazzo schrieb:


> Bring the player not the class
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist das dann wieder die Stelle wo keiner den gegnerischen Zauber unterbricht weil er Angst hat in der Dämätschliste an Wärtvollem Dämätsch zu verlieren?

Leider verstehen viele unter "Bring the player not the class" einfach nur: Egal was du spielst! Wichtig ist nur, wieviel Schaden du machst!


----------



## Naho (17. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde die Hybrids sollten wieder mehr Supporten. Dafür können auch die puren dd's viel mehr dmg machen.


----------



## Khazzo (17. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ist das dann wieder die Stelle wo keiner den gegnerischen Zauber unterbricht weil er Angst hat in der Dämätschliste an Wärtvollem Dämätsch zu verlieren?
> 
> Leider verstehen viele unter "Bring the player not the class" einfach nur: Egal was du spielst! Wichtig ist nur, wieviel Schaden du machst!



Ja das stimmt schon, da ist aber jeder selbst für verantwortlich. Das Ziel ist ja nicht erster im Dmg Meter zu sein, sonder den Boss zu legen. 1. im Dmg Meter und Wipe... Naja was soll man davon halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (17. Juni 2009)

Naja wenn hybriden jetzt genervt werden warum solltem na sie den mit nehmen ich meine ein schurke hat cc [ hybrid nicht ausser der tolle frosch vom Schami der noch laufen kann] Magier haben portale tische int buffs. Hexer seelensteine und machen gut dmg.


Hybrid kann immer nur zu einer zeit heilen dd oder tank spielen und nicht alles zusammen es sei denn jemand lässt einen tanken und heilen zur selben zeit wärend er sein dmg eq an hat und gut tanken mana halten und dmg machen kann dann wäre es was anderes.


----------



## Unfassbar (17. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> OK, welcher Hybrid kann zum Schaden machen noch tanken oder heilen? Eule?Ele-Schamane? Oder ne heilende Katze?
> Man könnte ja mal zumindest kurz die anderen Posts überfliegen...



Kommt doch mal von der Heilung infight mit Damageskillung weg.
Ein Hybrid kann zwischen den Kämpfen auf seine Heil / Tankskillung wechseln und diese Aufgabe (mit entsprechendem Equip) gut erfüllen.
Was mach ich als Schurke? Ich kann wählen aus 1.Damage 2. Damage 3. Damage...
Wenn nun Hybriden den selben Schaden machen wie reine DD'ler warum sollte man die noch mitnehmen.
Außerdem vergeßt Ihr bei der ganzen Debatte immnoch Hero/Bloodlust und Battlerezz. Das geht in jeder skillung zudem kann der Schamane einen Aggro Hardreset machen mitm ankh... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juni 2009)

Unfassbar schrieb:


> Kommt doch mal von der Heilung infight mit Damageskillung weg.
> Ein Hybrid kann zwischen den Kämpfen auf seine Heil / Tankskillung wechseln und diese Aufgabe (mit entsprechendem Equip) gut erfüllen.
> Was mach ich als Schurke? Ich kann wählen aus 1.Damage 2. Damage 3. Damage...
> Wenn nun Hybriden den selben Schaden machen wie reine DD'ler warum sollte man die noch mitnehmen.
> ...



Komm du doch mal vom DualSpecc weg!^^

Ich hab nen EleSchami und ich werd mir wohl lieber den Fuß an die Wand tuckern bevor ich dem ne ZweitSkillung "Heiler" verpasse! oO

Also was hab ich für Möglichkeiten? Genauuuuu! Ich bin DD!

Sinnig wäre es wenn man die CC-Fähigkeiten reaktivieren würde aber sicher nicht eine Klasse abschwächt auf "Verdacht" die könnte ja umskillen!


Ankhen nennst du Aggroreset? Ich nenn das immernoch: unfreiwillig tot! *gg*


Seht es ein: Wenn alle Klassen einander "angepaßt" werden sind alle Klassen die nicht Platte tragen und nicht alle drei Tätigkeiten übernehmen können im Nachteil! (Ausser FernkampfDDs aber darauf ist ja noch keiner gekommen! *gg* Wo du im übrigen sogar mit deinem Schurken die doppelte A*-Karte gezogen hast! ^^)

Deshalb sag ich schon lange: Die Individualität muß erhalten bleiben!


----------



## Syrras (17. Juni 2009)

Oder mit Glyphe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irreversibel-Lou (17. Juni 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Ihr habt mehr auswahl in eurer Rolle, wir haben
> 1. Schaden
> 2. Schaden
> 3. Schaden
> ...



Dem stimm ich als Paladin eigentlich auch zu. Und eigentlich find ich auch das Pure DDs mehr dmg fahren sollten ... allein aus deinem Kommentar raus schon. Ihr habt nur diese eine Option.
Auf der anderen Seite soll man ja betrachten Hybrid Klassen wie Paladine, Supporter Klassen sind. Und grade Paladin und Schamane finde ich supporten schon viel zu extrem, mit dingen wie Devine Storm, Heilige Opferung, Erfrischung, Totems etc. ... 
Auf der anderen seite gibt es auch Spieler wie mich, die so eine Supporter Klasse voll ausschöpfen, und dementsprechend Support im Raid leisten. Sprich Ignis, Tankheal falls ein healer ausfällt, Bubble und Heilige Opferung, Potopfer mit Instant Lichtblitz healen, Gabe der Naruu etc. ... kanns gar nich alles aufzählen. Und dementsprechend finde ich sollte dann doch wieder ein dmg boost da sein.
Wenn man es letztendlich aber so betracht und beides auf die Waage stellt mit wirklich vergleichbar guten Spielern die ihre Klasse beherrschen, kann der Retri reiße nwas er will ... Mage oder Warlock sind über ihm. Auch wenns vll nur knapp ist!
Also muss ich schon sagen, die ganze dmg geschichte ist relativ ausgeglichen.
Und ehe man mich jetzt flamen mag "Pala is OP" sollte man vll seinen PC runterfahren und weng im Sandkaste nspielen oder so ... Ich seh viel zu viele Mages im Alltag die ich im dmg übertrieben stehen lasse ... das liegt nicht daran das ich so imba bin oder so, sondern das ein Mage der mit T7 Gear grad mal 2k dps fährt einfach nix drauf hat! Für einen Mage sind 1,2k dps NACKT mit Level 80 gut Möglich, hab auch schon von 1,5k gehört!


----------



## Valenzius (17. Juni 2009)

Zum thema CC: Nach meiner Zählung haben nur 2 Klassen keinen CC: Krieger und DK
Druiden: Winterschlaf
Magier: Schäfchen
Priester: Shakle(wie auch immer das geschrieben wird^^)
Schurken: Kopfnuss
Paladine: Buße
Jäger: Eisfalle
Hexer: Dämon bannen
Schamanen: der komische Frosch

so BTT: Ich finde die Hybriden sollten genauso viel Schaden machen, denn diese üben im Raid genau dieseelbe Rolle aus, wie reine DD´s (außer sie sind darauf geskillt mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig zu machen, dann machen sie aber weniger schaden. Außerdem habe ich seit BG schon KEINEN potenziellen Hybrid gesehen ,der auch Hybrid geskillt war) Ich spiele einen Heiler-Druiden. Als zweite Skillung bin ich Feral. Es ist mit blau/lila equip als Katze echt schwierig 2,2k dps zu fahren (und ich verwende schon eine einfache Rota). 
Wie Vrost schon so schön geschrieben hat kommt es auch immer auf den Skill ,Rotation und Equip desjenigen an.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juni 2009)

Die Frage sollte nicht lauten:

Sollen Hybridklassen weniger Schaden machen? 

Sondern:

Sollen Supportklassen weniger Schaden machen?

Da diese eben dem ganzen Raid "aufstocken" und deshalb lieber mitgenommen werden als eine reine Schadensklasse oder ein Hybrid!


----------



## Moronic (17. Juni 2009)

Ohne mir den Krampf anzutun hier alles zu lesen... 

...meine bescheidene Meinung zu diesem Thema (wird sich vermutlich mit den meisten Meinungen überschneiden)

Pure DD kann genau eine Sache: Schaden austeilen.

Die Hybriden dagegen haben selbst wenn sie auf Schaden geskillt sind immer noch manigfaltige Möglichkeiten aus den Fähigkeiten der anderen Bäume ihren nutzen zu ziehen. Und dieser Umstand macht Hybriden weitaus stärker als pure DDs.

Somit sollten alle Hybriden lieber froh sein das sie soviel Schaden machen dürfen, das war früher gaaanz anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (17. Juni 2009)

1. Schaden Pure DD = Schaden Hybrid DD
2. Finde ich das Hybride weniger Schaden machen sollten. Einfach vom Rollenspiel her. Ich persönlich finde es unlogisch das zB. ein Pala Seite an Seite oder wie ein Krieger "berserker"-mäßig in nen Zerg im Bg reinrennt und alles umbasht.


----------



## Irreversibel-Lou (17. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Die Frage sollte nicht lauten:
> 
> Sollen Hybridklassen weniger Schaden machen?
> 
> ...



Ich nehm lieber nen Mage als nen Paladin mit! Und lieber nen Warlock als nen Druiden DD.
Für mich is son Grundroster fürn 10er Raid (variert klar nach Boss etc. ...)
Retri
1-2x Mage
Pala Tank
DK Tank ersatzweißte Krieger oder Druide
1-2x Warlock
Paladin/Druiden Heal
Schamanen/Priester Heal
Schurke
Jäger

Wie gesagt variiert je nach boss etc. ...


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juni 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> 2. Finde ich das Hybride weniger Schaden machen sollten. *Einfach vom Rollenspiel her.* Ich persönlich finde es unlogisch das zB. ein Pala Seite an Seite oder wie ein Krieger "berserker"-mäßig in nen Zerg im Bg reinrennt und alles umbasht.



Da war ich dann doch amüsiert und berührt zugleich! XD

Ich hab schlechte Nachrichten für dich:

Blizzard ist der Meinung, die Spieler interessieren sich nicht wirklich für die Geschichte von Azeroth und werden nicht mehr soviel Geschichtsinhalt reinmachen. Während das Rollenspiel sogar auf Rollenspielservern vernachlässigt wird und nur noch im Wald von Elwynn und in und um Silbermond in seltsamen "Arten" stattfindet! oO


----------



## ~undead~ (17. Juni 2009)

Also das sie die Klassen jetzt so stark beschneiden das kein dmg mehr kommt, finde ich natürlich auch nicht gut. (werden die Blizzler auch net machen)

aber:

Ein "pure-DD" --> Magier / Hexxer haben nur die Aufgabe dmg zu machen (abgesehen von irgendwelchen Tischlein stellen, sheepen (wird eh nicht mehr benötigt) ) Dafür haben diese die geringste Rüstung (Stoff) und skalieren auch am unteren Ende der Lifepoints. Also Tanken geht nicht und sich selbst heilen auch nicht.
Nun ist es so, dass irgendwie jede Klasse mehr dmg macht als diese pure-dd-klassen. --> Dies ist Bullshit !

Wie sieht es bei den anderen Klassen aus ? -> Palas / Druiden / Todesritter  --> Haben max Life, haben übelste Rüstung und Liefpoints ohne ende. Zudem hauen sie übelst dmg raus.
^^Oben genannte Klassen können locker ne 70er Ini alleine machen !!!  Schonmal versucht mit nem Mage ne Ini alleine zu machen ??? --> 2 Gruppen und das wars. Bei Bossen brauchgt man es erst garnicht zu versuchen.

Schamis ? -> Mit deisen komischen Wölfen oder Elementaren lässt sich auch ein hochrangiger Elitegegner alleine legen.


Entweder richtig oder garnicht. -> Und da ich heilende Magier nicht so besonders finde, würde ich eher dazu tendieren den dmg mal ein wenig zu kürzen.


----------



## Irreversibel-Lou (17. Juni 2009)

~undead~ schrieb:


> Nun ist es so, dass irgendwie jede Klasse mehr dmg macht als diese pure-dd-klassen. --> Dies ist Bullshit !



Das is bullshit was du redest! Ein Mage der Spielen kann hängt nen Pala oder was vergleichbares ab! Man muss halt nur spielen können!


----------



## OMGlooool (17. Juni 2009)

Wenn pure dds mehr Schaden machen würden, gäb es ja überhaupt keine eulen, eleschamis, shadowpriests, usw mehr.
Wo würde das denn hinführen?


----------



## Hexold (17. Juni 2009)

mein vorschlag: man entfernt schurken, magier, hunter, hexer ausm spiel da man ja auch hybride mit in den raid mitnehmen kann, und somit die o.g. klassen eig unnötig sind
/ironie off
früher wars besser.
blizz sollte die klassen, zumindest leicht, veränderdern, sodass sie wieder unterschiedlicher sind.
damit würden zb. hunter wieder ihren raidplatz zurückbekommen... 
momentan skalieren wir zu schlecht im dmg, und keinen wirklichen support(erfrischung hat echt jede arschklasse). wenn man bm oder mm skillt hat man zwar support aber kaum noch dmg...


----------



## Rasgaar (17. Juni 2009)

Bin für gleich viel Schaden.

Sonst kommt wieder die alte Problematik, "Du bist DD Pala? Sorry, die nehmen wir nur als Heiler oder Tanks mit"


----------



## ~undead~ (17. Juni 2009)

Irreversibel-Lou schrieb:


> Das is bullshit was du redest! Ein Mage der Spielen kann hängt nen Pala oder was vergleichbares ab! Man muss halt nur spielen können!



mimimi

Ein Schurke macht in Trashgruppen mehr dmg mit seinem Klingenwirbel als ein Mage oder Hexxer
Ein Schami macht im 25er an "standbossen" mehr dmg als ein Mage. Egal ob Arkan, Frostfeuer oder sonst was.

und nein, das hat nichts mit l2p oder lol noob zu tun.

Zudem geht es darum, das diese Klassen (den schurken mal ausgenommen) zusätzlich Schwere Rüssi / Platte tragen können und sich noch heilen. -> Beides Eigenschaften die der Magier zum Bleistift nicht hat.


----------



## spikki (17. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spikki (17. Juni 2009)

spikki schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen es ist nur meine Meinung....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Kovacs (17. Juni 2009)

hmmm klassenbeschreibung lesen ... ok

"Als Wächter des Heiligen Lichts statten Paladine ihre Verbündeten mit heiligen Auren und Segen aus, um sie vor Gefahren zu schützen und ihre Kraft zu vergrößern. Durch ihre Plattenrüstung können sie auch härteste Schläge in den wildesten Kämpfen überstehen, während sie ihre verwundeten Kameraden heilen und im schlimmsten Fall wiederbeleben. Sie verfügen über die Fähigkeit, mächtige Zweihandwaffen anzulegen, ihre Kontrahenten zu lähmen, Untote und Dämonen vernichtend zu attackieren und ihre Feinde mit heiliger Rache niederzuschmettern. 
Der Paladin ist eine Kombination aus Nahkämpfer und Zauberer. Gruppen ziehen dank seiner Heilung, seinen Segen und anderen Eigenschaften einen großen Vorteil aus seiner Anwesenheit. Er kann zu jeder Zeit eine Aura auf jedes Gruppenmitglied legen und spezielle Segen für spezielle Spieler nutzen. Dank ihrer Auswahl an defensiven Fähigkeiten sind Paladine schwer zu besiegen, weiterhin können sie, anders als sonstige Kampfklassen, auch mit heiligem Licht heilen. Insbesondere gegen Untote zeigt sich die Stärke des Paladins, die er mit mehreren Spezialfähigkeiten zerschmettern kann.

quelle: blizzard.de

den zusatz: "aber natürlich kann er alles nur sehr eingeschränkt im vergleich zu den "echten" klassen" habe ich dann überlesen (vielleicht im kleingedruckten)


----------



## ~undead~ (17. Juni 2009)

Zitat: "Natürlich sollte ein Hybrid nie, never ever denn selben Schaden machen wie ein reiner DD,
denn warum braucht man dann noch DD, die nix anderes können als Schaden machen ??"


^^ /max sign

damals gabs noch ein zusammenspiel zwischen den Klassen.

Priester haben geheilt, Krieger getankt, Magier/Hexxer haben Schaden gemacht, Palas haben durch ihre Siegel supportet, Jäger haben mit einlullender Schuss und dieses Jägermal supportet. Zudem war es oft zwingend erforderlich das sie Ihre frostfallen etc stellen.

Jetzt ?

-> 1 Tank, 1 Heal, rest DD   --> Tank (Druide, Krieger, Pala, Todesritter)  <-- Lol 4 Klassen !!!  springt in die Mobgruppe, macht nen Flächenspell der alle Mobs erstmal an sich bindet, dann springen die DDs rein und machen AE, der Heiler castet 2x mit Healbot in die Gruppe und das wars.

Man kann doch keine Ini mehr machen ohne diesen stupiden, langweiligen Ablauf.

Das einzig interessante derzeit ist Ulduar. Hier gibt es zwaar auch nicht viel was gesheeped oder gefrostet werden muss, aber da kann man wenisgtens mal ein klein wenig über die Taktik nachdenken bei ein paar Trashgruppen und den Bossen.

Ansonsten ist jede Ini gleich !!! und das Argentumturnier ist auch bullshit ! -> Bevor jetzt jeder rumflamed, mal eine kurze Erklärung:

Es ist ja schön das es wieder ein paar neue Mounts, Pets und sonstiges ZUbehör gibt. 
Aber: Ich habe 0 Bock 600 Marken und mehr zu farmen !!! (für Flugmount, Mounts und Pets)
Das würde bedeuten diese quests MONATE lang, jeden Tag machen zu müssen !

Und wo wir da gerade beim Thema sind:
Damals war es absolut imba wenn man als Mensch auf nem Tiger geriten ist  oder als ZWerg auf nem Pferd. Und dieser Tiger aus Winterspring. Das Baronmount etc ganz zu schweigen.
Und nun ? Es gibt nen Erfolg wenn man 100 !!!!!!! reittiere besitzt.

Also ich fand das "handling" damals irgendwie besser :-(


----------



## spikki (17. Juni 2009)

Kovacs schrieb:


> hmmm klassenbeschreibung lesen ... ok
> 
> "Als Wächter des Heiligen Lichts statten Paladine ihre Verbündeten mit heiligen Auren und Segen aus, um sie vor Gefahren zu schützen und ihre Kraft zu vergrößern. Durch ihre Plattenrüstung können sie auch härteste Schläge in den wildesten Kämpfen überstehen, während sie ihre verwundeten Kameraden heilen und im schlimmsten Fall wiederbeleben. Sie verfügen über die Fähigkeit, mächtige Zweihandwaffen anzulegen, ihre Kontrahenten zu lähmen, Untote und Dämonen vernichtend zu attackieren und ihre Feinde mit heiliger Rache niederzuschmettern.
> Der Paladin ist eine Kombination aus Nahkämpfer und Zauberer. Gruppen ziehen dank seiner Heilung, seinen Segen und anderen Eigenschaften einen großen Vorteil aus seiner Anwesenheit. Er kann zu jeder Zeit eine Aura auf jedes Gruppenmitglied legen und spezielle Segen für spezielle Spieler nutzen. Dank ihrer Auswahl an defensiven Fähigkeiten sind Paladine schwer zu besiegen, weiterhin können sie, anders als sonstige Kampfklassen, auch mit heiligem Licht heilen. Insbesondere gegen Untote zeigt sich die Stärke des Paladins, die er mit mehreren Spezialfähigkeiten zerschmettern kann.
> ...



Was will man mehr ..
schon der erste Antwort Post ein Volltreffer
kopieren und reinstellen ist nicht gleich verstehen der Klasse.
Der Paladin ist als Supporter und niemals als DD angedacht gewesen.


----------



## Quintusrex (17. Juni 2009)

Solange Recount und co wichtiger sind als das Teamplay, sind solche Diskussionen überflüssig.

wenn ich hier schon lese, das es ein Schattenpriester nicht für nötig hält, wenn es sein muss mitzuheilen, weil die eingeteilten Heiler aus irgendwelchen Gründen umkippt sind und lieber stumpf weiter Schaden macht, hat sich das Thema bei mir erledigt.


7k DPS nützen garnix, wenn keiner vorne den Tank heilt


----------



## iblis666 (17. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> also ganz ehrlich wenn blizz wieder so ne scheiße macht bin ich erstmal weg.....!!!
> die werden demnächst mit sicherheit immer mehr am spiel kaputt machen,
> soll heißen erst machen sie die pala´s stärker und jetzt nerfen sie die wieder?????
> die sind anscheinend nicht mehr ganz beim World of Warcraft oder sonst wo,
> ...


Wenn du naxx 25er nur 2,7k dps machst, dann ist das schon traurig, vor allem als pala, wo man nur 111111111111131111111111112111111111131111111111111111112 drücken muss.....


----------



## spikki (17. Juni 2009)

*damals gabs noch ein zusammenspiel zwischen den Klassen.

Priester haben geheilt, Krieger getankt, Magier/Hexxer haben Schaden gemacht, Palas haben durch ihre Siegel supportet, Jäger haben mit einlullender Schuss und dieses Jägermal supportet. Zudem war es oft zwingend erforderlich das sie Ihre frostfallen etc stellen.*

Deswegen habe ich aufgehört mit WOW .
Es hat so was von Spass gemacht früher und heute ???
jeder schaut nur auf Damagemeter und Co, es ist einfach der Sinn eines PVE-Spiels,
der notwendige Zusammenhalt, die Notwendigkeit jeder Klasse nicht mehr gegeben.
Na ja Hauptsache WOW hat jetzt Arena ....


----------



## Leeeeeeeeeeroy! (17. Juni 2009)

da ich mir jetz nich alles durhgelesen hab schreib ich jetz ma was ich denke:
hybrit dds sollten genauso viel dmg machen können wie pure dds... denn wir (ich ele schami) haben uns auf dmg spezialisiert... wir können meist nich so gut heilen oder ähnliches... wenn man dmg geskillt hat sollte man auch wirklih dmg machen.. denn man kann shon sagen das zB. heal,ele und melee shamis alles 3 komplett verschiedene klassen sind..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namari (17. Juni 2009)

meiner meinung nach sollten hybrid DDs und "richtige" DDs denselben schaden machen können. warum sollte man sonst hybriden mitnehmen, falls sie weniger schaden machen?

und "der pala kann ja auch tanken" oder " der shami kann auch heilen" aussagen sind müll. ICH heil mit meinem vergelter eigentlich NIE in einem raid, warum sollte ich auch, dafür nimmt man ja auch heiler mit.

wenn ich also mit einem hybrid DD in nem raid mitkomme, will ich auch diemöglichkeit haben soviel schaden wie ein reiner DD zu machen. (ob das dann so ist wird immer skill und equipabhängig bleiben)


----------



## Imanewbie (17. Juni 2009)

@ die ganzen leute die sagen Hyprid und normale DD's sollen gleichen schaden machen lests ihr euch eure vorposter wenigstens durch oder knallen alle nur eure Meinung rein und fertig?

mfg


----------



## spikki (17. Juni 2009)

Namari schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach sollten hybrid DDs und "richtige" DDs denselben schaden machen können. *warum sollte man sonst hybriden mitnehmen, falls sie weniger schaden machen?*
> 
> Ganz einfach, weil Sie buffen,heilen usw. können
> und
> ...


----------



## ~undead~ (17. Juni 2009)

@Leeereroy & Namari:

Ihr habt garnicht verstanden um was es geht oder ?

@Leeroy: Du willst mit deinem Eleschami genausoviel dmg machen weil du dich daruaf spezialisiert hast ?  Du kannst dich trotzdem noch heilen... selbstverständlich nicht so extrem wie ein Healschami aber wenn du alleine rumläufst und irgendwelche Elitemobs vor dir stehen hast du schwere Rüssi, mehr life, kannst dich heilen und willst genausoviel dmg machen wie jemand der als reine dmg-klasse nix kann außer dmg.

Klar kannst du den Schami entweder rein als DD spielen... oder als Supporter oder als heiler...

ABER: Was kann ein Magier ?  oder ein Hexxer ??  Die können auf allen 3 Talentbäumen nur eins... dmg machen.  die können nicht sagen, ok, ich heile heut mal... oder ich tanke heut mal.

Also ist es absolut legitim, das diese Klassen auch mehr dmg machen können / sollten / MÜSSTEN



@Namari:  Dein Zitat: "_meiner meinung nach sollten hybrid DDs und "richtige" DDs denselben schaden machen können. warum sollte man sonst hybriden mitnehmen, falls sie weniger schaden machen_?"  
ist der größte Dreck, den ich hier im ganzen Forum gelesen habe.

Hast du eigentlich schonmal rechts oben auf diese kleinen Kästchen geschaut ? Das sind Buffs !

Hier mal ein Beispiel:  Alle Hybridklassen machen ab sofort 10% dmg weniger. Glaubst du es würde deshalb niemand mehr einen Pala oder Schami mitnehmen ??  (naja, dich würde ich nicht mitnehmen mit dieser einstellung egal welche Klasse du spielst)
Hybridklassen waren als SUPPORT gedacht. Lies einfach mal ein paar Beiträge weiter oben. Hab keine Lust den ganzen Kram nochmal schreiben zu müssen, wens eh niemand liest (oder versteht)


----------



## Reschmet (17. Juni 2009)

das Momentane konzept is relativ in ordnung. 
ein hybrid sollte wenn er seine klasse draufhat auch im schaden an einen halbwegs guten "reinen" rankommen. aber trotzdem denke ich das reine dd mit etwas skill eben doch mal 100dps mehr fahren sollten als hybride mit etwas skill. Soll heißen 
pure dd klassen sollten ein wenig mehr schaden machen. nicht deutlich aber doch ein wenig mehr. (wenn equip und skill beider klassen gleich sind.)


----------



## Ronas (17. Juni 2009)

Kann es sein , dass dieser Thread nicht wirklich sinnvoll ist?

Alle Hybrid-DDs klicken an, dass Hybrid Klassen mehr Schaden leisten können sollen, weil sie sich damit einen Raidplatz erhoffen.
Alle reinen DDs klicken an, dass reine DD Klassen mehr Schaden leisten können sollen, weil sie sich damit einen Raidplatz erhoffen.

Wenn ich eine Hybridklasse als DD spiele, dann spiele ich sie, weil ich Schaden machen will, und nicht weil ich alles können will!

Ich habe noch nie gehört. dass jemand sagte: Nehmt ihr mich mit <insert Dungeon here>? Ich bin Eule/Ele/Vergelter/whatever...mache zwar bei gleichem Equip weniger Schaden als eine Schurke oder Mage aber kann dafür gammlig mitheilen.

Wie oft ist es euch denn bitte schon passiert, dass ein Ele , der geheilt hat, irgendwas im Raid reißen konnte....außerdem schliesse ich mich meinen Vorpostern in dem Punkt an, dass eine Hybridklasse automatisch weniger DPS macht als ein reiner DD, wenn sie anfängt ihre Heilfähigkeiten zu nutzen!


Mfg Ronas

PS: Wotlk und dieser "Bring the Player, not the Class"-Quatsch saugt extrem!!


----------



## Pusillin (17. Juni 2009)

Kvick schrieb:


> jo find das auch gut so das "Pure"-dd's mehr Schaden machen, da sich Hybrid-Klassen zusätzlich auch heilen können. Wenn beide dann auch gleich viel Dmg raushauen, hätte es ja eigentlich keinen Sinn mehr "Pure"-dd-Klassen anzufangen/zu Spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und die rüstung beachtet keiner? finde es schon nn unterschied, wenn ich als hybrid prriester unterwegs bin, oder als hybrid pala.
finde klassen die sich weniger verteidigen können, sollten nicht auch noch weniger schaden machen oder????

pure-dds haben aber viel mehr spezialisierungen, und sind oft noch hervorragende supporter, dass sie jeder gerne mitnimmt-
wenn heiler sterben rettet ne hybrid klasse in 99% nicht mehr das überleben, und wenn doch-
es sind oft genug (mindestens einer noch) da, es muss nicht jeder heilen können, es wird gar nicht benötigt


----------



## Xall13 (17. Juni 2009)

skill>klasse


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (17. Juni 2009)

Ich finde alle sollten soweit gleichen schaden machen, wobei die support klassen wie shamy für kampfrausch etc. nicht soviel machen müssen, wegen gutem support^^


----------



## Su-Si (17. Juni 2009)

Ich verstehe natürlich, warum alle reinen Damageklassen dafür sind, dass die Hybride generft werden, was den Damageoutput angeht. Sobald die Hybride weniger Damage machen als die reinen Schadensklassen, werden die aus dieser Position herausgedrängt. Wer will eine Eule als dd, wenn er einen Mage haben kann und eh klar ist, dass letzterer mehr Schaden macht?

Es würde also einfach so gehen, dass die Hybride in die Heiler oder Tankposition geschoben werden. Dummerweise wird das denjenigen überhaupt nicht gerecht, die einfach mal ihren Druiden oder Schami oder auch Priester als dd spielen wollen.

Irgendwie scheint das Hauptargument von Vielen schlicht überlesen zu werden: Wer sich einr Ini-Gruppe und erst recht einem Raid anschliesst, der ist auf seine Rolle zunächst mal festgelegt, DualSpec und Talentbäume hin- oder her. Eine Eule ist entspechend geskillt (und kann auch im kampf nicht mal eben ändern), equipped und gebuffed. Nebenbei braucht sie auch nicht heilen, da es einen Heiler gibt. heilt sie doch, macht sie eh den gefoderten geringeren Schaden. Es bleibt daher bei der Rollenverteilung in der Gruppe. Was ausserhalb der Gruppe geschieht, kann allen Mitspielern doch wohl egal sein. 

Solange der/die Heiler lebt/leben, wird i.Ü. kein dd auch nur darüber nachdenken zu heilen. Ist der Heiler tot, ist man offenbar im Kampf. In einem solchen kann man aber nicht mal eben umswitchen. Man ist also dd und nur dd, reiner dd...in jeder Situation, auf die es ankommt. Und in der darf man aber dann keinen Schaden machen? Als dd? Irgendwie doof, für die ganze Gruppe. 

Stirbt der Heiler, möchte ich mal die Eule oder den ele sehen, der den Raid in naxx oder Ulduar oder auch nur HdB am Leben hält. Ist man aber als dd festgelegt in dieser Rolle in dieser Gruppe, dann macht es keinen Sinn, weniger Damage machen zu sollen. 

Und wenn der gleiche Ele oder die gleiche Eule in der nächsten Gruppe dann als Heiler mitgeht :Where´s the problem? kommen den reinen dd doch nicht in die Quere. Die profitieren davon, dass es mehr Heiler gibt, that´s all.

Fakt ist: In jeder Gruppe gibt es weiterhin die Spezialisierung Tank, Dd und Heiler und die ist auch nicht mal eben nach Belieben austauschbar. Dass die reinen dd-Klassen was dagegen haben, dass ein dd-Hybrid genauso viel SChaden machen kann, liegt wohl eher am Eigennutz, als an Gründen wie der guten alten Rollenverteilung, oder was ich hier gelesen habe.

Was ist mit der Katze, die nur Katze spielt, mehr nicht (auch wenn sie theoretisch mehr könnte)? Darf die sich jetzt nen neuen Char hochziehen, weil sie keinen Schaden mehr machen darf? Und auch nicht wegen Supporterfähigkeiten mitgenommen würde? Das ist doch alles Unsinn, wirklich.

Nach allem verstehe ich trotzdem den Wunsch der reinen Dd-Klassen. ich finde nur nicht, dass man diesen - falschen - Gründen von Seiten Blizzards nachgeben sollte.


----------



## Irreversibel-Lou (17. Juni 2009)

~undead~ schrieb:


> mimimi
> 
> Ein Schurke macht in Trashgruppen mehr dmg mit seinem Klingenwirbel als ein Mage oder Hexxer
> Ein Schami macht im 25er an "standbossen" mehr dmg als ein Mage. Egal ob Arkan, Frostfeuer oder sonst was.
> ...



Was interessiert die Rüssi im Bossfight du nap? Gar nichts! Weil bei einem normalen Bossfight im REGELFALL der Tank das viele Leben und die Platte bzw. Hohe Rüstungswerte haben sollte. Weiß ja nich ob das bei euch in der Gilde/Realm bereits bekannt is?!
Jede Klasse ergänzt sich durch eigene Vor und Nachteile ...
Für mich persönlich seh ich beim Magier überwiegend vorteile.
So und da du der Held des tages bist: "Ein Schurke macht in Trashgruppen mehr dmg mit seinem Klingenwirbel als ein Mage oder Hexxer" Erklär mir mal wo beim Schurken das Hybrid Talent liegt! Wusste nich das der noch mehr kann ausser dmg ... mal stealth etc. ... ausgenommen ...
Zudem Trash dps und dmg eh nicht interessiert.

Ich hab eher das gefühl du bist wirklich so ein L2P fall!


----------



## ReWahn (17. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> Klar sollten Hybriden gleichviel Schaden machen.
> Reine dds müssen sich dafür ja nicht das 'Heildoch!/Tankdoch!'-Geweine anhören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



können.
wo ein schami umspeccen kann, um zu heilen, muss ein hexer ersetzt (= ausgetauscht) werden.
so gern ich es auch würde, ich kann nicht einfach auf das speccen, was grad gebraucht wird.


----------



## texus19 (18. Juni 2009)

Ein Pure dd solte meiner Meinung nach etwa 10-15% mehr dmg machen als eine Hybrid klasse.. die Gründe dafür müssten jetzt auch bis zum letzten durchgedrungen sein.


----------



## Brimser (18. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob das vielleicht schon einmal gepostet wurde, hab mit der zeit aufgehört nach zu lesen xD

also ich denke dass es im PVE ruhig sein kann dass alles klassen dasselbe schadenspotential haben.

im PVP würde ich es aber als unrichtig empfinden. da man sich als hybride auch noch hochheilen kann.

kA wie man soetwas umsetzen könnte aber ich finde im pve sollten ja alle ein ziel haben und so denk ich mir dass es gut wäre allen dasselbe schadenspotential zu geben.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (18. Juni 2009)

ein reiner dd sollte meiner meinung nach einen höheren dmg-output haben.


----------



## _Yo_ (18. Juni 2009)

Einen wichtigen Punkt übersehen viele.


Ein Hybrid hat die Möglichkeit mehrere Rollen zu übernehmen aber er kann nicht beides gleichzeitig.


Ein Eleschami kann vielleicht mal ein paar Heilsprüche casten aber einen richtigen heiler kann er nicht ersetzen.

Wenn der Schami sich entschieden hat Ele zu sein dann ist er auch nur ein DD. Hybrid gibt nur die Voraussetzungen das man zwischen den Rollen wählen kann, wenn man sich dann aber für eine entschieden hat ist man eben das andere nicht mehr. Und darum finde ich es völlig okay wenn Eles oder andere Hybriden genauso viel Schaden wie mein Mage fahren.


----------



## The Dude (18. Juni 2009)

2 Fragen:

- Inwiefern ist ein voll PVE geskillter MS Warri etwas anderes als ein "reiner DD"?
- Inwiefern ist ein Frost/PvP geskillter Mage im Raid ein "reiner DD"?

Was ist überhaupt ein reiner DD?

Ich wette wir kriegen 3450 Interpretationen - Die Wahrheit ist: Hier wird ein Konzept diskutiert, das Blizzard imho so gar nicht verfolgt. Es gibt keine Hybriden - es gibt nur Skilltrees.

Und wenn ich voll DD geskillt bin, bin ich damit ein pure DD. 
Bin ich voll Tank geskillt bin ich "pure" Tank
Und ja, wenn ich voll auf Heilung geskillt bin... tadaaa bin ich "pure" Heiler.

Ein hybrid geskillter Char wird im PvE niemals Sinn machen, Leute.


----------



## Camô (18. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> 2 Fragen:
> 
> - Inwiefern ist ein voll PVE geskillter MS Warri etwas anderes als ein "reiner DD"?
> - Inwiefern ist ein Frost/PvP geskillter Mage im Raid ein "reiner DD"?
> ...


Wenn deine Antwort nicht so lang wäre, würde ich sie als Sig nehmen, denn viel besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken. Früher waren insbesondere aber Druiden Hybriden, dennoch finde ich die Entwicklung zum gleichwertigen Allrounder gut.
Einzig und allein der bereits oft erwähnte Punkt der Dualskillung ist ein gutes Gegenargument. Hybridklassen können zwischen den Bossen effektiv switchen, während reine DD'ler in die Röhre gucken.
Vielleicht wäre es klüger gewesen, dass man während einer angefangenen ID nicht mehr wechseln kann. Das würde den unfairen Vorteil wieder ausgleichen, die Flexibilität bei der Gruppenzusammenstellung allerdings beibehalten.


----------



## Akium (18. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> Und wenn ich voll DD geskillt bin, bin ich damit ein pure DD.



Nein.  Bist du nicht.  
Spätestens in dem Moment, wo du situationsbeding umswichen könntest, auf nen zusätzlichen Heiler oder Tank, bist du kein pure-DD mehr. 

Dieser Vorteil an flexibeler Einsetzbarkeit bevorzugt Hybridklassen eindeutig in Sachen Raidaufstellung. 
Eben deswegen sollte das theoretische Potential, der reinen DD-Klassen höher sein.


----------



## xx-elf (18. Juni 2009)

Also sollte man (wenn sich das mal logisch durchließt und darüber nachdenkt), die dmg skillung von druiden, paladinen, priestern usw. in Anführungsstrichen unbrauchbar machen, bzw. sie zur Levelskillung verdammen????

Den nichts anderes wird hier gefordert.
Wer will schon nen ddpala wenn er keinen Support mehr bietet (da buffanpassung) und zudem, wie oft vorgeschlagen, 15% weniger dmg als andere macht.

Erkennt ihr das Problem?

Es würden Skillungen völlig irrelevant werden, wenn man nen pala hochgelevelt hat und eben dd sein will kuckt man dann in die Röhre.

Es ist ja nicht so das alle Hybridklassenzocker automatisch dualspec kaufen sich 314141 gefühlte equibs anlegen und reine DD Klassen voll ersetzten und ausgrenzen.

Denkt ma gut darüber nach was ihr da fordert.

Mfg
XX-Elf


----------



## Natálya (18. Juni 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass trotzdem beide gleichviel Schaden machen können sollten. Klar habe ich zB mit meinem Krieger die Alternative zu tanken, aber wenn ich DMG machen möchte, dann habe ich mich auf DMG spezialisiert genauso wie reine DD-Klassen. Außerdem erspart man sich mit einer reinen DD Klasse das ewige "nein wir brauchen aber Heiler, du must heilen" bzw. "wir brauchen Tanks, jetzt skill mal auf Tank um" Gelaber. Wenn Hybridklassen dann genauso viel DMG machen ist das nur gerechtfertigt.

@ xx-elf: du hast vollkommen recht, wenn die Hybridklassen im Schaden so stark beschnitten werden, dann bestehen DD Raider nur noch aus Magiern & co. während sich sämtliche Hybridklassen auf Heilung und/oder Tanken spezialisieren dürfen, super klasse! Jede Klasse hat die Möglichkeit Schaden zu machen, also sollte sie diese Möglichkeit auch wahrnehmen können und die dmg SKillung der Hybridklassen nicht nur fürs lvln gebrauchbar sein.


----------



## The Dude (18. Juni 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Nein.  Bist du nicht.
> Spätestens in dem Moment, wo du situationsbeding umswichen könntest, auf nen zusätzlichen Heiler oder Tank, bist du kein pure-DD mehr.
> 
> Dieser Vorteil an flexibeler Einsetzbarkeit bevorzugt Hybridklassen eindeutig in Sachen Raidaufstellung.
> Eben deswegen sollte das theoretische Potential, der reinen DD-Klassen höher sein.



Das ist nur so lange richtig wie man außen vor lässt, wieviele Plätze im Raid überhaupt Wechselkandidaten sind - und als nächstes kann man dann noch die Frage stellen WIE gewechselt wird.

Ich wage zu behaupten dass in 90% aller Fälle der Switch für einen Boss Encounter lautet Heiler zu DD oder Tank zu DD - wenn ein DD zu Heiler Switch die Regel wird, dann läuft da grundlegend was falsch in der Aufstellungsplanung.

Und wenn hier ständig der Punkt "wer kriegt den Raidplatz" strapaziert wird... schaun wir uns halt mal Ulduar an:

- wollen wir ohne Schurken gehn? Nein, allein wegen der besten Interrupt Effizienz
- wollen wir ohne Magier gehn? Nein, wegen Int Buffs und Sheeps (mindestens 2 gesetzt)
- wollen wir ohne Hexer gehn? Auf Bann und etwaige Petbuffs will man auch nicht verzichten (mindestens 2 gesetzt)
- wollen wir ohne Hunter gehn? Hunter können extrem nützliche Funktionen bei einigen Encountern ausfüllen und haben ausserdem IF

Soviel also zum rumgeiere von wegen "reine DDs haben keinen Nutzen für den Raid" - diejenigen welche dieses Argument so leidentschaftlich ins Feld führen disqualifizieren sich freilich spielerisch ein wenig, aber nicht aufgrund des Klassendesigns.

Spinnen wir die Sache aber mal weiter und nehmen die "Hybridklassen" für den DD Slot her:

- wollen wir ohne Eleschami gehn? - ich hab gehört der hat so ein Spelldamage Totem, nen Kampfrausch CD und Dinge die gegen Fear für seine Gruppe helfen...
- wollen wir ohne Vergelter gehn? - (abseits der Segen) Vergelteraura ist ein extrem nützlicher Buff für die Nahkampfgruppe
- wollen wir ohne Eule gehn? - 5% Crit für alle Caster und möglicher TW Buff

Diese Liste lässt sich beliebig fortführen. 

Wer also auch immer versucht sein Anrecht auf mehr Schaden gegenüber einem anderen durch einen relativen Grad an Nützlichkeit im Raid zu verargumentieren muss sich den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, seine Klasse nicht verstanden zu haben.


----------



## xx-elf (18. Juni 2009)

Naja ich verstehe schon was er meint, i 25er z.B. würde man dann eben buffdd klassen wie magier usw. 1x mitnehmen wegen buffs. Und den rest Hybdrid.

Das ist seine Überlegung und eigt kompletter Müll. Den man nimmt in der Regel (wenn alle Buffs vorhanden sind), ne bestimmte Anzahl an range und meleeddler mit, bei denen ist dann eben der schaden bzw. die Funktion entscheidend und nicht die klasse.

Switchen tun im raid in der regel max 1-3 Personen. Das sind dann übeflüssige Tanks z.B. oder nen dd auf heal wenn der boss ma etwas schwerer ist (Stichwort:Hodir). 

Ich gehe übrigens hier nur vom 25er aus.

Zudem motzen viele rum das Hybdrid klassen, ja soviel auswahl haben und alle andern so eingeschränkt sind.
Also nochmal logisch Nachdenken, alle Klassen haben 3 Talentbäume, ok ich gebe zu es gibt auch relativ überflüssige wie Bm-Jäger, aber das sind Ausnahmen.

Also haben alle 3 Möglichkeiten Schaden zu machen, zu heilen, zu tanken oder sich auf Pvp zu spezialisiert  (schurke, täuschung). Klar wird nen mage immer hinten stehen und auf den Boss casten, das ist auch nur logisch. Aber wie, was du castest (Frost/Arkan/Feuer) bleibt dir überlassen.

Auswahl gibt es genug. Und wer jetzt noch immer schlechte laune hat in richtung dd= ddler und hybdrie = Overpowerd,
kann sich ja mal nen Hybriden leveln, dann in nen ini gehen und als Priester in Dm sagen ich bin ddler ich heile nicht.

Mfg
XX-Elf


----------



## Darussios (18. Juni 2009)

Wer sich für einen Hybriden und dafür für Vielseitigkeit entscheidet, soll auch den entsprechenden Preis dafür zahlen, nämlich weniger dmg sonst verlieren Pure-DD's ihre Existenzberechtigung.

Es sollte Idealerweise so aussehen:

Pure-DD's*>*Zweifach-Hybride(z.B. Schamanen)*>*Dreifachhybriden(z.B. Druiden)

Mfg


----------



## Kiffat (18. Juni 2009)

Ich sachs mal so:

Irgendwie sollten sie gleich viel Schaden machen, da pure dd´s auch net healen bzw. tanken können. (Mage, Schurke, Hunter, Warlock (wobei ich schon mit schurken und hexern getankt habe...))

Es gibt keine pure healers, also healt da auch keiner mehr als der andere (equip abhängig (wie immer -.-))

/Kiffat


----------



## xx-elf (18. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wer sich für einen Hybriden und dafür für Vielseitigkeit entscheidet, soll auch den entsprechenden Preis dafür zahlen, nämlich weniger dmg sonst verlieren Pure-DD's ihre Existenzberechtigung.
> 
> Es sollte Idealerweise so aussehen:
> 
> ...



Les dir nochmal die oberen 3-4 Beiträge durch bitte...danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Edit und Schamanen sind 3fach(melee, heal, cast) Hybdriden und druiden 4fach (melee, tank, cast, heal)


----------



## Deligor (18. Juni 2009)

Das Problem löst sich doch eigendlich von selbst:

Lasst doch die Hybriden mal Heilen oder Tanken....genau in dem Moment, wo die das machen sinkt auch ihre Dps und sie machen automatisch weniger Schaden als ein purer DD. Solange sie die rolle eines DD einnehmen können sie ja ruhig genausoviel Schaden machen wie ein reiner DD...aber sobald dieses "Die können aber heilen/tanken"-Geheul erst wird machen sie doch weniger Schaden...also wozu die Aufregung?

Im PvP ist das n bissi was anderes...aber da haben reine DDs auch einfach die größere Auswahl

Mfg Del


----------



## marqs (18. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wer sich für einen Hybriden und dafür für Vielseitigkeit entscheidet, soll auch den entsprechenden Preis dafür zahlen, nämlich weniger dmg sonst verlieren Pure-DD's ihre Existenzberechtigung.
> 
> Es sollte Idealerweise so aussehen:
> 
> ...


dürfen druiden dann auch am schlechtesten heilen/tanken? dicht gefolgt vom pala? laut deiner logik schon...


----------



## Darussios (18. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Les dir nochmal die oberen 3-4 Beiträge durch bitte...danke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sehe die Hybriden Definition einfacher und anders.
Ich sehe drei Rollen: DD, Tank Heal.
Kann man jetzt bei Bedarf wie du es tust auch auf Range-DD, Melee-DD, Tank, Heal ausdehnen, mach ich jetzt aber nicht, um es besser darstellen zu können.
Vielleicht hab ich mich auch etwas undeutlich im ersten Post von mir in diesem Thread ausgedrückt.
Hybriden sollten oben genannter Rangfolge weniger Dmg machen als Pure-DD's.
Das heißt nicht, dass sie im Dmg generft werden sollen.
Wir können Pure-DD's auch buffen in die andere Richtung.
Anstatt Hybriden wie vorgeschlagen 15% dmg zu nehmen, können wir Pure-DD's stattdessen 15% dmg geben.
Außerdem gehe ich nicht nur von 25er Raids aus, sondern von der allgemeinen Gruppensituation, das heißt ich betrachte 5er Gruppen, 10er Raids und 25er Raids.

Ganz früher, vielleicht erinnern sich manche so ganz dunkel, waren Hybriden dafür gedacht, dass sie die Rolle übernehmen können, die fehlt.
Sie können alles, aber nix davon so gut wie die dazugehörige Originalklasse.
Ein Feral-Dudu kann als Katze sich genausoranschleichen wie ein Schurke und hat auch Finishing Moves etc, hat aber nicht alle Fähigkeiten des Schurken und sollte auch nicht soviel dmg machen wie ein Schurke.
Hybriden waren dazu da, fehlende Rollen auszufüllen.

Es fehlt ein DD'ler in der Gruppe und im lf ist kein Pure-DD aber ein paar Hybride, dann lädt man einen der Hybriden, damit er die DD-Rolle ausfüllt.

So sollte es sein.

So ist es aber nicht und das ist fehlerhaft.
Das ein Raid kunterbunt gemischt ist, ist mir durchaus klar.
Dass man Vergelter etc mitnimmt kommt sowieso zwangsläufig zu stande, weil nicht nur z.B. Druiden in der Gruppensuche sind sondern auch Vertreter der anderen neun Klassen.


----------



## Natálya (18. Juni 2009)

Übrigends kann es auch sehr von Vorteil sein, nicht so viele Rollen wählen zu können. Nehmen wir mal den Druiden: ich habe die Wahl zwischen NahkampfDD, FernkampfDD, Tank und Heiler. Dann habe ich die Wahl zwischen PvP und PvE, macht insgesamt 8(!!!!) verschiedene Möglichkeiten einen Druiden zu spielen. Jetzt braucht man aber für alles ein eigenese Set und das schwierigste: Verständnis und etwas Können für seine Rolle. Reine DD Klassen haben im Grunde genommen genau 2 mögliche Rollen: DD im PvE oder DD im PvP. 
Mir persönlich gehts mim Druiden so, dass ich gerne mal alles ausprobieren will, heißt ich bin größtenteils damit beschäftigt EQ zu sammeln und mich in die neue Rolle/Skillung einzuarbeiten. Mit einer reinen DD Klasse entfällt das größtenteils. Man hat nicht so viel Auswahl, man muss nicht so viel Zeit investieren um alles mal auszuprobieren und sich dann einzuarbeiten und man wird nicht so wirklich in den Konflikt kommen "was will ich denn machen", weil so viel Auswahl gibts ja nicht. Man hat also mehr Zeit sich in etwas einzuarbeiten und damit zu recht zu kommen. Und wenn jetzt die Hybridklassen auch noch weniger Schaden machen sollen, obwohl sie sich bei jeder Rollenänderung neu einfinden müssen ist wohl ziemlich unfair.


----------



## Dicun (18. Juni 2009)

Das ist ein echt komplexes Problem. 

Wenn man als reiner DD mehr Schaden fährt, werden weniger Hybrid-DDs in Gruppen geladen.

Wenn beide gleichviel Schaden machen, werden weniger reine DDs zocken, da man als Hybrid
Spaß an verschiedenen Rollen haben kann UND zwei Rollen hat, aufgrund derer man sich in Gruppen
laden lassen kann.

Ich habe, da ich eine Jägerin zocke, gaaaaanz objektiv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dafür gevoted, daß pure DDs mehr Schaden
machen sollten. Denn ein Hybrid kann in einer Ini dank Dualspec seine Talente wechseln, um bei verschiedenen
Gegnern die jeweils passende Rolle einzunehmen. 
Okay, Manko dabei ist z Zt , daß er auch doppelt Equip mitschleppen muss. Da ist wiederum Blizz gefordert
endlich einen vernünftigen Ausrüstungsmanager à la Diablo II anzubieten.


----------



## BlackBirdone (18. Juni 2009)

Klar sollen diese weniger schadne machen meienr Meinugn nach Grund, ich kann mir für eine Ini nur einen DD platz suchen (als Hexer).

Hybrieden können Equp vorrausgesetzt 1 Flexierbler reagieren auch mal heilen z.B.

Sie sollten alles gut können vom Dmg her, sehr gut sollten aber nur pure DDs sein, sonst kann ich gleich nen Hybrieden zocken.


----------



## Natálya (18. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ganz früher, vielleicht erinnern sich manche so ganz dunkel, waren Hybriden dafür gedacht, dass sie die Rolle übernehmen können, die fehlt.
> Sie können alles, aber nix davon so gut wie die dazugehörige Originalklasse.


Also sind Hybride nur dazu da die Lücke zu füllen, die uns die reinen DDs, also sprich die Heil und Tank Rolle, zu füllen. Klasse. Weißte wenn's so wär, dass Hybride die Lücken füllen sollten, dann müsste es aber auch reine Heil und Tank Klassen geben, und das gibt's nicht. Also haben Hybride meiner Meinung genauso ein Recht auf eine richitge DD Rolle (kein Lückenbüser).


----------



## Rietze (18. Juni 2009)

Wenn du deine Klasse zocken kannst, machst du als Hybrid mehr als ein Pure dd, und umgekehrt, momentan ist das eig recht gleich...


Wie Blizzard schon sagte : "bring the Player, not the Class"


----------



## Thewizard76 (18. Juni 2009)

Mir fehlte der Punkt.
Etwas weniger dafür besseren Support.


----------



## florilan (18. Juni 2009)

falls noch nicht erwähnt ich meine mich zu erinnern das laut schneesturm pure-dd klassen 5% mehr schaden machen (von grund auf) als die sogenannten hybrid klassen. der rest liegt einfach an der person die dahinter das geschehen steuert.


----------



## Freakypriest (18. Juni 2009)

Warum nicht einfach mal davon ausgehen das ALLE Klassen pure DD's sind!!! Und ein paar davon haben die möglichkeit auf Heal oder Tank zu gehen.


----------



## Enris (18. Juni 2009)

Hi!

Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass "Hybriden" den gleichen Schaden machen sollten.
Aber dennoch, lasst uns mal überlegen was wäre wenn dem nicht so ist und der angedachte 10% Unterschied wäre..

Beispiel Druide: Sein derzeitiger Vorteil gegenüber einem "pure dd" ist doch wie viele sagen der Buff MdW/GdW oder Anregen... sollte er nun 10% weniger Schaden machen als zb ein Schurke dann würden doch alle sagen.. nö lass uns den lieber als Baum mitnehmen kann den Buff genauso und dann hätten wir wieder den Platz für nen "pure dd" der ja mehr schaden macht.

Somit wird es für Hybrid Klassen wieder extrem schwer als dd mitgenommen zu werden..

Anderes Beispiel der Vergelter pre Wotlk... er machte angeblich keinen Schaden hatte aber dennoch enorme Vorteile was den Gruppenbuff anging... und wurde er als dd´ler mitgenommen? eher seltener als andere Klassen.... da lassen wir den Pala lieber heilen, das kann er doch recht gut und die Buffs kann er ja auch als Holy verteilen.

Und eins noch Leute... vergesst endlich dieses denken vonwegen Hybridklassen können mal eben so im Handumdrehen alles retten indem zb der Baum infight zum Bären wird und dadurch den raid rettet oder die Katze mal eben den raid hochheilt... das ist nicht möglich..klar sie können wenn nötig ausserhalb eines kampfes die Skillung anpassen doch solange er als dd geskillt ist ist er ein vollwertiger dd und wenn er Heiler geskillt ist, ist er ein vollwertiger Heiler und nicht dd/Heiler oder Tank/Heiler, sowas gibt es nicht.

Naja das sind meine Gedanken dazu.

Viel spaß noch
lg Enris


----------



## xx-elf (18. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Hybriden Definition einfacher und anders.
> Ich sehe drei Rollen: DD, Tank Heal.
> Kann man jetzt bei Bedarf wie du es tust auch auf Range-DD, Melee-DD, Tank, Heal ausdehnen, mach ich jetzt aber nicht, um es besser darstellen zu können.
> Vielleicht hab ich mich auch etwas undeutlich im ersten Post von mir in diesem Thread ausgedrückt.
> ...



Nur zur Info diesen Hybriden Support gibt es nicht mehr hat Blizzard rausgepatch, wie ich finde zu recht.
Eleschamis warun zu Bc Zeiten müll, der dmg war mau und als healer bzw. meleesupporter mehr zu gebrauchen.

Und wenn reinddler 15% mehr dmg machen, werden hybrideddler auch nicht mitgenommen weil sie weniger dmg fahren, egal ob nerv oder push Hybridedds sind dann überflüssige Skillungen punkt.

Ich hab kein bock als *Lückenfüller* mitzugehen nach dem motto hmm kein superdd, müssen wir eben nen Hybride dd mitnehmen. Super

Deine Rolleineinteilung tank, dd heal ist ja ok ist eben ansichtssache.


@Edit: Da einige (und ich kann das durchaus verstehen) nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen haben. Ich hänge nochmal meinen ersten Beitrag, da ich keine Lust habe mich zu wiederholen
MFG
XX-Elf


----------



## Spaceflyer (18. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele reine dds und hybrid klassen. wie schon gesagt wurde. ein shadow oder eine eule werden im grunde bis auf wenige ausnahmen in dieser form bleiben. die manakosten für einen heilzauber sind sehr groß. ich heile ab und zu mit meinem druiden in moonkin skillung in ankahet. weil es beim endboss teilweise garnicht anders geht. aber da muss ich dann immer alle cd und tränke brauchen, die ich bekommen kann, weil der manaverbrauch so groß ist. dagegen die heilung, ich schaff es alle immer oben zu halten, was aber an meinem equip liegt. fazit. manchmal ist es auch gut wenn man mal als dd heilen kann. 

aber der schaden sollte von allen ungefähr gleich sein. man nimmt einen mage nicht nur wegen dem schaden mit, sondern er gibt allen intelligenz, stellt gerne mal einen tisch auf und wenn mann feuer geskillt ist, gibt er dem gegner noch einen nette debuff. hexenmeister geben seelensteine, gesundheitssteine, stellen einen portstein auf und geben den tanks noch mehr life.

jeder hat seine fähigkeiten, die in einem raid gebraucht werden und wenn ein hybrid in einen raid oder gruppe geht und als dd dabei ist. wird keiner sagen er muss andauernd heilen. denn das ist nicht seine aufgabe. er muss in eine kurzen zeit soviel schaden wie möglich machen. von daher ist die diskusion irrelevant. jeder hat im solospiel möglichkeiten sich die gegner vom halse zu halten. oder sich irgentwie zu schützen. also macht hier nicht so einen großen streit. wir sind alle in einem boot und freuen uns in gruppen oder raids immer über die buffs oder debuffs auf dem boss, die eine klasse bereitstellt. in einem 25ger ist jede klasse wichtig und bekommt ihren respeckt.

in dem sinne noch einen schönen tag.


----------



## xx-elf (18. Juni 2009)

Also sollte man (wenn sich das mal logisch durchließt und darüber nachdenkt), die dmg skillung von druiden, paladinen, priestern usw. in Anführungsstrichen unbrauchbar machen, bzw. sie zur Levelskillung verdammen????

Den nichts anderes wird hier gefordert.
Wer will schon nen ddpala wenn er keinen Support mehr bietet (da buffanpassung) und zudem, wie oft vorgeschlagen, 15% weniger dmg als andere macht.

Erkennt ihr das Problem?

Es würden Skillungen völlig irrelevant werden, wenn man nen pala hochgelevelt hat und eben dd sein will kuckt man dann in die Röhre.

Es ist ja nicht so das alle Hybridklassenzocker automatisch dualspec kaufen sich 314141 gefühlte equibs anlegen und reine DD Klassen voll ersetzten und ausgrenzen.

Denkt ma gut darüber nach was ihr da fordert.

Mfg
XX-Elf


----------



## Mindista (18. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Also sollte man (wenn sich das mal logisch durchließt und darüber nachdenkt), die dmg skillung von druiden, paladinen, priestern usw. in Anführungsstrichen unbrauchbar machen, bzw. sie zur Levelskillung verdammen????
> 
> Den nichts anderes wird hier gefordert.
> Wer will schon nen ddpala wenn er keinen Support mehr bietet (da buffanpassung) und zudem, wie oft vorgeschlagen, 15% weniger dmg als andere macht.
> ...



wenn die mit den forderungen durchkommen, was ich allerdings bezweifel, sollte man den reinen DD auch gruppenbuffs/support wegnehmen.

jäger?  mal des jägers bitte nur noch für einen selber, irreführung? weg, erfrischung des sv weg, etc.
magier? intbuff für gruppe weg, +3% crit für einen mitspieler bitte weg, debuff aufn gegner bitte nur für den magier selber, ...
hexer? seelenstein nur noch auf einen selber, buffs der dämonen bitte weg, fluch der pein etc weg,...
schurke? schurkenhandel weg, +2% dmg ausm combatbaum bitte weg, +3%crit ausm meuchelbaum bitte weg, etc...


kann ja nicht sein das reine DD noch abseits vom dmg etwas machen 

auch wenn man es nicht mehr soviel benötigt, kann man sogar soweit gehen das den reinen DD der cc im pve weggenommen wird, beim sheepen/sappen macht man ja kein schaden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AmigaLink (18. Juni 2009)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde es gerne so sehen, wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass das extrem schwer umzusetzen ist:
> 
> - ohne buffs bzw. Raidunterstützung sollten alle Klassen ähnlich gut beim Schaden machen sein (sprich: bei vergleichbarer Ausrüstung machen Mage und Druide etc. vergleichbaren Schaden). Das ist wichtig fürs Solo-Spiel und für 5-Mann-Instanzen
> - mit buffs bzw. Raidunterstützung sollten reine Schadensklassen besseren Schaden machen, wobei der Support von den Hybriden kommt (somit braucht man im Raid eine gute Mischung)
> ...


*/ SIGN*


----------



## .Côco (18. Juni 2009)

Mindista schrieb:


> wenn die mit den forderungen durchkommen, was ich allerdings bezweifel, sollte man den reinen DD auch gruppenbuffs/support wegnehmen.
> 
> jäger?  mal des jägers bitte nur noch für einen selber, irreführung? weg, erfrischung des sv weg, etc.
> magier? intbuff für gruppe weg, +3% crit für einen mitspieler bitte weg, debuff aufn gegner bitte nur für den magier selber, ...
> ...



/applaus

Endlich mal einer der genau meiner Meinung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (18. Juni 2009)

Völlig richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KeineGeige (18. Juni 2009)

*froi*

ich mag diese diskussionen ein bissel... und wundertoll ist, wie sie in regelmäßigen abständen aufstößt... 

immer dieses geheule der 4 nuhp-klassen... zu doof, was anderes als schaden zu machen und dann noch rumheulen, weil andere im pipimeter vor ihnen sind... man könnte ja mal ein ganz feines 'l2p' in die runde werfen... 

genug der überspitzten darstellung teil 1...

überlegt mal bitte folgendes... ein ganz normaler raid... naxx25 zb... 

wir haben
2 tanks... reichen für das normale geplänkel (egal welche klassen)
5 heiler... reichen eigentlich für alles (egal welche klassen)
1 dd/tank für patch, kel und vllt auch 4hm
= 8 positionen, die nicht mit den 4 dd-klasssen gefüllt weden können
=17 positionen, die mit den 4 dd-klassen gefüllt werden.

also nehmen wir 
4 schurken, macht 2 melee-camps bei kel und n bissel unterbrechen können sie auch
4 magier, machen ja gut pewpew
4 hexer, machen ja gut pewpew
4 jäger, machen ja gut pewpew
1 magier/hexer/jäger, weil range-dd's praktischer sind.

was glaubt ihr, werte 'reine dd's' wer als erster schreit, das seine klasse viel zu oft im raid vertreten ist, alle anderen ja nur itemgeier sind und man selbst der einzige impah-r0xx0r ist?
bestimmt die 6 klassen, die sich mit übelsten 8 raidplätzen zufrieden geben müssen... 
solange jeder items möchte, wird auch jeder darauf achten, dass es eine ausgeglichene verteilung an klassen ist. gerade weil nicht nur 4 klassen klassen dmg machen können.

oh lol... ihr seid so goil... lasst euch int buffen, bevor ihr nachdenkt... (bissel ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


jeder raider sollte seine rolle perfekt ausfüllen, sonst ist seine rolle nicht notwendig. und dann braucht man auch diese schicke klassenvielfalt nicht. 
und lest die beiträge der anderen hybriden: wenn man eine rolle ausgewählt hat, ist es fürn po, dies während des kampfes zu ändern, man bringt keine leistung!

und hört bitte endlich auf, die hybriden zu verteufeln. schließlich seid ihr es, die die unflexiblen klassen spielen. aus welchen gründen auch immer.


grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (18. Juni 2009)

Hm, Schaden sollten sie den gleichen Machen, sonst wären es total unsinnig Hybride als DD in Raids mitzunehmen. Zumal man dann auch darüber diskutieren muss, ob ein Paladin a) weniger Schaden macht als ein Schurke, b) schlechter heilt UND schlechter tankt als seine Kollegen, die ja häufig nur zwei Professionen verfolgen können.

Die pure DD haben meiner Meinung nach als Ersatz für die fehlenden Hybridfähigkeiten ausreichend andere Schutzmöglichkeiten in die Hand gegeben bekommen. Schamanen neiden den Schurken den Vanish, den Hexern den Fear ... etc. Ein Schamane, der Aggro von einem Mob hat, hat null Chance, sich dagegen ernsthaft und schnell zu wehren - außer sich vielleicht zu heilen, was aber meist sinnlos ist.


----------



## MadMat (18. Juni 2009)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Bevor das geflame los geht..
> Es geht nicht darum dass Hybride immer weniger Schaden zu fahren haben als reine DDler - es geht darum dass das SchadensPOTENZIAL niedriger ist..was der Spieler damit anfängt ist eine andere Sache.. so kommen auch die Top Krieger/DKs/Paladine zustande die Welten vor Schurken oder Magiern stehen..Equip- und Können-Unterschied.
> Bei uns sind Paladine und Druiden noch vor Magiern und Hexern (u.a. equiprelevant) deshalb erlaub ich mir erstmal garkein Urteil
> 
> ...



Da die echten Hybriden keine spezielle Aufgabe mehr haben, sollten Sie mindesten genausoviel Dmg fahren.
Sollte man zurück zum Urspung der Hybriden gehen, dann auch Dmg wieder runter. Es hatte mal einen Sinn, diese Art der "Klasse" zu wählen.

Grüße


----------



## TitaniumX (18. Juni 2009)

Ich denke die Frage ist einfach falsch gestellt.
Die wahre Frage lautet doch: 

Was ist ein Hybride ? // Gibt es noch welche ?

Nun ich denke von WoW Classic ausgehen, dass es eigentlich keine sogenannten Hybriden mehr gibt.

Ich erinnere hier an Zeiten wo man einen Ele z.b. durchaus mitgenommen hat mit dem Argument : "Wenn der Heiler umfallt dann soll der halt weiterheilen, ..." etc.

Wobei ich hier eigentlich vom Tagesgeschäft spreche. ( Damals Instanzen farmen ) ( Heute Heroics / Raiden )

1. Geht das nur mehr selten bis nie.
2. Hat sich das Spiel voll gewandelt.

Heute bist du ( bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ) entweder eine PURE Klasse mit verschiedenen, hier auch HYBRIDEN, Talentmöglichkeiten.
ODER 
Eine Hybridklasse mit KEINE Möglichkeit einer vollen Hybridskillung, da du sonst zu sehr unter deiner Hauptrolle leidest ( DPS, Healing oder Tanking) je nachdem.

Ergo ist eigentlich jeder ein Hybride oder keiner.


Somit entfällt eigentlich auch vollends die Frage, da jeder der sich einer Funktion verschrieben hat, diese auch so gut wie jeder andere erfüllen können KANN.

Wobei es hier wiederum um eine THEORETHISCHE Möglichkeit geht, als es sollten keine künstliche Schranken geben ( von Blizzard. )

Vielmehr wäre es endlich angebracht die Klassen wieder mehr zu differieren, dass wirklich jede Klasse wieder gebraucht wird.
Dies war in TBC wie auch Klassik wesentlich besser gelöst.

Und bevor Vorwürfe kommen, ich habe PURE und HYBRID Klassen gespielt und spiele beides noch heute. ( Priest, Hunter, Shammy, DK, Warrior und Mage)


----------



## MadMat (18. Juni 2009)

Das meine ich ja, TitanumX,

mein Bsp: "Manabatterie". Wer den Ausdruck nie gelesen/gehört hat, der weis auch sicher nicht was ne hybride Klasse ist. Inzwischen ne reine Dmg-Maschine mit einigen Annehmlichkeiten und vielen schiefen Blicken. Warum reines Dmg - weil das eigentlich angedachte Hybride (ich nenn es Sub-Klasse - aber nicht negativ)
verlohren geht. Bisschen Dispel, ja, Heilen? Naja..geht auch ohne den Support. Und das, worauf es ankam machen jetzt mehrere Klassen. Mal abgesehen davon,
dass die Skalierung nicht gegeben ist. Denke TitanbumX weis was ich meine. 

So gehts auch anderen Sub-Klassen

Grüße


----------



## Razarc (18. Juni 2009)

@TitaniumX:

Bei dir kommts mir so vor als wüsstest du selber nicht was eine Hybridklasse ist oder?

Wenn z.b ein Hybridauto im Wasser rumdüst ist es vielleicht zehmal langsamer als an Land aber trotzdem noch ein Hybrid...

Also was soll der Satz von wegen



> Eine Hybridklasse mit KEINE Möglichkeit einer vollen Hybridskillung, da du sonst zu sehr unter deiner Hauptrolle leidest ( DPS, Healing oder Tanking) je nachdem.



Desweiteren ist es wahr das es nicht viel bringt WÄHREND dem Kampf eine andere Richtung einzuschlagen im Bezug auf Heal, Tank, DPS aber wer sich an der Argumentation jetz aufhängt und behauptet jeder sollte gleich viel DMG machen weil man unterm Kampf net switchen kann, der verfehlt das Thema.

Die Supporter Fähigkeiten vom Pure zum Hybriden sind eh schon sehr sehr gering.
Warum also hat man dieses Verhältnis nicht auch beim DPS übernommen??

Support: Pure < Hybrid
DMG:     Hybrid < Pure

Mehr Support für Hybrid weniger DMG 

so on...


----------



## xx-elf (18. Juni 2009)

Razarc schrieb:


> Support: Pure < Hybrid
> DMG:     Hybrid < Pure
> 
> Mehr Support für Hybrid weniger DMG
> ...



Tja wird wohl niemals verwirklicht werden.
Blizzard sagt ja schon das alle klassen möglichst angeglichen werden sollen.

Es gibt inzwischen ja auch nurnoch sehr wenige buffs die nur 1 Klasse kann (sdk,ausdauer vom Priester, sdr (teilweise) ) 

Deswegen macht es sinn das alle gleich viel dmg machen. Hybride klassen haben nur mehr möglichkeiten >zwischen< den Kämpfen equib und skillung zu tauschen nicht mehr

Und mit 





> Eine Hybridklasse mit KEINE Möglichkeit einer vollen Hybridskillung, da du sonst zu sehr unter deiner Hauptrolle leidest ( DPS, Healing oder Tanking) je nachdem.


 ist gemeint z.B. als schamane etwas in Elementar und etwas in heilung zu skillen so das man im kampf mal heilen mal schaden machen kann.

Funzt in der Praxis höchstens in Arena

MFG
XX-Elf


----------



## FrustmaN (18. Juni 2009)

ich bin jetzt bis seite 5 gekommen und immer wieder lese ich das gleiche:

ich heile als shadow, katze, vergelter,... nicht also muß ich auch genauso viel schaden machen wie reine schadensklassen.....              (nicht wortwörtlich, aber so in der essenz dürfte es stimmen)

denke an dieser aussage wird sich auch die restlichen seiten (die ich nicht gelesen habe) kaum etwas ändern.

meine meinung: wer als hybrid eh nie/nicht heilt hat sicher auch nchts dagegen wenn er ne extra "dmg-gestalt" bekommt (ähnlich schattenform priester) und in der den gleichen schaden macht wie ein dd

ABER (und das ist das entscheidende)

dann soll ein wechsel in die "heilfähige gestalt" einen cd von 1 sec (oder mehr) haben und die (eh nie verwendeten) heilfähigkeiten werden auf 25% (oder von mir aus 50%) reduziert .

aber NEIN, nun geht das geheule los von wegen wie unfair, blabla, ....

was nun, entweder dd oder heiler ???



im raid ist es einfach: je mehr dmg je schneller fällt der boss >> jeder hat was davon

so weit so gut, was ist nun mit pvp ? im raid würde der "gestaltwechsel" keinen nachteil bringen, da ja nach aussage der ganzen hybride eh nie geheilt wird, aber was würden denn die gleichen leute zu der änderung sagen wenn sie die auswirkungen im pvp betrachten.

und auch wenn es hier nur wenige interessiert (pvp gehört ja eh nicht richtig zu wow, da wow ein pve spiel ist,....) im pvp und NUR im pvp ist es ein entscheidender faktor:

-einen paladin (egal welche skillung zu killen bedarf dem nahezu 3 fachen aufwand an dmg seiner full hp ( blase, handauflegen, normal hp)

-einem druiden (und DK je nach skillung) muß man mindestens 2 mal die hps weghaun

-ein schami vll eher nur 1,5fache hp

-priester ähnlich wie schami


ein schurke, magier, krieger, jäger, wl ist allerdings im gegenzug bereits nach dem *einmaligen* verlust seiner gesamten HP endgültig tot. 
jeder der nun mit eisblock, vanish, totstellen oder sonstigen deffensiven methoden anfängt hat den sinn nicht verstanden, da man dadurch evtl länger (mehr oder weniger) überlebt, aber seine hp nicht einfach mal so auf das 1,5 fache aufblasen kann.


würde man also die sache mit dem hybrid= volle dps aber mit einschränkung was das heilen betrifft, durchziehn, dann ginge das geheule doch erst richtig los.


abschließend nochmal in kurzform (für lesefaule):

gleiche DPS ? JA, aber mit einschränkung was die heilfähigkeit betrifft und die einschränkung MUß entsprechend hoch ausfallen, damit es auch halbwegs gerecht ist.



p.s.: krieger, schurke,... könnnen sich ja per verband oder trank heilen zählt nicht, da es kein klassenspezifisches heilen ist, es kann jeder, also nicht relevant!


----------



## marqs (18. Juni 2009)

hm, an sich find ich ja wie erwähnt die 5-10% mehr dmg unfair...

aber zu was ganz anderem: wie weißt du als raidleiter, inwieweit der spieler seinen char ausreizen kann? und da kommen deutlich mehr als 10% Damage her...
also schau ich doch eigentlich auf einschlägige bewertungsseiten/armory nach... und da sind, wie ich schon mal schrieb, allein da sie stoff tragen, die meisten stoffie-"pure-dd"ler den anderen überlegen (zu bc kam ich mit voll kara gerade so selfbuffed auf 1kspell, für mage/hexer deutlich einfacher zu holen.

Aber zurück zum topic: wenn du nicht weißt, wieviel erfahrung der spieler hat, kannst du ohne probleme auch nen pure-ddler nehmen: er sollte sich seit 80 stufen und einigen raid-teilnahmen mit seiner mechanik vom schaden machen auskennen, bei nem pala/schami ist das nicht so gegeben (soll es durchaus geben, daß der ein oder andere hauptberufliche tank/heiler sich ma als ddler ausprobiert und naturgemäß nicht so mit der ihm eigenen klassenmechanik für seinen char vertraut ist).
Also spricht die anzunehmende Erfahrung eh für die mitnahme eines pure-dd (gut, 1-2 "Notnägel"-Hybriden sollte man sicher einplanen, falls mal ein stammspieler gehen muss oder die schwache raidzusammensetzung nen heiler mehr erfordert).

Die Argumentation, daß man als Hybrid n Aushilfs-DD ist, hinkt deutlich. Was soll ich nen AushilfsDD mitnehmen? is ma im lfg kein DD der Arbeit sucht? DAS ist wohl mehr als unwahrscheinlich, hinter gefühlten 95% der Suchenden steht so ein kleines nettes Schwert.... und nein, das sind wohl nicht alles Hybriden, die ihre eigentlich Aufgabe (heilen/tanken) verweigern. Also kommt nicht mit: "Na wenn wir unbedingt noch nen DDler brauchen, nehmen wir aus reiner Menschlichkeit dann auch den Hybriden mit, wenn sich sonst nix findet... Und darauf würde es bei einer deutlichen Einschränkung des Hybrid-DD kommen.
Und nur mal so zur allgemeinen Fairness, ihr arroganten Schadensausteiler: sollen 60% der spieler beschnitten werden, wenns um die dmg-fähigkeit geht, damit 40% sich ihres platztes sicher sein können (v.a. da der dd-pool im raid eh der deutlich größte ist).


Btw., die Überlegung, daß pures keinen platz mehr kriegen, wenn hybriden auch was anderes können, support und flexibel sein... who cares? Wer spielt von euch so dermaßen im Progress, daß solche Überlegungen bei ner Raidzusammenstellung gemacht werden. DD´s frag ich der Reihe nach im lfg, oder schau, welche klasse noch nicht vertreten ist (Loot-Verteilung und so...) Man stelle sich Archa-Kammer mit nur 3-4 Klassen vor.... 60% aller drops gehen so ins Leere...
Also schon aufgrund der eigenen Item-Versorgung freut euch, daß hybriden mitkommen, das sind potentiell weniger schurken/mages die auf das gleiche zeug need haben


----------



## Thufeist (18. Juni 2009)

Ich finde der Schaden sollte annähernd gleich sein, jedoch sollte reine DD Klassen mehr möglichkeiten behalten als Hybrid..
Beispiel Dudu Katze und Schurke.. beide machen gut Schaden, jedoch kann der Schurke ihn atm besser umsetzen weil er öfters Stunnen kann, verschwinden etc.


----------



## MadMat (18. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Tja wird wohl niemals verwirklicht werden.
> Blizzard sagt ja schon das alle klassen möglichst angeglichen werden sollen.
> 
> Es gibt inzwischen ja auch nurnoch sehr wenige buffs die nur 1 Klasse kann (sdk,ausdauer vom Priester, sdr (teilweise) )
> ...



Hm naja.....Wenn man Hybrid als Dualskill bzw Richtungen nimmt, dann schon.
Aber z.b. ist ein Heilpriester kein Hybrid, auch wenn er sicher SW:S kann. 
Hingegen ist ein Shadow ein Hybrid. Da er Heilen "könnte", wenn auch nicht so prall. Ein Heiler, der hingegen Heiliges Feuer als DD drückt ist kein Hybrid, da
es ein heiliger Zauber ist. Die gleichzeitige Benutzung der Möglichkeiten ist etwas Hybrides. Wie Dein Bsp mit dem Schamanen.


Grüße


----------



## Enris (18. Juni 2009)

FrustmaN schrieb:


> dann soll ein wechsel in die "heilfähige gestalt" einen cd von 1 sec (oder mehr) haben und die (eh nie verwendeten) heilfähigkeiten werden auf 25% (oder von mir aus 50%) reduziert .




Hi! 

Also ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen, dass wenn ein nicht Heiler geskillter Schamane (lvl 70 darüber ka) oder Druide (lvl 80) heilt kommt das nichtmal ansatzweise an einen Heiler geskillten ran also sind was das angeht die von dir angegebenen % Werte schon von vornherein vorhanden.

Natürlich kann man das jetz wieder auseinandernehmen vonwegen... ich meine doch den im tooltip angegebenen Wert aber das ist dann wirklich lächerlich...

naja aber wenn man sich diese endlosen Seiten hier ansieht glaube ich das die "pure" leute sich immer benachteiligt sehn werden... bis es endlich soweit ist wie bei einer Klasse in einem anderen mmorpg das ich nicht nennen will bei dem alle heilzauber blockiert werden wenn man schaden macht oder umgekehrt... naja nur geht dann vollkommen der sinn von den Hybridklassen in wow verloren... 

Da soll dann mal einer sagen Blizz is dafür verantwortlich das das Spiel immer bescheidener wird... klar sie sind sicher nicht unschuldig aber wenn man sich ansieht an was alles herumgeheult wird naja lassen wir das ^^

lg Enris


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (18. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Tja wird wohl niemals verwirklicht werden.
> Blizzard sagt ja schon das alle klassen möglichst angeglichen werden sollen.



es ist aber meiner meinung nach nicht der sinn des spiels, alle klassen anzugleichen.

welchen sinn hat es, eine reine dd-klasse zu spielen, wenn sowieso jeder den gleichen max. möglichen dmg-output besitzt? dann werden doch eher klassen gespielt die zusätzlich noch heilen, tanken oder sogar beides können.

ich werde bei meinem warlock bleiben, egal was kommt....den spiele ich schon seit jahren und aus voller überzeugung. jedoch stehen die wenigsten spieler hinter ihrer klasse....die ständigen rerollwellen beweisen es. reine dd klassen sterben aus...nur überzeugte spieler der eigenen klasse, werden auch bei dieser bleiben.....alle anderen rerollen auf einen hybriden.

ein angehender spieler will eine klasse auswählen, er kann zwischen folgendem entscheiden:

top dmg + tank ----krieger, todesritter
top dmg + heal ----schamane, priester
top dmg + heal + tank ----druide, paladin
top dmg + hmmm nichts ---- hexenmeister, magier, jäger, schurke

zusätzlich sind die hybriden noch die besseren supporter...

für was wird dieser angehende spieler sich wohl entscheiden? für eine klasse die alles perfekt kann? oder für eine klasse die nur eine einzige sache beherrscht..und diese nicht besser als die anderen klassen?

es muss doch ein anreiz geschaffen werden, einen reinen dd zu spielen.


----------



## Enris (18. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> für was wird dieser angehende spieler sich wohl entscheiden? für eine klasse die alles perfekt kann? oder für eine klasse die nur eine einzige sache beherrscht..und diese nicht besser als die anderen klassen?




Also ich persönlich spiele eine Klasse nicht weil sie die höchsten dmg oder den besten heal hat sondern weil mich das prinzip der Klasse interessiert... zb Druide hat verschiedene Formen oder der Art des Schadens nahkampf oder Fernkampf... nicht weil ich first im recount sein will und damit Angeben kann...

Naja aber das werden nurnoch wenige so sehn in der heutigen zeit geht es nurnoch um dmg... 
überlegt mal in endcontent mit 7k+ dps 10% wegnehmen is schon ein Unterschied von 700 dps da haben hybridklassen wieder die arschkarte als healer oder tank abgestempelt zu werden denn wie ich schon sagte buffen können sie mit der skillung auch also lieber dd mit 10% mehr schaden nehmen...

lg Enris


----------



## Mindista (18. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> es muss doch ein anreiz geschaffen werden, einen reinen dd zu spielen.



gibt es doch, du wirst beim lvln bzw danach nicht erstmal zum tank oder heiler abgestempelt.

außerdem haben nur  reine DD einen aggro resett (vanish,eisblock,tot-stellen, ...), frag mal die hybriden (abgesehn von irgendwelchen volksfähigkeiten)
schamanen? ham nix
druiden? ham nix
palas? ham nix
priester? nach dem verblassen abläuft is volles aggro wieder da
krieger? ham nix
etc 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (18. Juni 2009)

@TE: Wären sie gleichgestellt, würde das jeden Hybrid quasi zur Heldenklasse machen. Viel schlimmer noch sie haben viel mehr Optionen. Konzeptionell völlig unmöglich und unsinnig.


----------



## Soulrip (5. September 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> @TE: Wären sie gleichgestellt, würde das jeden Hybrid quasi zur Heldenklasse machen. Viel schlimmer noch sie haben viel mehr Optionen. Konzeptionell völlig unmöglich und unsinnig.


Aber warum sollte man dann als hybrid klasse auf dd skillen...
wenn man weiß das du niemals so viel schaden machen kannst wie eine andere klasse is das ein bisschen doof...


----------



## Dryadris (6. September 2009)

Die ganzen Hybridklassen waren früher als Supporter ausgelegt gewesen. Das Konzept der Hybridklassen war, das sie alles können, aber nichts davon gleichwertig wie eine reine Klasse, dafür boten sie mehr Vielfalt. Damals musste man sich entscheiden ob man viel Schaden machen möchte oder ob man eine vielfältige Klasse haben wollte. Je nachdem wie man sich entschieden hat, hat man sich auch für die Nachteile entschieden. Zumindest war das damals so gewesen.

Mittlerweile haben die Hybridklassen keinerlei Nachteile mehr im Schaden, aber weiterhin den vollen Vorteil der Vielfältigkeit. Derjenige der sich damals für die Pureclass entschieden hat, hat noch immer seinen Nachteil und dazu kommt noch, dass er auch keinen Vorteil mehr hat. 

Früher war es auch so, dass die meisten Hybridklassen zum Ausgleich ihres geringeren Schadens, die besten Buffs geliefert haben. Daran hat sich auch bis heute nichts geändert. Mages zb die hatten früher mit Versengen 10% mehr Krit für den Raid geliefert was ihnen einen Platz im Raid gesichert hat. Jetzt wurde das auf 5% runtergeschraubt, einen Wert, den eine Eule automatisch mit sich bringt und die nicht einmal etwas dafür tun muss. Die Eule sorgt auch für 3% mehr Hit für alle auf dem Boss, sie bietet einen Battelrezz und eine Eule die in die Baumform springt heilt vielleicht nicht so gut wie ein reines Bäumchen, aber es reicht um den Wipe abzuwenden und das alles bei gleichem Schadensoutput wie der Mage. 
Wenn man es jetzt rein aus der Sicht des Raidnutzens betrachtet, dann ist die Eule im Raid sinnvoller als der Mage. Besserer Support bei gleicher Leistung.
Ele-Schami vs Hexer -> Ele-Schami bietet Support durch seine Totems, durch den Kampfrausch, kann im Notfall noch immer einen Heal raushauen, der Raidsupport der Hexer dagegen ist minimal. Somit bietet auch hier der Ele-Schami einen größeren Raidnutzen. 
Katze vs Schurke -> Katze hat den Battelrezz, hat den tollen MDW Gruppenbuff, kann durch switchen in Bärform auch mal Adds off tanken... Tja und was kann der Schurke? Welchen Gruppennutzen bietet der Schurke? Er hat seinen Schurkenhandel, aber das bringt der Gruppe nichts. Er kann keinen Heiler mittem im Kampf wiederbeleben so wie die Katze und das bei gleichem Schadenspotential.

Ich kann verstehen dass Hybridklassen genauso viel Schaden machen wollen wie reine DD-Klassen, aber dann sollten sie nicht zusätzlich zur Spielvielfalt auch noch die besten Raidbuffs mit sich bringen. Viele Vorteile und keinerlei Nachteile und dass das nicht fair sein kann, sollte eigentlich jeder nach objektiver Betrachtung selbst erkennen. 
Hybridklassen jetzt im Schaden nach unten zu schrauben würde nur dann Sinn machen, wenn der Raidsupport den sie bieten einzigartig wäre und sie somit ihren Platz wieder sicher haben. Aber mit einer Community deren Horizont nicht weiter als bis zu den DPS Zahlen reicht und für die DPS der Mittelpunkt des Universums darstellt, wäre es ein sinnloses Unterfangen. Der Plan wäre schon zum scheitern verurteilt, noch bevor man ihn zu Ende gebracht hätte. 

Ich denke das einfachste für Blizzard wäre es, alle bisher bestehenden Klassen zu löschen, nur noch eine einzige Klasse zur Verfügung zu stellen die entweder als Tank, als Heiler oder als DD fungieren kann, sämtliche essentiellen Buffs bietet und schon wäre das Problem gelöst.





> aber der schaden sollte von allen ungefähr gleich sein. man nimmt einen mage nicht nur wegen dem schaden mit, sondern er gibt allen intelligenz,* stellt gerne mal einen tisch auf* und wenn mann feuer geskillt ist, gibt er dem gegner noch einen nette debuff. hexenmeister geben seelensteine, *gesundheitssteine, stellen einen portstein auf* und geben den tanks noch mehr life.



Boah also wenn ich sowas lese, da dreht sich mir der Magen um 180°. Die hervorgehobenen Sachen fallen nicht in die Kategorie "Raidsupport" sondern in die Kategorie "Spielerfaulheit". Was bringt mir im Bosskampf der Tisch eines Mages? Erhöht sich dadurch mein Krit oder meine ZM oder meine Trefferwertung? Caste ich dadurch schneller? Oder bewirkt das vielleicht der Gesundheitsstein des Hexers? Anstelle eines Healpots futter ich den Stein... Joah leb ich bisschen länger, aber hm... da nehm ich doch lieber MDW oder SDK oder Kampfrausch und Totems oder die Moonkinaura und benutze halt wenn es eng wird einen Verband oder einen Trank. Portstein als Sicherung für einen festen Raidplatz? Also ich bitte doch... Nur weil die Leute zu faul sind selbst ihren Hintern von A nach B zu bringen oder weil es immer wieder Spieler gibt die meinen zu spät zu allem zu kommen, heißt das doch noch lange nicht dass man deswegen unbedingt einen Hexer im Raid brauch. Bisschen mehr Disziplin an den Tag legen und schon wird der Portstein des Hexers unnötig und im Bosskampf ist er mir auch keine große Hilfe.

Sorry, aber wer Kekse, Portale, Gesundheitssteine oder Portsteine als Raidsupport ansieht, der weiß wohl nicht genau was Raidsupport eigentlich bedeutet.


----------



## Black_Hawk (6. September 2009)

Also nachdem was ich hier gelesen haben wurde meine Meinung eher bestärkt. Pure DD Klassen sollen einfach ganz klar mehr Schaden fahren weil wir nichts anderes können. Und kommt schon es gibt genug DD's kapiert das endlich und skillt als Hybrid auf Heal oder Tank weil wenn jeder Noob denkt dass er DD sein muss dann werden Tanks und Healer noch seltener. Und der Schaden einer Hybrid Klasse ist eigentlich doch ganz in Ordnung. Meine Eule macht recht gut Schaden jedoch muss ich öfter healen^^ Na und das ist das Schicksal meiner Meinung eines Spielers der sich entscheidet eine Hybrid Klasse zu spielen. Er hat die Rolle aufzufüllen die gebraucht wird und das ist auch unser Vorteil wir sind flexibel die Pure DD's nicht.

Also aufhören mit dem Geheule den Blizz nimmt schon alles zu wörtlich von ihrer Community und die Balance gerät immer mehr aus dem Gleichgewicht. Es gibt halt immer Leute die ihre Klasse spielen können und welche die es nicht können. Es geht nicht immer drum zu sagen PLS BUFF sondern einfach LEARN TO PLAY denn ich hab auch schon erlebt dass ne Eule bei uns 1ter war in Naxx25ger der hatte es einfach nur drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deleo (6. September 2009)

Mir geht das auch auf die eier,das mein 200er equipter Schami mehr dps fährt wie meine 226er Jäger oder Schurke.


----------



## SeelenGeist (6. September 2009)

Deleo schrieb:


> Mir geht das auch auf die eier,das mein 200er equipter Schami mehr dps fährt wie meine 226er Jäger oder Schurke.


Es wurde schon mal in einem Interview erzählt, dass die Entwickler versuchen die Damage-Dealer besser zu gestalten.
Sie meinten DD sollten etwas mehr Schaden machen als die Hybirden, aber sie können nicht sagen:
"Wir machen die DD's 5% stärker", sie versuchen das irgendwie zu lösen.. wie ist aber noch unklar ^^

Edit:

Als ich geraidet habe war ich auch immer einer der Top Damage-Dealer. Ich habe schon so einige Jäger, Magier, etc. hinter mir gelassen. 
Es ist für mich schon nice, aber die anderen sind bestimmt nicht darüber erfreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (6. September 2009)

Ich finde alle sollten in etwa gleich viel Schaden machen.

Warum? Eule/Katze sind genauso DDs wie jeder andere auch. 

Druide
Paladin
Krieger
Priester
Todesritter
Schamanen

Alle diese Klassen müssten einen dicken Nerf kassieren, und das nur zu gunsten von Schurke, Jäger, Hexer und Magier?

Ich wäre eher dafür den nicht Hybriden mehr Supportfähigkeiten zu geben. Allerdings sehe ich sehr selten einen Raid ohne die genannten 4 nicht Hybriden. Das wird Gründe haben. 

Außerdem wäre es schon langweilig wnen sich nur die 4 im oberen Bereich das Dmg Meters tummeln würden. Folge wäre ggf. mehr Heiler und Tanks, aber wer dann nen Ele-Schami wegen seinem Support haben will wird sich dumm und dämlich suchen weil alle Schamanen auf einmal Heiler sind. Critaura von Feral/Moonkin? Nö, alle Bär oder Baum. 

Dann kann man auch gleich die Hybridoptionen entfernen, dem Priester seinen Schattenbaum nehmen, dem Druiden den Feral und Moonkin Baum, dem Todesritter seine DD Bäume etc. pp. wenn sie sowieso so wenig Schaden machen sollen das reine DD Klassen so oder so die besseren sind.


----------

